# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Η Ναυτική Παιδεία στην Ελλάδα

## Seawalker

Ποσο σημαντικη ειναι η εκπαιδευση στο πλοιο και στη στερια;
Μας αρκει το πιστοποιητικο εκπαιδευσης που εκδιδουν τα διαφορα εκπαιδευτικα κεντρα και οι νηογνωμονες;

----------


## Morgan

και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ολοι αντιλαμβανομαστε την αναγκαιοτητα της εκπαιδευσης ιδιαιτερα με τις συνεχεις αλλαγες παγκοσμια τοσο για τους επι του πλοιου απασχολουμενους οσο και για τους των γραφειων
για παραδειγμα στην μια περιπτωση εχουμε αλλαγες στο security και τα αναλογα σεμιναρια/πιστοποιητικα ειναι αναγκαια.
στο γραφειο εχουμε αλλα κολπα με αντιστοιχα "χαρτια". 

Για μενα τα σεμιναρια που υπαρχουν γυρω γυρω δεν καλυπτουν τις αναγκες ουτε ειναι τοοοσσσοοο "αξιοπιστα"! με 2 κουβεντες δεν αρκουν και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις απλα καλυπτουν τα "τυπικα κενα"...
με τους νηογνωμονες η αξιοπιστια εναι καπως καλυτερη οπως και σε σεμιναρια του Βρεταννικου Ναυαρχειου η' παρομοια.

Η γνωμη σου πια ειναι για την ποιοτητα αυτων των σεμιναριων? / εχεις κατι καλο να προτεινεις?

----------


## Seawalker

> και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ολοι αντιλαμβανομαστε την αναγκαιοτητα της εκπαιδευσης ιδιαιτερα με τις συνεχεις αλλαγες παγκοσμια τοσο για τους επι του πλοιου απασχολουμενους οσο και για τους των γραφειων
> για παραδειγμα στην μια περιπτωση εχουμε αλλαγες στο security και τα αναλογα σεμιναρια/πιστοποιητικα ειναι αναγκαια.
> στο γραφειο εχουμε αλλα κολπα με αντιστοιχα "χαρτια". 
> 
> Για μενα τα σεμιναρια που υπαρχουν γυρω γυρω δεν καλυπτουν τις αναγκες ουτε ειναι τοοοσσσοοο "αξιοπιστα"! με 2 κουβεντες δεν αρκουν και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις απλα καλυπτουν τα "τυπικα κενα"...
> με τους νηογνωμονες η αξιοπιστια εναι καπως καλυτερη οπως και σε σεμιναρια του Βρεταννικου Ναυαρχειου η' παρομοια.
> 
> Η γνωμη σου πια ειναι για την ποιοτητα αυτων των σεμιναριων? / εχεις κατι καλο να προτεινεις?


Για τήν Ελλάδα πιστευω ότι ο DNV οργανώνει αρκετά ποιοτικά σεμινάρια στόν τομέα ISM καί RISK MANAGEMENT πού είναι τό ψώνιο μου.
Τό θέμα είναι όμως ότι ίσως θά πρέπει νά ξεφύγουμε από τήν νοοτροπία τής "πιστοποίησης" και νά προβληματιστούμε ως προς:
1. Πώς καί η μεγαύτερη Ναυτιλιακη δυναμη στον κοσμ δεν εχει εκαπιδευτικα κεντρα που να προετοιμαζουν τους περι την Ναυτιλια για το μελλον.
2. Επιδιωκουμε την προοδο και την εξελιξη; Αρα επιδιωκουμε την προσαρμογη και τις τεχνικες προσαρμογης (Management of Change).
Αν δεν προσαρμοστουμε στα νεα και συνεχως εξελισσομενα δεδομενα, απλά δεν θα επιβιωσουμε.

----------


## Morgan

Για τον DNV εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια αλλα ειχα την ευκαιρια να περασω μονο αυτο του  Internal auditor εδω στον Πειραια.
Για μενα ομως το θεμα ειναι αυτο που λες "για την Ελλαδα ειναι καλα..."....κανονικα, θα επρεπε οτι ειναι καλο για την Ελλαδα να ειναι καλο και για τον υπολοιπο κοσμο και οχι απλα να συμβιβαζομαστε , ενω οταν θελουμε να ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ να πρεπει να τρεξουμε στο Λονδινο.

Αυτο ουσιαστικα θιγει και την πρωτη ερωτηση σου που δεν μπορω να απαντησω. Ειναι θεμα ομως διαθεσης απο πλευρας Υπουργειου και κυριως απο πλευρας ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΩΝ. Αυτοι ειναι και οι αμεσα ενδιαφερομενοι αλλα και κερδισμενοι απο την σωστη επιμορφωση του προσωπικου τους. Δεν ειναι ετσι? 

Σε γενικες γραμμες τα διαφορα (εκτως νηογνωμωνων) εκαπαιδευτικα κεντρα ειναι αστα-βραστα, ενω ακομα και καποια κολλεγια που κανουν σεμιναρια ειναι αμφιβολης ποιοτητας/αποτελεσματικοτητας και αναγνωρισιμοτητας..

Οι τoμεις ISM  / Risk management  ειναι εξειδικευμενοι και θα εκτιμουσαμε παραπανω πληροφοριες, γενικα για αυτους ωστε να παρουμε ολοι μια μυρωδια. Αν δεν σου ειναι δυσκολο, γραψε κατι...σαν ορισμο βρε αδελφε.Θα βοηθουσε κοσμο να καταλαβει κατι.

Αν θες επισης ανοιξε ενα "νεο θεμα" και πες μου/μας δυο τρια παραπανω πραγματα για το management of change. Το ακουω πρωτη φορα!!!

----------


## k_chris

GNWRIZEI KANEIS IDIWTIKA  UDRIMATA (ELLHNOGLWSSA KAI MH) STON PEIRAIA POY PROSFEROYN COURSES: SHIPPING MANAGEMENT, FINANCIAL MANAGENT, ISM KTL  ???

EPISHS YPARXOYN SEMINARIA PANW S' AYTA TA 8EMATA POY MPOREI NA PARAKOLOY8HSEI KANEIS?

ISXYEI OTI H ENWSH ELLHNWN NAYLWTWN DIORGANWNEI SXETIKA SEMINARIA?




THANX

----------


## k_chris

*ENWSH ELLHNWN "BROKERS"

----------


## Morgan

> *ENWSH ELLHNWN "BROKERS"


Μιλας για τους Ελληνες Ναυλομεσιτες.

Πηγαινε εδω : http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...iewtopic&t=276


ή εδω :

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...iewtopic&t=274

& συνεχισε την κουβεντα σε αυτα τα topics.

Υπαρχουν πολλα πραγματα στον Πειραια για σεμιναρια αλλα και full MBA/MSc  πανω στα ναυτιλιακα (πχ Liverpool)
Πες μας για τι πραγμα ενδιαφερεσε. Σημαντικες διαφορες υπαρχουν στα χρηματα που απαιτουνται.

----------


## Asterias

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους!

Από τον καιρό που διάβασα ένα αρκετά ενδιαφέρον θέμα με τίτλο «Ναυτιλία και Γυναίκα» μου έχει μπεί στο μυαλό να ανοίξω αυτό εδώ το Post.

Αλήθεια πιστεύετε πως η Ναυτική παιδεία (σε όλους  τους τομείς της ναυτιλίας) είναι στη θέση που θα έπρεπε να είναι σε μια χώρα όπως είναι η Ελλάδα;

Υπάρχει η κατάλληλη ενημέρωση για όλα ναυτιλιακά θέματα στη νεολαία της πατρίδας μας;

Υπάρχει ενημέρωση στα Γυμνάσια και Λύκεια της Χώρας μας για επαγγέλματα που αφορούν τη Ναυτιλία;  

:!: Υπενθύμιση: κάποτε υπήρχαν τα ναυτικά λύκεια.

Υπάρχει παράδοση στις σχολές και στους κλάδους που αφορούν τη Ναυτιλία;

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ, ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ-ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΗ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΛΑΔΟ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΗ Η ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ,, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΙΔΕΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ 95% ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.ΑΡΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ Η ΕΣΤΩ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ(ΠΧ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΝΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΩ-ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ).ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ, ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΕΙΣ-ΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ.ΣΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ, ΕΝΩ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΑ ΣΕ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## chrb

Νομίζω πως ενημέρωση δεν υπάρχει.   :Sad:   Μαθήματα όπως το ΣΕΠ έχουν σκοπό να κατευθύνουν τους μαθητές αλλά μάλλον λειτουργούν ως ώρες διασκέδασης και ξεκούρασης. 
Η ναυτιλία στην Ελλάδα είναι μια σημαντική πηγή ανάπτυξης και ιδέες ενασχόλησης με αυτή πρέπει να προωθηθούν σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## Asterias

Πρίν προχωρήσω σε κάποιες άλλες λεπτομέρειες για αυτό το θέμα, θα επιθυμούσα από αυτό το διάλογο πέρα από κάποιες απλές διαπιστώσεις να βγούν και κάποιες προτάσεις σχετικά με το θέμα. 

Δηλαδή πως φαντάζεστε οτι θα μπορούσε να εισχωρήσει η Ναυτιλία σε ένα τέτοιο τμήμα της κοινωνίας.

Να βγάλουμε κάποιες καλές ιδέες! Θα σας πω και τις δικές μου απόψεις για το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΣΕΠ?ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΑΤΕ?ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ.
ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ, ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.ΠΧ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑ ΠΗΓΗ ΡΥΠΑΝΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ.ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΚΕΠΤΙΚΙΣΜΟ.Κ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ "PRIVE CLUB".Κ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ, ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟΥ Κ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΔΙΕΞΟΔΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ...

----------


## efouskayak

Θα μπορούσαν την ώρα του ΣΕΠ να επισκέπτονται τα σχολεία άνθρωποι απο διάφορα επαγγέλματα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος φυσικά) για να γίνεται σωστή ενημέρωση και να λύνονται απορίες...  :idea: 

Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο δύσκολο ούτε επιβαρύνει οικονομικά κανένα  :wink:

----------


## triad

ΣΑΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ.ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ ΚΛΑΔΟ, ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ

----------


## chrb

Σωστό αυτό.
Κάτι άσχετο με την εκπαίδευση:Το ΥΕΝ έχει και μια διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση που ίσως ωθήσει πολλούς νέους να ασχοληθούν με τη ναυτιλία. 

Ακόμα cd-rom υπάρχουν σε διάφορες εκθέσεις , που μπορείς να πάρεις δωρεάν.

----------


## triad

ΣΥΝΦΩΝΟΙ, ΚΑΛΗ Η ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ-ΟΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΩΡΑ-Η ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ.ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ, ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΕΝ, ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ?ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΩ.ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΘΕΙ?

----------


## lamainmusain

Απάντηση με παράθεση αυτού του μηνύματος
Θα μπορούσαν την ώρα του ΣΕΠ να επισκέπτονται τα σχολεία άνθρωποι απο διάφορα επαγγέλματα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος φυσικά) για να γίνεται σωστή ενημέρωση και να λύνονται απορίες... Idea

Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο δύσκολο ούτε επιβαρύνει οικονομικά κανένα Win

Αυτο θα ηταν πολυ καλη ιδεα να υλοποιηθει στα σχολεια :idea:  :idea:  :idea: 
η εμπειρια καποιου που εχει ασχοληθει με ενα επαγγελμα εχει μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα απο οτι λενε τα βιβλια γενικα και αοριστα για καποιο επαγγελμα   :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Marabou

> Θα μπορούσαν την ώρα του ΣΕΠ να επισκέπτονται τα σχολεία άνθρωποι απο διάφορα επαγγέλματα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος φυσικά) για να γίνεται σωστή ενημέρωση και να λύνονται απορίες...  :idea: 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο δύσκολο ούτε επιβαρύνει οικονομικά κανένα  :wink:


Δέν είναι δύσκολο... το λέω από πρώτο χέρι και μάλλον είναι η μόνη λύση... 

Ήδη το Σώμα Ελλήνων Προσκόπων, εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος για παιδιά ηλικίας λυκείου έχει εντάξει τα λεγόμενα Ανιχνευτικά εργαστήρια Γνώσεων, τα οποία διαρκούν 8-16 ώρες γίνονται πάντα με τη χρήση *Ειδικών Συνεργατών* 

Στα εργαστήρια αυτά, δε, πρέπει να υπάρχει πέραν από ομιλία μπλα μπλα, και *έμπρακτη ενασχόληση*  με το ανικείμενο του εργαστηρίου...

Στην Κηφισσιά συγκεκριμένα, σκευτόμαστε εδώ και καιρό και σκοπεύουμε σύντομα να  υλοποιήσουμε ένα Εργαστήρι με θέμα τα "Επαγγέλματα της Θάλασσας" (Την ιδέα μας έριξε ο barracuda που είναι μέλος του naytilia). 

Θέλει καλή οργάνωση όμως... γιατι πρέπει να γίνει καλό...πιθανών να χρειαστούμε και τη βοήθεια πολλών από εσάς.

----------


## Morgan

Καλησπερα σε ολους/ολες..
Ωραια συζητηση και θα θελα να κανω κανα δυο σχολια σε οσα εχουν γραφει παραπανω.
Ξεκιναω πως με την παραδοχη οτι δεν υπαρχει επαρκεις πληροφορηση στους νεους + νεες που ισως να ηθελα να αχοληθουν με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα ή με την ναυτιλια απο την πλευρα των υπηρεσιων της (management companies, agencies, chartering κοκ).

Μιλαμε ομως για 2 διαφορετικα πραγματα. Ναυτικη και Ναυτιλιακη εκπαιδευση αν και συνηθιζουμε να τα λεμε μαζι, ουσιαστικα μιλαμε για διαφορετικες κατηγοριες επαγγελματιων. 

Παρατηρησεις 
1.Ναυτικα γυμνασια και λυκεια απο οσο γνωριζω υπαρχουν (λιγα).
Το προβλημα ειναι ποιοι και πως (δεν) φοιτουν σε αυτα, με πια κινητρα και τι τους ωθησε σε αυτες τις σπουδες και το αντιτροφο.

2.Τα ελληνικα πανεπιστημια (ΠαΠει) εχουν σχετικα μεγαλη περαση στην αγορα εργασιας και σιγα σιγα ανεβαινει και το Αιγαιου με τα μεταπτυχιακα του. Τα συγκεκριμενα πανεπιστημια , συγκρινονται (σε βαθμο αναγνωρισης απο την αγορα) σε αντιθεση με πολλα βρεταννικα .

3.Γιατι πρεπει να χουν ιδεα , οι εξω απο την ναυτιλια, με τι ακριβως ασχολουνται τα γραφεια και τι σημαινει ναυτιλιακες σπουδες? ειναι λογικο, ιδιαιτερα αν λαβουμε υποψην μας τις δεκαδες διαφορετικες δραστηριοτητες που εχουν τα 1000δες ναυτικα,ναυτιλιακα και παραναυτιλιακα γραφεια και επιχειρησεις..Εδω σιγουρα συμβαλλει και το πριβε κλαμπ που ειναι καπως η ναυτιλια.

4.Εξ αιτιας του ευρους εργασιων, και τα μαθηματα στις σχολες ανα τον κοσμο ειναι διευρυμενα και σε πολλες περιπτωσεις "ασχετα"..Εδω χρεαζεται η εμπειρια η εργασιακη που αποκταται μετα απο το περασμα καποιων χρονων. Σε καμμια σχολη δεν μαθαινεις τι δουλεια θα κανεις ακριβως οταν φοιτεις.

5. Δεν νομιζω πως οταν ακουει ο αλλος ναυτιλια , το πρωτο που σκεφτεται ειναι θαλασσια ρυπανση. Προς Θεου! Μαλλον Ωνασης σκεφτεται, καλη κονομα σκεφτεται , τι ειναι τουτο σκεφτεται, ναυτικους σκεφτεται.

6. Η ιδεα των επισκεψεων ειναι πολυ καλη αλλα ονειρο καθως θα τραβαγε πολυ κοσμο ειτε στην θαλασσα ειτε στα γραφεια.. Απιστευτο ε? Ακουστε ομως αυτο ...Ακομα θυμαμαι τις αντιδρασεις ΥΕΝ και Εφοπλιστων στην προοπτικη οι ΑΔΣΕΝ (ΑΕΝ) να μπουν στις πανελληνιες εξετασεις. Μλαμε για κουβεντα δεκαετιων οχι 1-2 χρονων!Οι λογοι? Απλα με την εισαγωγη σε πανεληνιες απαιτουνται παραπανω εργα για την συντηρηση και τον εξωραισμο των σχολων αρα κοστος , καλυτεροι θεωρητικα καθηγητες, ανοιγει το απροσπελαστο των προσληψεων, παυει η προστασια των εφοπλιστων σε σχολες (αρα και ο "ελεγχος" των αποφοιτων) (σσ. πολλες σχολες για χρονια ολοκληρα λειτουργουσαν μονο επειδη υπηρχε η χορηγια εφοπλιστηκων οικογενειων) και παει λεγοντας... 
Αν ερθουν παραπανω νεοι στο ναυτικο επαγγελμα μεσω ΣΕΠ , αυτο δεν εξυπηρετει καθως αυτο που ενδιαφερει βραχυπροθεσμα ειναι το κοψιμο των εξοδων και κατα συνεπεια η μειωση των ελληνων ακριβων ναυτικων.
Για τα γραφεια ειναι αλλιως .

7.Το σι-ντι και η διαφημιση ειναι καλα αλλα δεν λενε τιποτα, ειναι παραπλανητικα (νεος με στολη ατενιζει το πελαγος ηταν στην εποχη μου - πρωτος μισθος 3000 ευρω σημερα) , και τους λειπει η ουσια . Ουτε στολη εβαλα στο γκαζαδικο, ουτε τα εβγαλα τα ευρω τοσο ευκολα.Παντως την δουλεια τους την κανουν. Τραβανε κοσμο.
Οσοι τελειωνουν ΑΕΝ γνωριζουν το ναυτικο επαγγελμα εχουν ναυτικη παιδεια στα πλαισια του δυνατου αλλα δεν ξερουν τιποτα για την  Ναυτιλιακη βιομηχανια.

*Συμπερασμα*
Οταν εμεις μπορουμε μεσα απο μια κουβεντα να βρουμε το πως η ναυτιλια θα παρει την θεση που της ανηκει στην καθημερινοτητα μας, πως  ειναι δυνατον να μην το βρισκουν τα Τhink tanks του ΥΕΝ ?? Ειναι???Οχι!Αρα πρεπει να βρουμε ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ  δεν προωθειται η Ναυτιλια ,ΓΙΑΤΙ η εκπαιδευση δεν ειναι αυτη που πρεπει και μπορει και οχι ΤΟ ΠΩΣ...

----------


## triad

> 3.Γιατι πρεπει να χουν ιδεα , οι εξω απο την ναυτιλια, με τι ακριβως ασχολουνται τα γραφεια και τι σημαινει ναυτιλιακες σπουδες? ειναι λογικο, ιδιαιτερα αν λαβουμε υποψην μας τις δεκαδες διαφορετικες δραστηριοτητες που εχουν τα 1000δες ναυτικα,ναυτιλιακα και παραναυτιλιακα γραφεια και επιχειρησεις..Εδω σιγουρα συμβαλλει και το πριβε κλαμπ που ειναι καπως η ναυτιλια.


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ (ΚΑΘΑΡΟ)ΣΥΝΑΛΛΑΓΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ.ΕΣΥ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ, ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ Η ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ, ΕΝΩ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ 5% ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ.Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΑΔΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΣΕ ΣΑΝ ΚΛΙΚΑ- Κ ΣΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ Κ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ

----------


## Morgan

Δεν μπορουν λογω απειρων υπο-τομεων αλλα ουτε και χρειαζεται να ξερουν , παρα μονο τα γενικα , οπως και γω και συ γνωριζουμε για τον τουρισμο. Και αυτο ομως ειναι σχετικο αφου ο καθε ενας απο εμας σκεφτεται διαφορετικα πραγματα οταν ακουει για αυτον τον κλαδο.
Επισης κανεις και σε κανεναν τομεα δεν βαζει με το ζορι στο μυαλο του αλλου τι ακριβως συμβαινει στην ναυτιλια, τον τουρισμο, τα ψιλικατζιδικα κτλ. Θελει και λιγακι ενδιαφερον να μαθεις απο μονος σου, να ρωτησεις και να διαβασεις.
Παντως δεν ειναι ΟΛΟΙ οταν ακουνε για ναυτιλια, σκεφτονται αυτοματα και ακοτοπλοια. Μονο οι οικογενειες ναυτικων που υπαρχουν, ή οι οικογενειες των απασχολουμενων στα γραφεια του Πειραια ειναι ενας πολυ μεγαλος αριθμος.
Αν αναφερεσε στους σπουδαστες των σχολων , τοτε η αγνοια ειναι λογικη.

Λογω της φυσης του κλαδου, δεν μπορει να "ανοιξει" σε μεγαλο ποσοστο.

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ,ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ.ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ,ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΖΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ.ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ-ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΧ.Κ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΑΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ.

----------


## Morgan

> ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ


σε ενοχλει αυτο?




> ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ


ποσοι απο εμας ειχαν ΙΔΕΑ τι σημαινει ναυτιλια , πριν μπουμε σε καποια σχολη? ποσοι φοιτητες ηξεραν το αντικειμενο τους αραγε πριν την ειδοδο σε σχολη? (δεν μιλαω για δασκαλους ας πουμε!)...
μηπως τελικα ειναι γενικο το προβλημα..... 8O

----------


## triad

> σε ενοχλει αυτο?


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ Η ΟΧΙ.ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ,ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΚ.ΕΣΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ "ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ"Ο ΤΟΜΕΑΣ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΝΗΣΙ Η ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΗ ΚΛΠ,ΚΛΠ





> ποσοι απο εμας ειχαν ΙΔΕΑ τι σημαινει ναυτιλια , πριν μπουμε σε καποια σχολη? ποσοι φοιτητες ηξεραν το αντικειμενο τους αραγε πριν την ειδοδο σε σχολη? (δεν μιλαω για δασκαλους ας πουμε!)...


ΔΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ?Κ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ, ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΡΥΠΑΝΣΗ Η ΠΛΕΙΟΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΗΣ ΓΝΩΜΗΣ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΩΣ ΤΟΝ "ΚΑΚΟ ΔΑΙΜΟΝΑ" Κ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΑΥΤΗ.





> μηπως τελικα ειναι γενικο το προβλημα.....


ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΝΟΙΑ ΕΥΘΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ Κ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ,ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ Κ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΣΤΩΣ ΤΗΣ "ΚΛΙΚΑΣ"





> 8O


 :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> ΔΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ?Κ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ, ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΡΥΠΑΝΣΗ Η ΠΛΕΙΟΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΗΣ ΓΝΩΜΗΣ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΩΣ ΤΟΝ "ΚΑΚΟ ΔΑΙΜΟΝΑ" Κ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΑΥΤΗ.


εκανα μια απλη ερωτηση , αν δηλαδη σε ενοχλει ή οχι. 
αναγκαστικα η "γνωση" περιοριζεται σε οσους ασχολουνται, οπως και στα περισσοτερα επαγγελματα.
εγω ουτε νησιωτης ειμαι ουτε εχω "παρει καπετανιο - θα παρω γιο ταξιδευτη!"!  :wink:  εχει "ανοιξει" αρκετα.αλλωστε θεωρω οτι καποια πραγματα ειναι στο χερι μας και δεν χρειαζονται τα μαγικα προσταγματα των εχοντων την εξουσια του χωρου του τυπου "Ναυτιλια Ανοιξε!"...οι συνθηκες θα επιβαλλουν τους "εξω" στην ναυτιλια.

αλλη μια ερωτηση - οχι αναζητηση δικαιολογιας- εκανα, για το ποσοι ξεραμε με τι θα ασχοληθουμε. τι σημαινει ναυτιλια , πριν μπουμε σε καποια σχολη? ποσοι φοιτητες ηξεραν το αντικειμενο τους αραγε πριν την εισοδο σε σχολη? 
δεν σου ζηταω να μου δικαιολογηθεις εσυ ή εγω ή οι αλλοι!
απλα ρωταω για να σου αποδειξω οτι οταν μιλαω για ΓΕΝΙΚΟ προβλημα δεν αναφερομαι μονο στην Ναυτιλιακη εκπαιδευση, αλλα γενικα στην εκπαιδευση στην Ελλαδα, στην αγνοια , που ΚΑΝΕΙΣ σχεδον δεν ξερει τι θα κανει πριν μπει, κατα την διαρκεια, και μετα την σχολη.

Δεν υπαρχει διαθεση να προβληθει ο τομεας.


Οσον αφορα την ρυπανση ειναι λογικο να τραβαει και τα φωτα της δημοσιοτητας και ειναι ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο και αναποφευκτα αμαυρωνει το προφιλ της ναυτιλιας, ανεξαρτητα με το αν γινοταν καλη διαφημιση του κλαδου ή οχι.

----------


## k_chris

DEN KATALABAINW GIATI PREPEI NA DIAFHMHSTEI H NAYTILIA.....


AN KAI MELLONTIKOS NAYTIKOS POY APO TWRA EXW DIAFORETIKH ANIMETWPHSH OTAN TO LEW DEN ME ENDIAFEREI KA8OLOY


ALLWSTE STHN PROSELKYSH NEWN TA PHGANE KALA!!! 8)

----------


## Morgan

> DEN KATALABAINW GIATI PREPEI NA DIAFHMHSTEI H NAYTILIA.....


συμφωνω




> AN KAI MELLONTIKOS NAYTIKOS POY APO TWRA EXW DIAFORETIKH ANIMETWPHSH OTAN TO LEW DEN ME ENDIAFEREI KA8OLOY


δηλαδη?




> ALLWSTE STHN PROSELKYSH NEWN TA PHGANE KALA!!! 8)


καλα αστο αυτο....ξερεις γιατι προσελκυει (το χεις γραψει και αλλου ψαχτο)

----------


## triad

> DEN KATALABAINW GIATI PREPEI NA DIAFHMHSTEI H NAYTILIA.....
> 
> 
> AN KAI MELLONTIKOS NAYTIKOS POY APO TWRA EXW DIAFORETIKH ANIMETWPHSH OTAN TO LEW DEN ME ENDIAFEREI KA8OLOY
> 
> 
> ALLWSTE STHN PROSELKYSH NEWN TA PHGANE KALA!!! 8)


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΕΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Κ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ, ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Νο 1 ΣΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ!ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ?Κ ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Ο ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΣ, ΣΩΣΤΑ?

----------


## Morgan

Γοοδ μορνινγ!!!  :Very Happy:  

H εκπαιδευση στην Ελλαδα ειτε προκειται για την Ναυτικη, την Ναυτιλιακη ή οποια αλλη ειναι προβληματικη. Αυτο εχει ως συνεπεια να μην ξερει σχεδον κανεις και σχεδον τιποτα για τον τομεα που θα ασχοληθει πριν πραγματικα αρχισει να ασχοληται με αυτον. Ειναι πολυ λογικο να μην γνωριζεις εσυ ή οποιος αλλος οτι η Ελληνικη Ναυτιλια κατεχει εξεχουσα θεση στην παγκοσμια αγορα, αν και για μενα απαραδεκτο γιατι μονο τα ντοκυμαντερ να δεις ή την ταινια του Ωναση με την Μ.Καλας παιρνεις καποιες βασικες πληροφοριες. Αρα το παραδειγμα που μου λες ειναι καπως υπερβολικο....Ασε που στο ΠΑΠΕΙ αποκλειεται να μην εχεις ακουσει για την θεση μας στον κοσμο.  Σε αυτο ομως δεν φταει η ελλειψη διαφημισης (με την καλη εννοια) ή η ελλειψη εκπαιδευσης. Αμα εχεις την πορωση να μαθεις κατι το ψαχνεις. Το κακο επιμενω οτι ειναι οτι δεν ξερουμε για ενα διαστημα ουτε με τι θα καταπιαστουμε ουτε τι ειναι αυτο που αποφασισαμε.

----------


## triad

> H εκπαιδευση στην Ελλαδα ειτε προκειται για την Ναυτικη, την Ναυτιλιακη ή οποια αλλη ειναι προβληματικη. Αυτο εχει ως συνεπεια να μην ξερει σχεδον κανεις και σχεδον τιποτα για τον τομεα που θα ασχοληθει πριν πραγματικα ...


ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.ΟΚ, ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΜΑΘΑ.Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΛΑΔΟΣ ΟΙ ΑΠΕΞΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΣΜΟΥ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΩΝΑΣΗ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΩΝΑΣΗ-Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΚΕΝΤΡΟ-ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΥ 70, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΙΔΕΑ.Κ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ.ΜΠΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑ.Κ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ.ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ, ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ(Κ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ)-ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΑΝΩ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑΡΑΧΤΩ ΠΑΛΙ...

----------


## efouskayak

Συμφωνώ με τον Morgan... υπάρχουν μεγάλα κενά την παιδεία γενικότερα οπότε γιατί να αποτελεί εξαίρεση η ναυτιλία... επίσης συμφωνώ με το ότι δεν μπορεί να μήν έχει κάποιος ιδεά ακόμα και άσχετος να είναι με το ότι η Ελληνική Ναυτιλία έχει εξέχουσα θέση στο παγκόσμιο στερέωμα, εγώ προσωπικά θυμάμαι ακόμα και στο Δημοτικό (έχω καλή μνήμη) που μας έλεγαν ότι ο Πειραιάς είναι ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια και η Ελληνική ναυτιλία απο αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων και μπλα μπλα...  :!:

----------


## Morgan

> H εκπαιδευση στην Ελλαδα ειτε προκειται για την Ναυτικη, την Ναυτιλιακη ή οποια αλλη ειναι προβληματικη. Αυτο εχει ως συνεπεια να μην ξερει σχεδον κανεις και σχεδον τιποτα για τον τομεα που θα ασχοληθει πριν πραγματικα ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.ΟΚ, ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΜΑΘΑ.Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΛΑΔΟΣ ΟΙ ΑΠΕΞΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΣΜΟΥ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΩΝΑΣΗ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΩΝΑΣΗ-Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΚΕΝΤΡΟ-ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΥ 70, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΙΔΕΑ.Κ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ.ΜΠΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑ.Κ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ.ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ, ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ(Κ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ)-ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΑΝΩ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑΡΑΧΤΩ ΠΑΛΙ...


Αυτο που ΔΕΝ καταλαβαινεις με τιποτα ειναι πως το ΙΔΙΟ ακριβως ισχυει για ολα τα επαγγελματα και τους κλαδους. ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ εκτος απο δασκαλους , δικηγορους και ετσι.Ο κλαδος ειναι περιπλοκος και δεν μαθαινεται ΟΥΤΕ οταν εισαι πια μεσα καθως εχει καμμια 2.000.000 παρακλαδια.

Τι σημαινει ναυτικη παιδεια για σενα.? Οι νεοι ναυτικοι που θα ασχοληθουν και εξω και μεσα στην θαλασσα εχουν παιδεια και τρομερες γνωσεις συνηθως αλλα ο κλαδος ειναι δυσκολος. Πολυ δυσκολος και τεραστιος. Για τους παλιοτερους ασε. Αυτοι τουλαχιστον ηταν ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ και οχι χαρτογιακαδες (καλη μου ωρα).

Τι εχεις ακουσει?

----------


## Morgan

> ... θυμάμαι ακόμα και στο Δημοτικό


πριν 4 χρονια δηλαδη... :wink:

----------


## triad

> Αυτο εχει ως συνεπεια να μην ξερει σχεδον κανεις και Αυτο που ΔΕΝ καταλαβαινεις με τιποτα ειναι πως το ΙΔΙΟ ακριβως ισχυει για ολα τα επαγγελματα και τους κλαδους.



ok, οτι πεις.

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> ... θυμάμαι ακόμα και στο Δημοτικό
> 
> 
> πριν 4 χρονια δηλαδη... :wink:


εεεεεεε ναι ναι ... 4; ναι 4  8O

----------


## Morgan

> ok, οτι πεις.


Ευχαριστω!  :Very Happy:  

Θα μας πεις και συ?? :arrow:  :arrow: 




> Τι σημαινει ναυτικη παιδεια για σενα.? Οι νεοι ναυτικοι που θα ασχοληθουν και εξω και μεσα στην θαλασσα εχουν παιδεια και τρομερες γνωσεις συνηθως αλλα ο κλαδος ειναι δυσκολος. Πολυ δυσκολος και τεραστιος. Για τους παλιοτερους ασε. Αυτοι τουλαχιστον ηταν ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ και οχι χαρτογιακαδες (καλη μου ωρα). 
> 
> Τι εχεις ακουσει?

----------


## k_chris

> AN KAI MELLONTIKOS NAYTIKOS POY APO TWRA EXW DIAFORETIKH ANIMETWPHSH OTAN TO LEW DEN ME ENDIAFEREI KA8OLOY


το χw γραψει και αλλου

----------


## Morgan

σωστοςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς (το χεις γραψει  :lol:  ) 
αυτο (η αντιμετωπιση) ειναι θεμα παιδειας γενικα ή και αγνοιας?

----------


## triad

Ευχαριστω!  :Very Happy:  

Θα μας πεις και συ?? :arrow:  :arrow: 

ΜΠΑ, ΟΧΙ ΑΣΤΟ, ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟ.

----------


## triad

> Θα μας πεις και συ??


ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΝ[/color] ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΗ MINOAN.. ΕΣΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ-ΟΧΙ, ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ.Κ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ.ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ. ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ 
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ[/size] ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ, ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ CHARTERING,κΛΠ. 
Κ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ, ΑΦΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ-ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΔΕ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ, ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΑΦΗΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ.

----------


## Morgan

> ΜΠΑ, ΟΧΙ ΑΣΤΟ, ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟ.


οκ

----------


## Morgan

> Θα μας πεις και συ??
> 			
> 		
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΝ[/color] ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΗ MINOAN.. ΕΣΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ-ΟΧΙ, ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ.Κ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ.ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ. ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ 
> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ[/size] ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ, ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ CHARTERING,κΛΠ. 
> Κ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ, ΑΦΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ-ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΔΕ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ, ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.
> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΑΦΗΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ.



ουπς απαντησες?
για αλλο θεμα βεβαια αλλα ενταξει.Εγω ρωτησα τι ειναι ναυτικη εκπαιδευση.
Για τα υπολοιπα που λες παντως μην ζοριζεσαι καταλαβα τι εννοεις και μαλιστα πολυ καλα. Το προβλημα αυτων που δεν ξερουν ΚΑΝ οτι υπαρχει Ε.Ν. ειναι δικοτ ους και οχι της Ε.Ν. που δεν διαφημιζει, δεν προβαλλει το προιον της. Δικο τους και του κρατους που θυμαται τους ναυτικους μονο οταν ειναι να παρει αλλα δεν διασφαλιζει ουτε καν την υστεροφημια του επαγγελματος, διατηρει την ναυτικη εκπαιδευση σε αθλια επιπεδα και σπρωχνει σε πλειοψηφια στις σχολες οσους δεν εχουν αλλες επιλογες. 

*αλλα να ρωτησω κατι, μου λες οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δηλωνουν ΠΑΠΕΙ Ναυτιλιακο και δεν ξερουν οτι υπαρχει Ε.Ν.??????????Καλα και τι δηλωνουν τοτε?*μου περιγραφεις μια κατασταση η οποια δεν πιστευω οτι ισχυει στο μετρο που λες.

----------


## triad

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΡΗ ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ Κ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΣΥ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ, ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΕΔΩ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ.

----------


## Morgan

συζητηση κανουμε αλλα αν δεν θες δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.
το μονο που κανω ειναι να ρωταω γιατι αυτα που λες ειναι ανησυχητικα!
δηλαδη αν υπαρχουν παιδια που μπαινοντας στο παπει δεν γνωριζουν οτι υπαρχει εμπορικη ναυτιλια ειναι τραγικο.

----------


## triad

> ουπς απαντησες?


ΔΕ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΕΣΑΙ, ΕΓΩ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΩ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ.

----------


## triad

> δηλαδη αν υπαρχουν παιδια που μπαινοντας στο παπει δεν γνωριζουν οτι υπαρχει εμπορικη ναυτιλια ειναι τραγικο



ΔΟΞΑ ΣΟΙ, ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ!ΕΔΩ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ Κ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ(ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ).ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ Ο (ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ)ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.Κ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΚΥΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΗ ΑΞΙΑ ΑΝ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΝ ΔΕ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΜΑΘΕΙ?ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΙΨΙΟ ΣΟΥ, ΤΟΝ ΞΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΛΠ.ΤΟΤΕ ΠΑΣΟ.

----------


## Morgan

καλα ειμαστε σοβαροι? θα φροντισουν οι εφοπλιστες να μας μαθουν οτι υπαρχουν? και εμεις τι κανουμε? αμοιροι ευθυνων, δεν πρεπει να ψαξουμε τι παιζει?
ΑΛΛΑ με ποιες προυποθεσεις δηλωνει ο "ασχετος" το Ναυτιλιακο τμημα του Πα Πει? 



υ.γ. η ΕΝ παντα λειτουργουσε κυριως με αδελφια-ξαδελφια αλλα αυτο εω και χρονια εχει αλλαξει.

----------


## triad

θα φροντισουν οι εφοπλιστες να μας μαθουν οτι υπαρχουν? και εμεις τι κανουμε? αμοιροι ευθυνων, δεν πρεπει να ψαξουμε τι παιζει?

ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ...




> ΑΛΛΑ με ποιες προυποθεσεις δηλωνει ο "ασχετος" το Ναυτιλιακο τμημα του Πα Πει?


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ Κ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙ? ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΕΣ





> υ.γ. η ΕΝ παντα λειτουργουσε κυριως με αδελφια-ξαδελφια αλλα αυτο εω και χρονια εχει αλλαξει.


ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΛΕΩ.ΟΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗ, ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ Κ Ο ΠΟΛΥΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ(ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ, ΣΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΝΗΣΙ, ΑΝ Κ ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ-ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΤΡΙΠΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ, ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ. Κ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗ, ΑΛΛΑ Κ ΤΟΥ OPERATIONS MANAGER, ΚΛΠ,ΚΛΠ)

----------


## Morgan

> θα φροντισουν οι εφοπλιστες να μας μαθουν οτι υπαρχουν? και εμεις τι κανουμε? αμοιροι ευθυνων, δεν πρεπει να ψαξουμε τι παιζει?
> 
> ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ...




> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ Κ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙ? ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΕΣ


AYTO ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΣ + ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ! ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΗΚΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΔΕ! ΕΛΕΟΣ...ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ, ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΛΕΕΙ : ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΔΕ
που "ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΕΙΤΑΙ" ΚΙ'ΟΛΑΣ.


Η Ε.Ν. ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΕΝ ΠΟΛΛΟΙΣ ΣΕ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΟΚΡΑΤΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΑ.
ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙΣ.
ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ Η ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΩΝ,  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ.
ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΖΑΚΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ.ΟΙ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΕΝ ΠΑΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑΣ.

----------


## triad

Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ, ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ. ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΣ.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΣΤΟ...

----------


## Morgan

ο καθενας το βλεπει οπως θελει και νομιζει. αλλωστε ετσι ειναι αν ετσι νομιζεις/νομιζω/νομιζουμε. τουλαχιστον την επομενη φορα θα εκτιμουσα απαντησεις και οχι ερωτησεις αλλα και να διαβαζεις τα γραφομενα σου.

----------


## triad

> ο καθενας το βλεπει οπως θελει και νομιζει. αλλωστε ετσι ειναι αν ετσι νομιζεις/νομιζω/νομιζουμε. τουλαχιστον την επομενη φορα θα εκτιμουσα απαντησεις και οχι ερωτησεις αλλα και να διαβαζεις τα γραφομενα σου.


ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ.ΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ, ΔΕ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΓΩ. ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ.Κ Ο ΑΧΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗΣ Κ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΟΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ. ΑΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ 'ΝΑΙ, Κ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ?"+ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΔΩ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΩΝΑΣΗ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΣΑΚΟ, Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΗΚΕ ΤΗ ΣΗΛΙΑ.

----------


## Morgan

> ΑΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ 'ΝΑΙ, Κ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ?"+ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΔΩ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΩΝΑΣΗ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΣΑΚΟ, Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΗΚΕ ΤΗ ΣΗΛΙΑ.


ΣΟΒΑΡΑ? ΤΙ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ???ΤΙ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΟΣ? ΕΣΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΕΣ  8O 

ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ, ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ / ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ. ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΗΚΕ Ο ΤΣΑΚΟΣ ΠΟΙΑ?????  :?:

----------


## k_chris

ax

kai to gampro tou tsakou pou ton vazeis???

de ftanei pou phre thn arkouda douleyei kai sta vaporia....




 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## triad

> ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ.


ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## triad

> ax
> 
> kai to gampro tou tsakou pou ton vazeis???
> 
> de ftanei pou phre thn arkouda douleyei kai sta vaporia....
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΗΚΕ??? ΣΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΗΣΟΥΝΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΡΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ.

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> ο καθενας το βλεπει οπως θελει και νομιζει. αλλωστε ετσι ειναι αν ετσι νομιζεις/νομιζω/νομιζουμε. τουλαχιστον την επομενη φορα θα εκτιμουσα απαντησεις και οχι ερωτησεις αλλα και να διαβαζεις τα γραφομενα σου.
> 
> 
> ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ.ΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ, ΔΕ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΓΩ. ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ.Κ Ο ΑΧΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗΣ Κ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΟΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ. ΑΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ 'ΝΑΙ, Κ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ?"+ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΔΩ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΩΝΑΣΗ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΣΑΚΟ, Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΗΚΕ ΤΗ ΣΗΛΙΑ.


Διαφωνώ Triad... κάτι τέτοιο ''ΑΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ 'ΝΑΙ, Κ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ?" μπορεί να το ρωτήσει καμία γιαγιά και όχι η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου... δεν αμφιβάλλω οτι μπορεί να σου έχει συμβεί αλλα μάλον ο άνθρωπος που σε ρώτησε είναι εκτός γενικώς και όχι ειδικώς...

----------


## triad

> Διαφωνώ Triad... κάτι τέτοιο ''ΑΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ 'ΝΑΙ, Κ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ?" μπορεί να το ρωτήσει καμία γιαγιά και όχι η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου... δεν αμφιβάλλω οτι μπορεί να σου έχει συμβεί αλλα μάλον ο άνθρωπος που σε ρώτησε είναι εκτός γενικώς και όχι ειδικώς..


ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ.ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ, ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΡΩΤΑΕΙ ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΟ, ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ.

----------


## efouskayak

Τί να πώ  :roll:

----------


## triad

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣΚ ΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Κ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΞΗΓΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ "ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΩ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΕΞΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ".
Κ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ.
 ΑΝ ΔΕ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙΣ-ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ,ΑΛΛΟΙ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΦΙΕΣ ΚΛΠ(Κ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ  ΣΕ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ-ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ "ΩΚΕΑΝΟΠΟΡΟΥ"-ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΜΑΘΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ?

----------


## efouskayak

> ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣΚ ΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Κ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΞΗΓΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ "ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΩ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΕΞΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ".
> Κ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ.
>  ΑΝ ΔΕ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙΣ-ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ,ΑΛΛΟΙ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΦΙΕΣ ΚΛΠ(Κ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ  ΣΕ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ-ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ "ΩΚΕΑΝΟΠΟΡΟΥ"-ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΜΑΘΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ?


Συγγνώμη ποιός νοήμων άνθρωπος πιστεύέι ότι τα καράβια πάνε μόνα τους χωρίς υποστήριξη απο κάπου  :?:  γιατι θα τρελαθώ τώρα.... ποτε δεν μου έτυχε να πώ ότι δουλευω σε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο και να εκπλαγεί κάποιος και τότε ήμουν 18 οπότε ο κύκλος μου ήταν ανάλογος... συνεχίζει να μου φαίνεται τραβηγμένο.

Αν εννοείς να μάθει ο κόσμος την κάθε ναυτιλιακή είναι άτοπο... για ποιό λόγο να θέλουν οι ναυτιλιακές να ''διαφημιστούν'' δεν έχουν κανένα όφελος... αν εννοείς να μάθει ο κόσμος για την ναυτιλία γενικότερα πώς λειτουργεί πάλι δεν νομίζω να είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζει κάποιος της λεπτομέρειες εκτος αν τον ενδιαφέρει οπότε ειναι δικό του θέμα να μάθει...

Να σου πώ κάτι απλό... ξέρεις πως λειτουργεί ένας Τραπεζικός Οργανισμός  :?:

----------


## triad

OXI, ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ.ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ.
ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ?(ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΩΝΑΣΗ).ΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ Η ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ.

----------


## Morgan

επειδη αναμασαμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια χωρις ουσιαστικα να προσφερουμε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απολυτως στο τοσο ωραιο θεμα της "Ναυτικης Εκπαιδευσης" στην Ελλαδα , συνοψιζω την αποψη μου και δεν θα ξαναασχοληθω εκτος αν αναφερουμε ολα τα συνδιαλεγομενα μερη κατι το σοβαρο...


ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ πολλοι ξερουν οτι εχουμε Εμπορικη Ναυτιλια.Μονο οι ασχετοι και οι αδιαφοροι δεν το γνωριζουν και δεν θελησαν ποτε να το μαθουν. Ελαχιστοι ξερουν τις λεπτομερειες αλλα αυτο ειναι κατ' εμε λογικο.
Η ναυτιλια ΔΕΝ τους εχει αναγκη και γιαυτο δεν τους κυνηγαει με οποιοδηποτε τροπο για να την μαθουν (ή να γινουν γνωστοι οι εφοπλιστες στον κοσμο - αυτο δεν το θελουν γιατι δεν ειναι ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ οι περισσοτεροι και ειναι και επικινδυνο βλ. Περατικος).
Οι λογοι ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ειναι η αμεση σχεση που εχουμε με την θαλασσα σαν λαος, οι συγγενεις μας, οι φιλοι (σε οσους δεν ΗΜΑΣΤΕ απο ναυτικες οικογενειες), τα ναυτικα ατυχηματα τυπου πρεστιζ  που μας τα θυμιζουν, οι χορηγιες των εφοπλιστων, οι συμμετοχη των ιδιων σε αλλες δραστηριοτητες (βλεπε Χατζηιωαννου EasyJet, Αγγελοπουλος Olympiada κτλ), η ιστορια μας σαν ναυτικο εθνος , η ιδια η ανεργια που οδηγει κοσμο σε σχολες και αλλα πολλα.

Και η ακτοπλοια ειναι κομματι της Ελληνικης ναυτιλιας και ειναι λογικο (λογω αμεσης επαφης) να υπαρχει συγχιση, η οποια στην πραγματικοτητα δεν αλλαζει οτι ο κοσμος ξερει οτι "κατι" υπαρχει. 
Αυτοι που ΔΕΝ ξερουν ή κανουν οτι δεν ξερουν , δεν εψαξαν και ποτε και στην τελικη ειναι η εξαιρεση στον κανονα δηλαδη η επιβεβαιωση του.

----------


## triad

> ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ.


ΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ, ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ?

----------


## efouskayak

Εννοει αυτο που ειπα και εγω σε προηγουμενο post και το λέμε όσο πιο ευγενικά γίνεται...  :wink:

----------


## triad

> Εννοει αυτο που ειπα και εγω σε προηγουμενο post και το λέμε όσο πιο ευγενικά γίνεται...  :wink:


ΠΡΩΤΟΝ, Ο ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΤΟ.ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ.

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ, ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΕΧΩ ΕΓΩ.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ , ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΦΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ FORUM ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ, ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ.

ΤΡΙΤΟΝ, ΚΑΛΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΙΕΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΘΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ SITE.

Κ ΤΕΛΟΣ, ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ, ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ.ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ Κ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΩ ΕΔΩ.

----------


## Morgan

> ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ, ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ?


εγραψα "ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ, ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ / ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ"

δεν μιλαω για τον δικο σου κυκλο προσωπικα Αννα, αλλα για τον δικο μου και γενικα για το κυκλο του καθενα και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι παρεξηγησε.
Επισης κανεις δεν κατηγορησε κανεναν. Εγω ειπα την γνωμη μου, που ανεφερα προηγουμενος, εσυ ειπες τα ιδια αλλα τα αιτιολογησες αλλιως. Εγω μιλησα για ασχετοσυνη που φταινε αυτοι που δεν εψαξαν και συ για ασχετοσυνη για την οποια φταει η ιδια η ΕΝ. που ειναι το προβλημα σου στην διαφορετικη αποψη?  :roll:

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν θα ήθελα να εκνευριστώ και δεν θα ήθελα να το συνεχίσω το μόνο που θα πώ είναι οτι σε αυτή την ζωή όποιος δεν θέλει να μάθει δεν μαθαίνει, πηγές και τρόποι υπάρχουν. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ανοιχτό μυαλό και δίψα για γνώση.

----------


## triad

[


> εγραψα "ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ, ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ / ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ"
> 
> δεν μιλαω για τον δικο σου κυκλο προσωπικα Αννα, αλλα για τον δικο μου και γενικα για το κυκλο του καθενα και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι παρεξηγησε.
> Επισης κανεις δεν κατηγορησε κανεναν. Εγω ειπα την γνωμη μου, που ανεφερα προηγουμενος, εσυ ειπες τα ιδια αλλα τα αιτιολογησες αλλιως. Εγω μιλησα για ασχετοσυνη που φταινε αυτοι που δεν εψαξαν και συ για ασχετοσυνη για την οποια φταει η ιδια η ΕΝ. που ειναι το προβλημα σου στην διαφορετικη αποψη?  :roll:


ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΣΕΙΣ, ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Morgan

ενω πριν τις "διευκρινησεις" δεν καναμε συζητηση?? 
μαλλον οχι....προβλημα εγω δεν ειχα ποτε...αλλος ειχε, εκνευριστηκε και  την ειπε  ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ στην Εφη .μιας και ετσι και αλλιως απαντησεις σε ερωτησεις δεν παιρνω και δεν παιρνεις , δεν δινουμε, το ΤΟΠΙΚ κλειδωνει και παει ακλαφτο. Κριμα γιατι αρχισε με ενδιαφερον. 8)

----------


## lamainmusain

Εδω θα βρειτε την συνευντευξη τυπου του Υπ.εμπορικης ναυτιλιας για το νεο 
νομοσχεδιο για την ναυτικη εκαιδευση το οποιο βρισκεται προς ψηφιση
http://egov.yen.gr/media/28232/syntyen_210905.pdf

----------


## Morgan

Χρηστο καλησπερα και ευχαριστουμε για το ενδιαφερον θεμα!

Εγω θελω να κανω τις εξης παρατηρησεις/ερωτησεις...
1.Τα πτυχια των ΑΕΝ θα γινουν ισοτιμα με ΤΕΙ!
Δηλαδη μεχρι τωρα - ΤΟΣΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΤΟΣΑ χρονια τι ηταν??
Νομιζα οτι ηδη ηταν κατι παραπανω απο ΤΕΙ και κατι λιγοτερο απο ΑΕΙ! Ισως αυτο το θολο τοπιο εφταιγε και για τα προβληματα ολων μας με αναβολες στρατευσης κτλ αλλα και για το οτι ειμασταν σε μινιμη "εκπαιδευτικη" ανυπολυψια.!
2.Αναβαθμιζονται τα προσοντα των εκπαιδευτων.....
Τελεια! αλλη μια ιστορια που πρεπει να ρωτησουμε: Δηλαδη μεχρι τωρα ποιοι διδασκαν? Ηταν ασχημοι? Ηταν Ανικανοι? γιατι αυτο εμμεσα παραδεχομαστε εδω περα...δεν ξερω και φυσικα δεν συμφωνω. Υπηρχαν χωρις αλλο, καθηγητες "χωρις προσοντα" ιδιαιτερα σε περιφερειακες σχολες, αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλοι που ειναι...ΑΨΟΓΟΙ.
3.Το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ παρουσιαζεται σαν να ειναι νεα (& ακριβη) ανακαλυψη! Κυριοι μου ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!
4.καμμια πιο ουσιαστικη κουβεντα για τα κινητρα σχετικα με την θητεια θα γινει? Επειδη πριν 5-10-15 χρονια η θητεια ηταν 36 μηνες , σημαινει οτι για τους ναυτικους δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν ρυθμισεις?

Επιτελους, πραξεις ρε γαμωτο, οχι λογια....
Αυτη η συνεντευξη παντως μου κανει σαν να λεμε "Μεχρι τωρα εινα ολα σκ@τα..., οι σχολες , οι καθηγητες, οι συνθηκες, οι αποφοιτοι....." ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ.

----------


## triad

[


> quote]2.Αναβαθμιζονται τα προσοντα των εκπαιδευτων.....


[/quote]

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ?ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΤΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ, ΠΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΙ, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΒΑΘΜΙΔΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ, ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ  ΑΕΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΔΙΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΒΑΘΜΙΔΑ.(ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ) 




> 3.Το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ παρουσιαζεται σαν να ειναι νεα (& ακριβη) ανακαλυψη! Κυριοι μου ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!


ΑΥΤΑ ΠΕΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ.

----------


## Morgan

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				quote]2.Αναβαθμιζονται τα προσοντα των εκπαιδευτων.....


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ?ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΤΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ, ΠΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΙ, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΒΑΘΜΙΔΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ, ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ  ΑΕΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΔΙΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΒΑΘΜΙΔΑ.(ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ) 

 [/quote]

Δεν μου κανει ιδιαιτερη εντυπωση. Απλα υπογραμμιζω οτι ολη αυτη η συνεντευξη ειναι σαν να σου λενε π.χ "μεχρι τωρα σε μαθαιναν ασχετοι και ανεκπαιδευτοι..." - Ε αυτο δεν ειναι ωραιο...
Γενικα αυτη η κουβεντα (ερωτ-Απαντησεις) του ΥπΥΕΝ και δημοσιογραφου ειναι μια παραδοχη της γελοιας καταστασης που επικρατει στον τομεα της εκπαιδευσης.
Για το πανεπιστημιο, συμφωνω...αλλα επειδη εκει ειναι στραβα τα πραγματα , πρεπει να ειναι και παντου? Αλλωστε το οτι ακριβως στο Πανεπιστημιο τα πραγματα ειναι χαλια σε καποια κομματια, δεν ειναι αυτοματα και δικαιολογια για να ειναι παντου, ουτε με καθησυχαζει.

----------


## triad

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ "ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΡΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ?". ΑΠΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ Η ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΟΥΝ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ Η ΔΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ, ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΡ.ΚΑΤΑΝΤΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ.ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ...

----------


## Morgan

Εδω κοροιδευουν τους σπουδαστες ΑΕΝ καταμουτρα ...
ξερεις ποσες φορες εχω διαβασει τα ιδια πραγματα (απο το 1994)...

----------


## Morgan

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ "ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΡΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ?". ΑΠΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ Η ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΟΥΝ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ Η ΔΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ, ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΡ.ΚΑΤΑΝΤΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ.ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ...


εγω παντως προτιμω να αποφευγω το "ασχετοι" (τουλαχιστον οσο γινεται)...
υπαρχουν πολλοι καλοι οπως παντου....
δεν σου φαινεται και εδω οτι ο νυν παει να βγαλει αχρηστους ολους τους πρωην?

----------


## triad

ΚΟΙΤΑ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ, Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ "ΛΟΓΙΚΟ" ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## Morgan

σταματαω να ρωταω  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

> Αντιδρούν οι πλοίαρχοι στο σχέδιο νόμου για τη ναυτική εκπαίδευση
> 
> Πηγή Εξπρές

----------


## Morgan

και θα ακολουθησουν και αλλοι.....
Νικο εχεις αλλες λεπτομερειες? :?:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> και θα ακολουθησουν και αλλοι.....
> Νικο εχεις αλλες λεπτομερειες? :?:


Ως μη ανταποκρινόμενο στις προσδοκίες των πλοιάρχων χαρακτηρίζει σε ανακοίνωσή της η Πανελλήνια Eνωση Πλοιάρχων Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΠΕΠΕΝ) το σχέδιο νόμου για την αναβάθμιση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης. Η Eνωση, ύστερα από λεπτομερή εξέταση των άρθρων του σχεδίου νόμου, προτείνει να ξαναγίνει συζήτησή του με στόχο να επέλθουν βελτιώσεις σε ορισμένα βασικά σημεία, υποστηρίζοντας ότι στη θέση της αυτή έχει αρωγό το σύνολό των φορέων της ναυτιλίας. 

Το ενδιαφέρον της Eνωσης εστιάζεται σε εκείνο το τμήμα που προσδιορίζει τα περί ισοτιμίας με ανώτερα και ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα του διπλώματος του πλοιάρχου. Δεδομένου ότι η ΠΕΠΕΝ ευθείς εξαρχής είχε διατυπώσει σαφώς τη θέση της, σημειώνει πως δεν είναι δυνατό το καταληκτικό δίπλωμα του πλοιάρχου α' τάξης να θεωρείται ισότιμο των ΑΕΙ λίγο προ της συνταξιοδότησης, καθώς αυτό δεν μπορεί σε καμία έννοια να θεωρείται αναβάθμιση. Στο σημείο αυτό η ΠΕΠΕΝ τονίζει ότι στις διεξαχθείσες συζητήσεις είχε λάβει δεσμεύσεις πως «το καταληκτικό δίπλωμα πλοιάρχου Α' τάξεως είναι ισότιμος τίτλος με ΑΕΙ» χωρίς περιορισμούς ή προϋποθέσεις. 

Σε ανακοίνωσή της η ΠΕΠΕΝ μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει ότι για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα έχουν γίνει επαφές με την ηγεσία του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, ενώ τονίζει πως θα πρέπει να «ξεπεραστούν μικρόκαρδες και συντεχνιακές νοοτροπίες» για να μη γίνει ζημιά στη ναυτιλία. 

Αξίζει τέλος να σημειωθεί ότι από την πλευρά της η εφοπλιστική κοινότητα στην κοινή ανακοίνωση των δ.σ. της Eνωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών και του Committee εξέφραζε την ελπίδα να έχουν συμπεριληφθεί στο νομοσχέδιο όλα εκείνα τα σημεία που είχαν προταθεί από τον εφοπλισμό. 

Σε ερώτηση της EΞΠPEΣ με αφορμή και πρόσφατη ομιλία- τοποθέτησή του σε ημερίδα για τη ναυτική εκπαίδευση και τον ρόλο του ιδιωτικού μορφωτικού οργανισμού, ο πρόεδρος της ΠΕΠΕΝ Ευ. Κούζιλος είχε σημειώσει ότι η ναυτική εκπαίδευση αποτελεί ζωτικό κεφάλαιο για τη ναυτιλία, μη επιδεχόμενο πειραματισμών, καθώς από αυτό εξαρτάται κατά μεγάλο μέρος η υλοποίηση του όρου «ποιοτική ναυτιλία» αλλά και η διατήρηση της ναυτιλιακής τεχνογνωσίας σε ελληνικά χέρια.

----------


## Michael

Μην ανησυχείτε κύριοι. Εξάλλου οι αντίστοιχες σχολές στην Αλβανία είναι ΑΕΙ (sic) (και όχι μόνο εκεί βέβαια). Συνεπώς "όστις βούλεται ιέναι" μπορεί να "πεταχτεί" για λίγο, αρκεί να έχει θεωρημένο το διαβατήριο. Βέβαια αν θέλει μπορει να περιμένει λίγο, οσονούπω μπαίνει και αυτή στην μεγάλη ευρωπαϊκή οικογένεια (αν δηλαδή προβληματίζεται με τα του διαβατηρίου). Τώρα βέβαια θα μου πείτε ότι μπορεί να αργήσει λίγο να μπεί στην ευρώπη. Ε, καλά, εντάξει το αντιλαμβάνωμαι, αλλά για σκεφτείτε 4χρόνια στην ΑΕΝ, 1 στο στρατό, 2 κατ' ελάχιστο για του Πλοιάρχου Β΄, 3 κατ' ελάχιστο για του Πλοιάρχου Α', 5 για να είναι του ισότιμο του ΤΕΙ, συν 1 για σωστικά, ιατρική μεριμνα, security, LNG/LPG, BASIC, ADVANCED, RO-RO, BRM etc,etc..., βάλε και τα ξέμπαρκα (για να μην τα βρίσκεις λάθος όπως ο Τσάκωνας στο "Μάθε παιδί μου γράμματα") και ξανακάνε την σύγκριση των μεγεθών. Μήπως τελικά το ξανασκεφτεστε για την κουρτίνα "Α" (όπως λέμε "Αλβανία", [με κάθε σεβασμό πως την γείτονα και τους υπηκόους της]); Μήπως θα απολάβετε βελτιότερο αποτέλεσμα με συντριπτικά λιγότερο χρόνο και κόστος; Βρε μήπως ζούμε σε λάθος χώρα; Η αλβανία δεν είναι η χώρα με την μεγαλύτερη ναυτική παράδοση διαχρονικά; Όχι η Ελλάδα, έτσι δεν είναι; Εμ,πως αλλιώς;  Τουλάχιστον από τον τομέα της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης αυτό συνάγεται prima facie. Bέβαια τώρα είναι και η Σχολή της Ύδρας που λειτουργει ανελειπώς από το 1749 (sic), αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, de minibis lex non currat (και όταν λέμε lex non currat το εννοούμε). Για αυτό όποιος νέος ή νέα επιθυμεί να σταδιοδρομήσει με ακαδημαϊκή αξιοπρέπεια στο εμπορικό ναυτικό, δεν έχει παρά να σπουδάσει στην γειτονική βαλκανική χώρα. Δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος και για την Ρουμανία, πάντως αν παεί για γιατρός νομίζω πως δεν θα 'χει πρόβλημα... Βέβαια για όσους ήδη φοιτούν ή αποφοίτησαν εξυπακούεται ότι νόμος δεν έχει αναδρομική ισχύ.
  Και το κουίζ της ημέρας: 
    Τί κοινό έχει ο Πλοίαρχος και η Ναυτική Επιστήμη με τους τεχνολόγους και την τεχνολογική εκπαίδευση; 
  Πραγματικά νομίζω ότι το ερώτημα χρήζει εμβριθούς βασσάνου.

   -Συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές, για δυο γραμμές ξεκίνησα, αλλά μου βγήκε από μόνο του.

----------


## Olive

Κατ'αρχας , τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους καπετάνιους και μηχανικούς του εμπορικού ναυτικού για την εξίσωση των καταληκτικών του διπλωμάτων με τα πτυχία των...ΤΕΙ  λίγο πριν την οριστική απόσυρσή τους απο τις θάλασσες !!!!! 8O Πρόκειται αδιαμφισβήτητα για μια τεράστια επαγγελματική ευκαιρία , με απεριοριστες προοπτικές για το μέλλον τους ... :lol: Ή  μάλλον για να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο πρόκειται για έναν τεράστιο εμπαιγμό των ναυτικών !!!Γιατί  ο  , κατά τα άλλα συμπαθέστατος , υπουργός επί σειρά μηνών προανήγγελε την εξίσωση-χωρίς προϋποθέσεις και με αναδρομική ισχύ-των καταληκτικών διπλωμάτων πλοιάρχων και μηχανικών με τα πτυχία των *ΑΕΙ*!!!Αυτό βεβαίως θα συνιστούσε μια κάποια αναβάθμιση και θα έδινε μια ευκαιρία , στους ακόμα σχετικά νέους ναυτικούς να δοκιμάσουν και την τύχη τους στη στεριά , να μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά τους μαζί με τις γυναίκες τους και να ζήσουν μια πιο ανθρώπινη ζωή . Ή αν θέλετε απλά να ισχυροποιήσουν τη θέση τους και το κύρος τους στην ελληνική κοινωνία  . Να διεκδικήσουν τα χαμένα τους δικαιώματα . Το άξιζαν και το αξίζουν και με το παραπάνω . Και πρέπει να παλέψουν για να το κερδίσουν .

----------


## Morgan

Πόσο δίκιο έχεις...

"Τα ψεύτικα τα λόγια τα μεγάλα..."

----------


## Nash

Eτσι όπως πολυ "χαρακτηριστικα " το περιγραφεις είναι. Τα σωματεια  που είναι ;

----------


## triad

Τα ζητήματα της ναυτιλίας ήταν το αντικείμενο της σημερινής συνεδρίασης της Κυβερνητικής Επιτροπής,στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου, υπό την προεδρία του πρωθυπουργού 
Ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης εξερχόμενος δήλωσε ότι σε ένα μήνα το υπουργείο θα καταθέσει το νέο νομοσχέδιο για την ανωτατοποίηση της ναυτιλιακής εκπαίδευσης. Ο στόχος είναι η αναβάθμιση των σπουδών του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, που είναι από τους βασικούς πυλώνες της ελληνικής οικονομίας, είπε. 

Η ναυτιλία προσφέρει τα μέγιστα στον εθνικό πλούτο, τόνισε ο Υπουργός.

Ένα από τα σημαντικά άρθρα του νομοσχεδίου είναι το γεγονός ότι οι απόφοιτοι της Σχολής που θα έχουν τίτλο πλοιάρχου Α΄και μηχανικού Α' θα είναι ισότιμοι με αντίστοιχους πανεπιστημιακούς τίτλους. 

ΠΗΓΗ:ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ

----------


## Olive

> .
> 
> Ένα από τα σημαντικά άρθρα του νομοσχεδίου είναι το γεγονός ότι οι απόφοιτοι της Σχολής που θα έχουν τίτλο πλοιάρχου Α΄και μηχανικού Α' θα είναι ισότιμοι με αντίστοιχους πανεπιστημιακούς τίτλους. 
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ:ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ


   Καλά θα μας τρελάνουν?Το νέο νομοσχέδιο έλεγε ότι τα καταληκτικά διπλώματα των πλοιάρχων και μηχανικών θα είναι ισότιμα με αυτά των *ΤΕΙ* , και αυτό μετά απο 5 χρόνια θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας , δηλαδή ζήσε Μάη μου... 8) Τώρα τα παίρνουν πίσω ή μήπως οι δημοσιογράφοι άλλα τους λένε , άλλα καταλαβαίνουν και άλλα γράφουν ( όπως συνήθως) . Ξέρεις κανείς τίποτα για να μας διαφωτίσει?

----------


## Olive

Τι σας έλεγα?Ορίστε τι γράφει σήμερα η Ναυτεμπορική !

..._Το νομοσχέδιο καθιστά τα πτυχία των Ακαδημιών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ), ισότιμα με τα πτυχία των ΤΕΙ στον καταληκτικό βαθμό Α' τάξεως και έπειτα από θαλάσσια υπηρεσία πέντε ετών. Επίσης προβλέπει την ίδρυση Ναυτικών Σχολών Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης και Επιμόρφωσης (ΝΕΚΕ) από ιδιωτικά κεφάλαια._
   Σιγά μην γινόταν κάτι καλό....

----------


## Morgan

> Σιγά μην γινόταν κάτι καλό....



εννοείται!!
έκανε μπάμ για   * ....."οι δημοσιογράφοι άλλα τους λένε , άλλα καταλαβαίνουν και άλλα γράφουν "..............* 8) 

αλλά ακόμα και αλλιώς να ήταν, ουσιαστική αξία που θα είχε? περισσότερο ΤΙΜΗΣ ΕΝΕΚΕΝ θα δινόνταν νομίζω , σαν...ηθική δικαίωση...

----------


## Olive

> αλλά ακόμα και αλλιώς να ήταν, ουσιαστική αξία που θα είχε? περισσότερο ΤΙΜΗΣ ΕΝΕΚΕΝ θα δινόνταν νομίζω , σαν...ηθική δικαίωση...


  Σωστά τα λές -once again-Morgan ! 8) Και απο αυτό φαντάζεται κανείς πόσο υπολογίζουν τους ναυτικούς!Τους έχουν που τους έχουν απο κάθε άποψη αδικημένους  , ούτε καν το ηθικό τους δεν καταδέχονται να ανυψώσουν λιγάκι . Το αποτέλεσμα βεβαίως θα είναι να ξεμείνει εντελώς η ναυτιλία του τόπου μας απο έλληνες ναυτικούς....Γιατί με τόσο τρομερά κίνητρα  θα τρέξουν πολλοί να γραφτούν στις ΑΕΝ... :lol: Ισως τελικά αυτός να είναι ο στόχος των ..μεγάλων αυτών μεταρρυθμίσεων....Εγώ απλά αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί ο Κεφαλογιάννης είχε φαγωθεί τόσον καιρό να λέει και να ξαναλέει ότι θα εξισωθούν τα διπλώματα με τα ΑΕΙ....Μυστήριο....... :roll:

----------


## Morgan

> Eτσι όπως πολυ "χαρακτηριστικα " το περιγραφεις είναι. Τα σωματεια  που είναι ;


που είναι ως διευθυνση ή που ειναι ως παρουσία?  :?:

----------


## Nash

> Ένα από τα σημαντικά άρθρα του νομοσχεδίου είναι το γεγονός ότι οι απόφοιτοι της Σχολής που θα έχουν τίτλο πλοιάρχου Α΄και μηχανικού Α' θα είναι ισότιμοι με αντίστοιχους πανεπιστημιακούς τίτλους.



Πόσα χρονια υπηρεσία όμως χρειαζονται για να φτάσει ένας απόφοιτος της σχολής 
στο βαθμό του Α!.. μήπως θα του ήταν πιο ευκολο να διαβασει λιγο και να δώσει κατατακτήριες σε κάποιο Α.Ε.Ι  και να παρει βρε αδερφε καποιες γνωσεις; ή να παρακολουθησει  αππό αυτα τα μεταπτυχιακά που κατακαιρους γίνονται και μπαινουν και με το βαθμό του Γ!
Ε΄ξ αλλου το πτυχιο της σχολης ειναι ισοτιμο με τα ΚΑΤΕΕ  αν θυμοσαστε, εκεινο που ειναι σημαντικο ειναι να δωθει και μια ειδικότητα , ενας κωδικος αριθμος σε αυτες τις λεγομενες ισοτιμιες.
τι να την κανεις την θεωρητικη ισοτιμια οταν ειναι χωρις αντικρυσμα, γι αυτο ειπα πιο πανω , που ειναι τα σωματεια;
 Να σας πω εγω νομιζω οτι οι πιο πολυ φροντιζουν για το πολιτικο τους μελλον , και πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι που απο τα σωματεια ξεκινησαν τωρα τις βουλες και τις ευρωβουλες τι κανουν;
ή συστηνουν στις πτυχιουχες γυναικες  να παντρευτουν κανενα πλοιαρχο κανενα chief για να βρησκουν δουλεια.
 Μηπως μας κοροιδευουν ολοι.. ακου ισοτιμια με το πανεπιστημιο.. ακι μετα τι Θα μας κανετε κυριοι τοσους πανεπιστημιακους ... που δεν θα πλησιαζουμε τα βαπορια σας.....ξερετε εσεις θα παρετε μαυροβουνισιους ... Η μεγαλη ελληνικη εμπορικη ναυτιλια που στηριχτηκε στο φιλοτιμο των ελληνων ναυτικων, δεν εχω δει κανεναν αλλοδαπο να κανει τις πατεντες των ελληνων... και πιθανολογω οτι δεν ειναι γιατι δεν ξερουν αλλα γιατι ξερουν!
Υπαρχει μια παροιμια που λεει ¨δουλεψε με για να μην γινω σαν κι εσενα"

----------


## Olive

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται ,ο Κεφαλογιάννης πήρε πίσω τελικά τον όρο της πενταετους θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας για την ισοτιμία των πλοιάρχων και μηχανικών Α με τους αποφοίτους των ΤΕΙ . Αρκεί το δίπλωμα του Α για την ισοτιμία . Πάλι καλά . Διευκρινίζεται όμως  ότι η εν λόγω διάταξη ισχύει μόνο για τους εισερχομενους στις ακαδημίες απο το έτος 2005-06 . Για τους παλιότερους ένας θεός ξέρει . Αν κατάλαβα καλά στο άρθρο 14 του νόμοσχεδίου λέει ότι με το εν λόγω άρθρο καθορίζονται οι όροι και οι προϋποθέσεις ισοτιμίας και για τους παλαιότερους αποφοιτους χωρίς όμως και να διευκρινίζεται ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι όροι.  :lol: Σε αυτούς η ισοτιμία θα δίνεται μόνο μετά απο καμμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας και μετά απο 150 κωλοτούμπες .....Λέω τώρα εγώ....ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ! 8)

----------


## Morgan

πρακτικά ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει η ισοτιμία? ίσως ας πούμε , μεγαλύτερη σύνταξη? μόρια? κάτι....? ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω...Olive εσύ?

----------


## Olive

> πρακτικά ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει η ισοτιμία? ίσως ας πούμε , μεγαλύτερη σύνταξη? μόρια? κάτι....? ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω...Olive εσύ?


  Morgan μου , χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη , υποθέτω ότι δε θα επηρεαστεί ούτε ο μισθός ούτε η σύνταξη των ναυτικών ....Στο μισθό άλλωστε των ναυτικών προσμετράται ακόμη και τώρα το πανεπιστημιακό δίπλωμα ή η επάρκεια ξένης γλώσσας? Νομίζω πως όχι....Αυτά τα προνόμια αφορούν μόνο τους αορίστου χρόνου υπαλλήλους...Οι ναυτικοί έχουν κάτι συμβάσεις...άσε να μην πω...Αυτό που σίγουρα θα αλλάξει είναι ότι οι σχετικά νέοι ναυτικοί που θα παίρνουν το δίπλωμα του πρώτου θα μπορούν υποθέτω  να διεκδικήσουν οποιαδήποτε θέση  ( δημοσίου ή ιδιωτικού  τομέα ) προϋποθέτει πτυχίο ΤΕΙ . Ας μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι η αρχική εξαγγελία του υπουργού -το λέω άλλη μια φορά για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε-ήταν η ισοτιμία με τα πτυχία ΑΕΙ!!Αυτό μάλιστα θα ήταν κάτι σημαντικό...Και απο ηθικής και απο πρακτικής πλευράς .

----------


## Nash

Oταν ομως λενε ισοτιμια με  ΤΕΙ αφου παρεις το διπλωμα του πρωτου, φαντασου ποσα χρονια θα εχουν περασει και πως ο καθενας θα εχει οργανωσει την ζωη του.
Ασε που , θα το επαναλαβω αμα δεν δωθει και πακοια ειδικοτητα  ειναι δωρον αδωρον.
Αυτο μου μοιαζει λιγο σαν την σουπα του Ναστρεντιν Χοτζα .
Δεν συμφερει να γινουν τα διπλωματα ισοτιμα εστω και με ΤΕΙ γιατι τοτε ολα τα παιδια θα φευγουν απο την δουλεια αυτη. 
Ξερεις τι ωραια ειναι οταν πας καπου που ζητουν αποφοιτους ανωτερησ σχολης , δινεις το πτυχιο της σχολης και σου λενε ... ωραια .. ισοτιμια ;;;
Πας στο Ι.Τ.Ε .. περνεις απο μια ευγενεστατη κυρια την πολυποθητη ισοτιμια που σου λεει πανω φαρδια πλατια ... χωρις ειδικοτητα...

ξαναπας στην υπηρεσια που υπεβαλλες τα πιστοποιητικα σου και ακους το 
δηθεν συμπονετικο... μα χρυσο μου δεν εχεις ειδικοτητα..
 Ακους εκει .. το χρυσο της... ειναι ανειδικευτος... εργατης .....της Θαλασσας..... .. ξαναβαζεις το κεφαλι κατω και πας στην πιατσα..... 
ξανα μανα .... φυλλαδιο  βαλιτσα και ωρα καλη στην πρυμη μου κι αερα στα πανια μου....
Κι εχεις 15 χρονια στη θαλασσα π.χ και το γραφειο σου λεει καλος εισαι καπτανΧ..Ή ΜαστροΨ.. αλλα εχουμε τα παιδια απο τα πολυτεχνεια απο το πανεπιστημιο .. εξαλλου εσυ δεν εισαι κοινωνικος .. δεν μας ερχεσαι απο δω να μας πεις κανενα νεο απο τα βαπορια....
Αντε και καλες θαλασσες.
Μην μασατε την καραμελα ...απλως φτυστε τους

----------


## Nash

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nash
> 
> Eτσι όπως πολυ "χαρακτηριστικα " το περιγραφεις είναι. Τα σωματεια  που είναι ;
> 
> 
> που είναι ως διευθυνση ή που ειναι ως παρουσία?  :?:


Mαλλον για αστειο το ειπες αυτο   :Smile:  

σε αυτη την συζητηση μονο την παρουσια τους θα μπορουσα να αναρωτηθω..αν και ηταν μια ρητορικη ερωτηση...
τα σωματεια ειναι .. στην διευθυνση τους

----------


## Morgan

μα και φυσικά σαν αστείο....
δεν είναι όμως τραγικόα να είναι μόνιμα απών από την καθημερινότητα των ναυτικών και να θυμούνται ακόμα και εμάς τους ναυτικο-καρκλαδες , την περίοδο εκλογών...?

----------


## Olive

Ξέρει κανείς παιδιά τι έγινε με αυτό το ρημαδονομοσχέδιο? θα ψηφίστηκε υποθέτω...Έγινε όμως καμμιά τροποποίηση? Υπάρχει κάπου στο ίντερνετ ώστε να μπορούμε να τα διαβάσουμε όλο? ( Οχι απλά περίληψη των άρθρων δηλαδή)  8)

----------


## Morgan

δεν έχω ιδέα!
το σάιτ του ΥΕΝ δεν λέει κάτι?
θα το δω...

----------


## Morgan

Τζίφος !

Μάλλον πρέπει να περιμένω να το βρούμε από αλλού!

----------


## lamainmusain

Στο site του ΥΕΝ ειχε το νομοσχεδιο με περιληψη.Στην σχολη το ΔΣ σε συνελευση μας ειπε οτι εχει ψηφιστει απο βουλη και βρισκεται στο υπουργειο τωρα(αυτα μας τα ειπαν 10\1).Με τις καταληψεις που εγιναν στις ΑΕΝ μας ειπαν στην ιδια συνελευση οτι δεν ιδρωσε ουτε αυτη.Καποιος μου ειπε οτι διαβασε στην ναυτεμεπορικη οτι δεν συμφωνουν ολοι οι εφοπλιστες με το νομοσχεδιο.Να δουμε τι θα γινει :?  :?

----------


## triad

Κατατέθηκε στη Βουλή το σχέδιο νόμου του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας για την αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης. 

Το σχέδιο νόμου προωθεί την αντιστοίχηση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης με την τριτοβάθμια, προβλέποντας μεταξύ άλλων ισοτιμία του διπλώματος Α’ τάξης του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού με το πτυχίο των ΤΕΙ (για όσους εισήχθησαν στις ΑΕΝ από το έτος 2005-6 και εφεξής) και δυνατότητα σύμπραξης των Ακαδημιών του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ) με τα Πανεπιστήμια για τη διοργάνωση μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών και έρευνας.

Παραλλήλως ρυθμίζονται σειρά θεμάτων γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος στο τομέα της Ναυτιλίας. Μεταξύ άλλων, προβλέπεται:

-Καταβολή οικονομικής ενίσχυσης σε ανέργους ναυτικούς από τον Οίκο Ναύτου, κατά την περίοδο των εορτών του Πάσχα και των Χριστουγέννων 

-Μη προσμέτρηση των επιδομάτων και των δώρων εορτών και αδείας στον υπολογισμό των συντάξεων των ναυτικών, ακόμα και αν αυτά ενσωματώνονται στο βασικό μισθό

-Εναρξη της καταβλητέας σύνταξης ασφαλισμένου ή συνταξιούχου ναυτικού από την πρώτη του μήνα μετά το θάνατό του, υπό την προϋπόθεση της υποβολής της αιτήσεως για συνταξιοδότηση, εντός ενός έτους από το χρόνο του θανάτου του

-Κατάργηση της υποχρέωσης κατάθεσης εγγυητικής επιστολής στο ΥΕΝ πριν από την έναρξη δρομολογίων στις θαλάσσιες ενδομεταφορές 

-Απλούστευση της διαδικασίας προσωρινής μεταβολής των δρομολογίων, με δυνατότητα μεταβίβασης του δικαιώματος υπογραφής των σχετικών αποφάσεων σε υφιστάμενα του υπουργού, όργανα. 

ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## Morgan

Όλο το ν/σ του ΥΕΝ για τη ναυτική εκπαίδευση

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE
Παρασκευή, 27 Ιανουαρίου 2006 18:52  Εκτυπώστε το   Στείλτε το με email   Φυλάξτε το 

ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΝΟΜΟΥ

«Αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και άλλες διατά-ξεις.»

ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟ
ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΕΣ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ 

¶ρθρο 1

Η παράγραφος του άρθρου 1 του ν. 2638/1998 ( Α΄ 204 ) αριθμείται ως παράγραφος 1 και στο τέλος αυτής προστίθενται παράγραφοι 2,3 και 4 ως ακολούθως: 

«2. Το δίπλωμα του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης καθίσταται ισότιμο με το πτυχίο των ΤΕΙ Η διάταξη ισχύει για τους εισακτέους στις ΑΕΝ κατά το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2005-2006 και εφε-ξής. 

3. Το χορηγούμενο από τις Α.Ε.Ν. πτυχίο Πλοιάρχου ή Μηχανικού Γ΄ τάξης αντίστοιχα, με-τά την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών, αποτελεί τυπικό προσόν εξέλιξης του κατόχου του μέχρι την απόκτηση του διπλώματος εμπορικού ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης, σύμφωνα με όσα προβλέπονται στη νομοθεσία που ισχύει κάθε φορά. 

4. Η διάρκεια σπουδών στις Α.Ε.Ν. είναι οκτώ εξάμηνα και περιλαμβάνει έξι εξάμηνα θεωρη-τικής διδασκαλίας και δύο εξάμηνα πρακτικής άσκησης επί πλοίου.».


¶ρθρο 2

1. Η παράγραφος του άρθρου 2 του ν. 2638/1998 αριθμείται ως παράγραφος 1 και στο τέ-λος αυτής προστίθεται περίπτωση ζ΄ ως ακολούθως: 

« ζ) Τη σύμπραξη από κοινού με τα Πανεπιστήμια, για την διοργάνωση Προγραμμάτων Μετα-πτυχιακών Σπουδών (Π.Μ.Σ.) και τη διεξαγωγή έρευνας σε τομείς ενδιαφέροντος της ελληνι-κής εμπορικής ναυτιλίας.».

2. Στο άρθρο 2 του ν. 2638/1998 προστίθεται παράγραφος 2 που έχει ως ακολούθως: 

«2. Με προεδρικό διάταγμα, που εκδίδεται μετά από πρόταση των Υπουργών Εθνικής Παι-δείας και Θρησκευμάτων και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των ενδι-αφερομένων Πανεπιστημίων, μπορεί να οργανώνονται και να λειτουργούν, να συγχωνεύο-νται, να μετονομάζονται ή να καταργούνται Π.Μ.Σ. σε γνωστικά αντικείμενα σχετικά με τις εκπαιδευτικές, ερευνητικές και λειτουργικές ανάγκες της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας. Τα Προ-γράμματα αυτά οργανώνονται από τα Πανεπιστήμια σε συνεργασία με τις Α.Ε.Ν. Την αρμο-διότητα χορήγησης μεταπτυχιακών τίτλων σπουδών έχουν τα Πανεπιστήμια.». 


¶ρθρο 3

Η παράγραφος 1 του άρθρου 3 του ν. 2638/1998, αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως: 

«1. Τα μέλη των Α.Ε.Ν. διακρίνονται σε τακτικά και έκτακτα ως εξής:

α) Τακτικά είναι τα μέλη του εκπαιδευτικού προσωπικού (Ε.Π), του διοικητικού προσωπικού (Δ.Π.), του ειδικού διδακτικού προσωπικού (Ε.ΔΙ.Π.), του ειδικού τεχνικού προσωπικού (Ε.Τ.Π.) και οι σπουδαστές.

β) Έκτακτα μέλη είναι το έκτακτο εκπαιδευτικό προσωπικό (Ε.Ε.Π.) και το διοικητικό προσωπικό με σχέση ιδιωτικού δικαίου ορισμένου χρόνου».

¶ρθρο 4

Στις διατάξεις του ν. 2638/1998 και γενικώς στη νομοθεσία περί Α.Ε.Ν., που αφορούν στην ανάδειξη, συγκρότηση, και λειτουργία των συλλογικών οργάνων και στη Διοίκηση των Α.Ε.Ν., όπου αναφέρεται ο όρος «Ε.Π.» στο εξής νοείται ως «Ε.Π.» και «Ε.ΔΙ.Π.» και όπου αναφέρεται ο όρος «Καθηγητής» νοείται ως «Καθηγητής ή Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής». 

¶ρθρο 5


1. Η παράγραφος 1 του άρθρου 11 του ν. 2638/1998 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:

«1. Το κύριο διδακτικό έργο των Α.Ε.Ν. ασκείται από το Ε.Π., το οποίο ανήκει σε μία από τις βαθμίδες: 

α) καθηγητή Α.Ε.Ν.

β) αναπληρωτή καθηγητή Α.Ε.Ν.

γ) επίκουρου καθηγητή Α.Ε.Ν. και

δ) καθηγητή εφαρμογών Α.Ε.Ν.»

2. Η παράγραφος 3 του άρθρου 11 του ν. 2638/1998 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:

«3. Τα προσόντα που απαιτούνται για την εκλογή σε θέση βαθμίδας Ε.Π. των Α.Ε.Ν. είναι τα ακόλουθα: 

Α. Καθηγητή:

(α) Ναυτικών μαθημάτων:

1) Πτυχίο Α.Ε.Ν. ή δίπλωμα ναυτικής σχολής τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.

2) Διδακτορικός τίτλος σε συναφές γνωστικό αντικείμενο με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται.

3) Δίπλωμα Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης.

4) Διετής πραγματική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία μετά την απόκτηση του διπλώματος Α΄ τάξης σε κα-θήκοντα πλοιάρχου σε φορτηγά πλοία άνω των χιλίων κόρων ολικής χωρητικότητας (κ.ο.χ.) ή επιβατηγά πλοία άνω των 500 κ.ο.χ. ή μηχανικού σε μηχανοστάσιο πλοίων κινούμενων με μη-χανές άνω των 2000 ίππων (BHP) ή ραδιοτηλεγραφητή με δίπλωμα Α΄ τάξης Εμπορικού Ναυ-τικού.

5) Πολύ καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας και της αγγλικής ναυτικής ορολογίας.

Συνεκτιμάται διδακτική εμπειρία σε σχολές τριτοβάθμιας ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και συγγραφι-κό έργο σχετικό με την ειδικότητα καθώς και η πιστοποιημένη γνώση χρήσης ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή.



(β) Γενικών και τεχνικών μαθημάτων:

1) Πτυχίο ή Δίπλωμα Α.Ε.Ι.

2) Διδακτορικός τίτλος σε συναφές γνωστικό αντικείμενο με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται.

3) Πολύ καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.

4) Επτά τουλάχιστον έτη επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας από τη λήψη του τίτλου σπουδών σχετικής με το αντικείμενο διδασκαλίας, ή αναλόγως με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται ισόχρονη εργασία σε αναγνωρισμένα ερευνητικά κέντρα ή συμμετοχή με αμοιβή σε οργανωμένα ερευνη-τικά προγράμματα ή συνδυασμός των ανωτέρω δραστηριοτήτων, αντίστοιχων σε κάθε περί-πτωση, με το επιστημονικό επίπεδο και το γνωστικό αντικείμενο της θέσης που προκηρύσσε-ται. Η ανωτέρω επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει μέχρι τρία έτη αυτοδύ-ναμη διδασκαλία, στην οποία συμπεριλαμβάνεται τεκμηριωμένη συμβολή στη διαμόρφωση δύο τουλάχιστον μαθημάτων. Η διδασκαλία αυτή πρέπει να έχει πραγματοποιηθεί στο γνωστι-κό αντικείμενο του τομέα, μετά την απόκτηση του διδακτορικού διπλώματος και σε Πανεπι-στήμια ή Τ.Ε.Ι. ή ομότιμα ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού. 

5) Πρωτότυπες δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά αναγνωρισμένου κύρους, από τις ο-ποίες ένας αριθμός πρέπει να είναι αυτοδύναμος, ή πρωτότυπες επιστημονικές μονογραφίες, πέρα από το διδακτορικό τίτλο. Ένα μέρος των δημοσιεύσεων αυτών, μπορεί κατά την κρίση του εκλεκτορικού σώματος, να αντικατασταθεί με διεθνές δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας ή καινοτομί-ες που έχουν εφαρμοστεί στην παραγωγή. 

Το συνολικό ερευνητικό έργο του υποψηφίου πρέπει να έχει αναγνωρισθεί διεθνώς για τη συμ-βολή του στην πρόοδο της επιστήμης ή το εφαρμοσμένο έργο του, πρέπει να έχει αναγνωρισθεί και χρησιμοποιηθεί στην παραγωγή. 



Β. Αναπληρωτή καθηγητή:



(α) Ναυτικών μαθημάτων

1) Πτυχίο ή Δίπλωμα ναυτικής σχολής τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.

2) Διδακτορικός τίτλος σε συναφές γνωστικό αντικείμενο με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται.

3) Δίπλωμα εμπορικού ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης.

4) Ενός έτους πραγματική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία μετά την απόκτηση του διπλώματος Α΄ τάξης σε καθήκοντα Πλοιάρχου σε φορτηγά πλοία άνω των 1.000 κ.ο.χ. ή επιβατηγά πλοία άνω των 500 κ.ο.χ ή Μηχανικού σε μηχανοστάσιο πλοίων κινουμένων με μηχανές άνω των 2000 BHP ή ρα-διοτηλεγραφητή με δίπλωμα Α΄ τάξης Εμπορικού Ναυτικού.

5) Πολύ καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας και της αγγλικής ναυτικής ορολογίας.

Συνεκτιμάται συγγραφικό έργο σχετικό με την ειδικότητα καθώς και η πιστοποιημένη γνώση χρήσης ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή.

(β) Γενικών και τεχνικών μαθημάτων

1) Πτυχίο ή Δίπλωμα Α.Ε.Ι.

2) Διδακτορικός τίτλος σε συναφές γνωστικό αντικείμενο με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται.

3) Πέντε τουλάχιστον έτη επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας σχετικής με το αντικείμενο διδα-σκαλίας, ή αναλόγως με τη φύση της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται, ισόχρονη εργασία σε αναγνω-ρισμένα ερευνητικά κέντρα ή συμμετοχή με αμοιβή σε οργανωμένα ερευνητικά προγράμματα ή συνδυασμός των ανωτέρω δραστηριοτήτων, αντίστοιχων σε κάθε περίπτωση, με το επιστημο-νικό επίπεδο και το γνωστικό αντικείμενο της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται. Η ανωτέρω επιστη-μονική δραστηριότητα μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει μέχρι τέσσερα έτη αυτοδύναμη διδασκαλία με-τά την απόκτηση του διδακτορικού τίτλου στο αντικείμενο διδασκαλίας, σε Πανεπιστήμια ή Τ.Ε.Ι. ή ομότιμα ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού.

4) Πολύ καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.

5) Πρωτότυπες δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά αναγνωρισμένου κύρους, από τις ο-ποίες ένας αριθμός πρέπει να είναι αυτοδύναμος, ή πρωτότυπη επιστημονική μονογραφία, πέρα από το διδακτορικό τίτλο. Ένα μέρος των δημοσιεύσεων αυτών μπορεί, κατά την κρίση του ε-κλεκτορικού σώματος, να αντικατασταθεί με διεθνές δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας ή καινοτομίες που έχουν εφαρμοσθεί στην παραγωγή.

Το συνολικό ερευνητικό και εφαρμοσμένο έργο του υποψηφίου πρέπει να έχει συμβάλει στην πρόοδο της επιστήμης και της τεχνολογίας ή να αναγνωρίζεται από άλλους ερευνητές.

Γ. Επίκουρου καθηγητή: 

(α) Ναυτικών μαθημάτων 

1)Πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα ναυτικής σχολής τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.

2) Αναγνωρισμένος μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος σχετικός με το αντικείμενο της θέσης που προκη-ρύσσεται.

3) Δίπλωμα εμπορικού ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης.

4) Πραγματική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία τουλάχιστον ενός έτους, μετά την απόκτηση του διπλώμα-τος Α΄ τάξης σε καθήκοντα πλοιάρχου ή μηχανικού ή ραδιοτηλεγραφητή με δίπλωμα Α΄ Τάξης Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. 

5) Πολύ καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας και της αγγλικής ναυτικής ορολογίας.

6) Συνεκτιμάται η πιστοποιημένη γνώση χρήσης ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή.
(β) Γενικών και τεχνικών μαθημάτων

1) Πτυχίο Α.Ε.Ι. ή ομότιμου ιδρύματος του εξωτερικού.

2) Αναγνωρισμένος διδακτορικός τίτλος σε συναφές γνωστικό αντικείμενο με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται.

3) Πολύ καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.

4) Τέσσερα έτη τουλάχιστον επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας σχετικής με το αντικείμενο διδα-σκαλίας, ή αναλόγως με τη φύση της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται, ισόχρονη εργασία σε αναγνω-ρισμένα ερευνητικά κέντρα ή συμμετοχή με αμοιβή σε οργανωμένα ερευνητικά προγράμματα ή συνδυασμός των ανωτέρω δραστηριοτήτων, αντίστοιχων, σε κάθε περίπτωση, με το επιστη-μονικό επίπεδο και το γνωστικό αντικείμενο της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται. Η ανωτέρω επαγ-γελματική δραστηριότητα μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει μέχρι τρία έτη αυτοδύναμη διδασκαλία στο γνωστικό αντικείμενο της σχολής σε Πανεπιστήμια ή Τ.Ε.Ι. ή ομότιμα ιδρύματα του εξωτερι-κού. 

5) Συναφή προς το αντικείμενο της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται επιστημονική δραστηριότητα σχεδιασμού και εκτέλεσης ερευνητικών έργων, η οποία αποδεικνύεται από τρεις τουλάχιστον πρωτότυπες δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά αναγνωρισμένου κύρους. 

Δ. Καθηγητή εφαρμογών:

(α) Ναυτικών μαθημάτων 

1) Πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα ναυτικής σχολής τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.

2) Αναγνωρισμένος τίτλος μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών σε συναφές γνωστικό αντικείμενο με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται.

3) Δίπλωμα εμπορικού ναυτικού Α΄ ή Β΄ τάξης. 

4) Πραγματική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία τουλάχιστον ενός έτους μετά την απόκτηση του Διπλώμα-τος Β΄ τάξης.

5) Καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας και της αγγλικής ναυτικής ορολογίας.

(β) Γενικών και τεχνικών μαθημάτων

1) Πτυχίο Α.Ε.Ι. ή Τ.Ε.Ι. ή ομότιμου ιδρύματος του εξωτερικού.

2) Αναγνωρισμένος τίτλος μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών σε συναφές γνωστικό αντικείμενο με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται.

3) Καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.

4) Πέντε έτη τουλάχιστον επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας σχετικής με το αντικείμενο διδα-σκαλίας, ή αναλόγως με τη φύση της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται, ισόχρονη εργασία σε αναγνω-ρισμένα ερευνητικά κέντρα ή συμμετοχή με αμοιβή σε οργανωμένα ερευνητικά προγράμματα ή συνδυασμός των ανωτέρω δραστηριοτήτων, αντίστοιχων, σε κάθε περίπτωση, με το επιστημο-νικό επίπεδο και το γνωστικό αντικείμενο της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται. Η ανωτέρω επαγγελ-ματική δραστηριότητα μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει μέχρι τρία έτη αυτοδύναμη διδασκαλία στο γνωστικό αντικείμενο της σχολής σε Πανεπιστήμια ή Τ.Ε.Ι. ή ομότιμα ιδρύματα του εξωτερι-κού. 

5) Συναφή προς το αντικείμενο της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται επιστημονική δραστηριότητα σχεδιασμού και εκτέλεσης ερευνητικών έργων, η οποία αποδεικνύεται από τρεις τουλάχιστον πρωτότυπες δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά αναγνωρισμένου κύρους.».

¶ρθρο 6

1. Η παράγραφος 1 του άρθρου 12 του ν. 2638/1998 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:

« 1. Το Υπουργείο ύστερα από εισήγηση του Συμβουλίου της οικείας Α.Ε.Ν. προβαίνει στην προκήρυξη κενών θέσεων Ε.Π. 

Η πλήρωση κενής θέσης μέλους Ε.Π. και Ε.ΔΙ.Π. γίνεται με προκήρυξη από το Υπουργείο της αντίστοιχης κενής οργανικής θέσης στο πλαίσιο του ετήσιου προγραμματισμού.».

2. Η παράγραφος 3 του άρθρου 12 του ν. 2638/1998 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως: 

«3. Μέλη του Ε.Π. δεν μπορούν να υποβάλλουν υποψηφιότητα για κατάληψη θέσης Ε.Π. είτε ανώτερης βαθμίδας στην ίδια Σχολή, είτε της ίδιας ή ανώτερης βαθμίδας σε άλλη Σχολή, αν δεν περάσουν τρία έτη από το διορισμό τους στη Σχολή στην οποία υπηρετούν.».

3. Η περίπτωση α΄ της παραγράφου 4 του άρθρου 12 του ν. 2638/1998 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως: 

«4. α) Είναι δυνατή η μετάκληση σε κενές θέσεις Ε.Π.και Ε.ΔΙ.Π., με εξαίρεση τις κενές θέ-σεις των Α.Ε.Ν. Ασπροπύργου και Μακεδονίας, στις βαθμίδες καθηγητή ή αναπληρωτή κα-θηγητή, αν υπάρχει κενή οργανική θέση και αυτός που μετακαλείται:

αα) έχει όλα τα προσόντα που απαιτούνται για πρόσληψη σε θέση καθηγητή ή αναπληρωτή 

καθηγητή, 

ββ) κατέχει θέση καθηγητή ή αναπληρωτή καθηγητή σε άλλη Α.Ε.Ν. και

γγ) έχει συμπληρώσει πέντε έτη στη θέση την οποία κατέχει.».

¶ρθρο 7

1. Η παράγραφος 1 του άρθρου 13 του ν. 2638/1998, αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:

«1. α) Οι καθηγητές και οι αναπληρωτές καθηγητές εκλέγονται ως μόνιμοι. Οι επίκουροι, οι καθηγητές εφαρμογών και τα μέλη Ε.ΔΙ.Π. εκλέγονται με τριετή θητεία. Τυχόν προηγούμενη μονιμοποίηση σε άλλη βαθμίδα ή σε άλλη Α.Ε.Ν. δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη. 

β) Οι επίκουροι καθηγητές και οι καθηγητές εφαρμογών και τα μέλη Ε.ΔΙ.Π. μετά τη συμπλή-ρωση τριών ετών παραμονής στην βαθμίδα έχουν το δικαίωμα να ζητήσουν με αίτηση την μο-νιμοποίησή τους στην θέση της βαθμίδας που κατέχουν. Η αίτηση υποβάλλεται υποχρεωτικά μέσα σε προθεσμία δύο μηνών από την συμπλήρωση της τριετίας. Η κρίση για μονιμοποίηση γίνεται από εκλεκτορικά σώματα που συγκροτούνται όπως ορίζεται στο άρθρο 12. Αν η κρί-ση είναι θετική, ο αιτών μονιμοποιείται στην βαθμίδα που κατέχει. Αν η κρίση είναι αρνητική ή δεν υποβληθεί η σχετική αίτηση, λήγει αυτοδικαίως η θητεία του κρινόμενου. Η κρίση για μονιμοποίηση βασίζεται κυρίως στο συνολικό διδακτικό, ερευνητικό και γενικώς στο κάθε μορφής έργο του αιτούντα. 

γ) Οι αναπληρωτές καθηγητές και οι μόνιμοι επίκουροι καθηγητές που έχουν διανύσει τριετή προϋπηρεσία στη βαθμίδα που υπηρετούν, έχουν το δικαίωμα να ζητήσουν μέχρι δύο φορές, που απέχουν μεταξύ τους τουλάχιστον τρία έτη, την εξέλιξή τους στην βαθμίδα του καθηγητή ή του αναπληρωτή καθηγητή αντίστοιχα και με το ίδιο γνωστικό αντικείμενο. Η εξέλιξη στη βαθμίδα του καθηγητή ή του αναπληρωτή καθηγητή γίνεται με προκήρυξη.

δ) Αν μέλος Ε.Π. των Α.Ε.Ν. είναι υποψήφιο με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, για κατάληψη θέσης βαθμίδας ανώτερης από αυτήν που κατέχει, τότε κατά τη διαδικασία της κρίσης συνεκτιμάται η προσφορά του σε αυτή ή σε προηγούμενες βαθμίδες. 

ε) Η μονιμοποίηση γίνεται με απόφαση του Υπουργού. 

στ) Ο Υπουργός μπορεί, με αιτιολογημένη απόφασή του να αναπέμψει μία μόνο φορά την πρό-

2. Στο άρθρο 13 του ν. 2638/1998 προστίθεται παράγραφος 4 που έχει ως ακολούθως:

«4. Για το διδακτικό – εκπαιδευτικό έργο του Ε.Π. και Ε.ΔΙ.Π. των Α.Ε.Ν. και τις συνθήκες παροχής του, εκφέρουν γνώμη στο τέλος κάθε ακαδημαϊκού έτους και οι σπουδαστές των Α.Ε.Ν.».

¶ρθρο 8

Ειδικό Διδακτικό Προσωπικό (Ε.ΔΙ.Π.)

1. Τα μέλη του Ε.ΔΙ.Π. προσφέρουν εκπαιδευτικό έργο το οποίο συνίσταται στη διδασκα-λία ξένων γλωσσών και φυσικής αγωγής στους σπουδαστές των Α.Ε.Ν. 

2. Τα μέλη του Ε.ΔΙ.Π. ανάλογα με το εκπαιδευτικό τους έργο, πρέπει να συνδυάζουν κατάλληλη θεωρητική κατάρτιση και επαγγελματική εμπειρία και να έχουν διαρκή ενημέρωση επί των θεμάτων που αφορούν τον τομέα τους στην έκταση που αυτό επιβάλλεται από τα διδα-κτικά τους καθήκοντα. 

3. Τα προσόντα που απαιτούνται για την κάλυψη της θέσης Ε.ΔΙ.Π. που προκηρύσσεται είναι:

α) Πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα ΑΕΙ αγγλικής φιλολογίας ή φυσικής αγωγής, κατά περίπτωση. 

β) Αναγνωρισμένος μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος συναφούς με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται αντικειμέ-νου ειδικότητας.

γ) Πενταετής επαγγελματική ή εκπαιδευτική προϋπηρεσία στην ειδικότητα μετά τη λήψη του πτυχίου.

4. Η επιστημονική δραστηριότητα και το συγγραφικό έργο συνεκτιμώνται. Ειδικά για τους πτυχιούχους Α.Ε.Ι. αγγλικής φιλολογίας συνεκτιμάται και η καλή γνώση μίας επί πλέον εκ των γλωσσών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, ενώ για τους κατόχους πτυχίου ή διπλώματος φυσικής α-γωγής συνεκτιμάται η καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Εμπο-ρικής Ναυτιλίας καθορίζεται ο τρόπος με τον οποίο διαπιστώνεται η γνώση της γλώσσας.

5. Τα μέλη του Ε.ΔΙ.Π. διορίζονται με τριετή θητεία.

¶ρθρο 9

1. Οι παράγραφοι 1, 2, 3, 4 και 5 του άρθρου 14 του ν. 2638/1998, όπως αυτό τροποποιή-θηκε με το άρθρο 16 του ν. 3153/2003 (Α΄153) και ισχύει, αντικαθίστανται ως ακολούθως : 

«1. Για την κάλυψη παροδικών εκπαιδευτικών αναγκών των ΑΕΝ, μπορεί να ανατίθεται, ύ-στερα από προκήρυξη, διδακτικό έργο ενός ή δύο διδακτικών εξαμήνων σε Ε.Ε.Π. με σύμβα-ση εργασίας ιδιωτικού δικαίου ορισμένου χρόνου και με ωριαία αντιμισθία. 

Το Ε.Ε.Π., διακρίνεται: σε επιστημονικούς συνεργάτες, εργαστηριακούς συνεργάτες και ειδι-κούς εκπαιδευτικούς συνεργάτες. 

2. α) Στους επιστημονικούς συνεργάτες ανατίθενται εκπαιδευτικά καθήκοντα θεωρητικής κα-τάρτισης. Στα καθήκοντα αυτά μπορεί να περιλαμβάνονται η διδασκαλία μαθημάτων υποδομής και εξειδίκευσης, η εποπτεία αντίστοιχων εργαστηρίων, καθώς και η επίβλεψη σχετικών πτυχι-ακών εργασιών.

β) Στους εργαστηριακούς συνεργάτες ανατίθεται εκπαιδευτικό έργο που απαιτεί κυρίως ε-μπειρία εφαρμογών, όπως διεξαγωγή φροντιστηριακών και εργαστηριακών ασκήσεων. 

γ) Στους ειδικούς εκπαιδευτικούς συνεργάτες ανατίθεται η διδασκαλία ξένων γλωσσών ή φυσικής αγωγής. 

3. Για την προκήρυξη και πρόσληψη του Ε.Ε.Π. αποφασίζει το Συμβούλιο της Α.Ε.Ν., ύστερα από πρόταση του Εκπαιδευτικού Συμβουλίου της Σχολής. 



4. Τα ελάχιστα προσόντα του προσωπικού του άρθρου αυτού είναι τα ακόλουθα: 



Α. Επιστημονικοί συνεργάτες : 



(α) Ναυτικών μαθημάτων



1) Δίπλωμα ναυτικής Σχολής τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.

2) Αναγνωρισμένο διδακτορικό δίπλωμα συναφούς με την θέση που προκηρύσσεται αντικειμέ-νου ειδικότητας.

3) Δίπλωμα Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης.

4) Πραγματική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία ενός έτους μετά την απόκτηση του διπλώματος Α΄ τάξης σε καθήκοντα πλοιάρχου ή μηχανικού ή ραδιοτηλεγραφητή με δίπλωμα Α΄ τάξης Εμπορικού Ναυ-τικού. 

5 ) Πολύ καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.

Συνεκτιμάται συγγραφική δραστηριότητα και προϋπηρεσία στην ναυτική εκπαίδευση.



(β) Γενικών και τεχνικών μαθημάτων 



1) Πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα ΑΕΙ.

2) Αναγνωρισμένος διδακτορικός τίτλος συναφούς με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται αντικειμέ-νου ειδικότητας.

3) Αναλόγως με την φύση του γνωστικού αντικειμένου για το οποίο προσλαμβάνεται ο εκπαι-δευτικός, τέσσερα έτη επαγγελματικής ή επιστημονικής δραστηριότητας από τη λήψη του βα-σικού τίτλου σπουδών και σε συναφή ειδικότητα με την θέση που προκηρύσσεται.

4) Πολύ καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας. 

Συνεκτιμάται συγγραφική δραστηριότητα, καθώς και προϋπηρεσία στη ναυτική εκπαίδευση.





Β. Εργαστηριακοί συνεργάτες: 



(α) Ναυτικών μαθημάτων 



1) Δίπλωμα εμπορικού ναυτικού τουλάχιστον Β΄ τάξης.

2) Μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος σπουδών σε συναφές γνωστικό αντικείμενο με τη θέση που προκη-ρύσσεται. 

3) Πραγματική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία, τουλάχιστον ενός έτους, μετά την απόκτηση του διπλώμα-τος Β΄ τάξης. 

4) Πολύ καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας. 

Συνεκτιμάται συγγραφική δραστηριότητα καθώς και εκπαιδευτική προϋπηρεσία στη ναυτική εκπαίδευση.



(β) Γενικών και τεχνικών μαθημάτων 



1) Πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης στην ειδικότητα της θέσης που προκηρύσσε-ται. 

2) Μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος σπουδών σε συναφές αντικείμενο με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται. 

3) Τριετής επαγγελματική εμπειρία στο γνωστικό αντικείμενο της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται. 

Συνεκτιμάται συγγραφική δραστηριότητα.



Γ. Ειδικοί εκπαιδευτικοί συνεργάτες :



1) Πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα Α.Ε.Ι. αντίστοιχης ειδικότητας.

2) Πενταετής επαγγελματική ή εκπαιδευτική εμπειρία στην ειδικότητα, μετά την απόκτηση του πτυχίου. 

Συνεκτιμώνται οι αναγνωρισμένοι μεταπτυχιακοί τίτλοι σπουδών, συναφών με το αντικείμενο της θέσης που προκηρύσσεται, η επιστημονική δραστηριότητα, καθώς και το συγγραφικό έργο.



5. Αν οι υποψήφιοι δεν διαθέτουν τα προσόντα που περιγράφονται στην προηγούμενη παρά-γραφο, επιτρέπεται η ανάθεση διδακτικού έργου με ωριαία αντιμισθία, σε υποψηφίους μειωμέ-νων προσόντων που κατέχουν τουλάχιστον τον αντίστοιχο βασικό τίτλο σπουδών και διετή ε-παγγελματική ή επιστημονική δραστηριότητα από τη λήψη του βασικού τίτλου σπουδών και σε συναφή θέση, προκειμένου περί επιστημονικών και εργαστηριακών συνεργατών γενικών και τεχνικών μαθημάτων.

Οι επιστημονικοί και εργαστηριακοί συνεργάτες ναυτικών μαθημάτων, πρέπει να διαθέτουν μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο σπουδών σε συναφές με τη ναυτιλία ή την ναυτική εκπαίδευση αντικεί-μενο, ή κατ΄ ελάχιστον Δίπλωμα Α.Ε.Ν. ή ομότιμης ναυτικής σχολής της ημεδαπής ή της αλ-λοδαπής, Δίπλωμα Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης και πραγματική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία ενός έτους μετά την απόκτηση του διπλώματος Α΄ τάξης σε καθήκοντα πλοιάρχου ή μηχανικού ή ραδιοτηλεγραφητή με δίπλωμα Α΄ τάξης Εμπορικού Ναυτικού.».





2. Στο άρθρο 14 του ν. 2638/1998 προστίθενται παράγραφοι 10 και 11 που έχουν ως ακολούθως:





« 10. Σε κάθε περίπτωση συνεκτιμάται η καλή γνώση και μιας ακόμη εκ των γλωσσών της Ευ-ρωπαϊκής Ένωσης καθώς και της αγγλικής τεχνικής ή ναυτικής ορολογίας. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας καθορίζεται ο τρόπος με τον οποίο διαπιστώνεται η γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας καθώς και της αγγλικής τεχνικής ή ναυτικής ορολογίας.

11. Στο Ε.Ε.Π. δύναται να ανατίθεται από το Συμβούλιο της Σχολής έργο μελών Ε.Π., όπως αυτό περιγράφεται στην περίπτωση α’ της παραγράφου 1 του υπό στοιχείο Γ του άρθρου 15».







¶ρθρο 10



Οι παράγραφοι 1 και 2 του υπό στοιχείο Γ΄ του άρθρου 15 του ν. 2638/1998, αντικαθί-στανται ως ακολούθως:

«1. Τα μέλη Ε.Π. των Α.Ε.Ν. παρέχουν διδακτικό, ερευνητικό-επιστημονικό και διοικητικό έργο.

α) Το διδακτικό έργο περιλαμβάνει κυρίως:

-Διδασκαλία προπτυχιακών και μεταπτυχιακών μαθημάτων.

-Οργάνωση, επίβλεψη και λειτουργία εργαστηρίων, εργαστηριακών ασκήσεων και εργασιών.

-Συμμετοχή σε φροντιστηριακά μαθήματα και σεμινάρια.

-Συνεργασία με προπτυχιακούς σπουδαστές.

-Διεξαγωγή εξετάσεων και αξιολόγηση σπουδαστών, καθώς και εποπτικά καθήκοντα στην 

εξεταστική διαδικασία.

β) Το ερευνητικό έργο περιλαμβάνει κυρίως:

- Έρευνα.

-Καθοδήγηση διπλωματικών εργασιών και μεταπτυχιακών διπλωμάτων ειδίκευσης.

-Συγγραφή εκπαιδευτικών βοηθημάτων.

-Συμμετοχή σε συνέδρια και ερευνητικά σεμινάρια.

γ) Το διοικητικό έργο περιλαμβάνει κυρίως:

-Συμμετοχή στα όργανα διοίκησης της Σχολής.

-Συμμετοχή σε επιτροπές και συμβούλια της Σχολής.

-Κατοχή θέσης Διευθυντή Σχολής.

-Συμμετοχή σε εκλεκτορικά σώματα.

2. Οι ώρες εβδομαδιαίας διδακτικής απασχόλησης των μελών Ε.Π. και Ε.ΔΙ.Π. ορίζονται ως ακολούθως:

α) Μέλη Ε.Π. 

αα) καθηγητή Α.Ε.Ν. : δεκατέσσερις ώρες 

ββ) αναπληρωτή καθηγητή Α.Ε.Ν. : δεκαέξι ώρες 

γγ) επίκουρου καθηγητή Α.Ε.Ν. : δεκαοκτώ ώρες

δδ) καθηγητή εφαρμογών Α.Ε.Ν. : είκοσι ώρες

β) Μέλη Ε.ΔΙ.Π. : είκοσι ώρες.».







¶ρθρο 11

Αποδοχές Μελών Εκπαιδευτικού Προσωπικού και Ειδικού Διδακτικού Προσωπικού.





1. Ο βασικός μηνιαίος μισθός των μελών του Εκπαιδευτικού Προσωπικού και του Ειδικού Διδακτικού Προσωπικού των Ακαδημιών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (Α.Ε.Ν.) καθορίζεται με βάση το βασικό μηνιαίο μισθό του Καθηγητή Εφαρμογών, ο οποίος πολλαπλασιάζεται με τους πα-ρακάτω συντελεστές και στρογγυλοποιείται στην πλησιέστερη μονάδα ευρώ: 

i) Καθηγητής 1,50

ii) Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής 1,30

iii) Επίκουρος Καθηγητής 1,15

iv) Καθηγητής Εφαρμογών 1,00

v) Μέλος Ειδικού Διδακτικού Προσωπικού 0,90

Ο βασικός μηνιαίος μισθός του Καθηγητή Εφαρμογών ορίζεται σε εννιακόσια σαράντα ένα (941) ευρώ.



2. Πέρα από το βασικό μισθό της προηγούμενης παραγράφου παρέχονται κατά μήνα τα ε-ξής επιδόματα, παροχές και αποζημιώσεις:



α. Χρόνου υπηρεσίας, με ανάλογη εφαρμογή της παραγράφου 2.α. του άρθρου 36 του ν.3205/2003 (ΦΕΚ 297 Α΄). Ως υπηρεσία για τη χορήγηση του επιδόματος αυτού υπολογίζε-ται:

i) Η επαγγελματική προϋπηρεσία που απαιτείται ως προσόν διορισμού για κάθε θέση.

ii) Η πραγματική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία ή η υπηρεσία που έχει διανυθεί στο Δημόσιο με σχέση εργασίας δημοσίου ή ιδιωτικού δικαίου αορίστου ή ορισμένου χρόνου και δεν συμπίπτει με την προϋπηρεσία του προηγούμενου εδαφίου.



β. Διδακτικής προετοιμασίας και εξωδιδακτικής απασχόλησης εντός των Α.Ε.Ν., οριζόμε-νο, ως ακολούθως:



i) Καθηγητής 558€

ii) Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής 499€

iii) Επίκουρος Καθηγητής 382€

iv) Καθηγητής Εφαρμογών 264€

v) Μέλος Ειδικού Διδακτικού Προσωπικού 117€ 

Το ανωτέρω επίδομα, καταβάλλεται στους δικαιούχους και κατά τη διάρκεια της εκπαι-δευτικής τους άδειας.



γ. Πάγια αποζημίωση για δημιουργία και ενημέρωση βιβλιοθήκης και για συμμετοχή σε συνέδρια, οριζόμενη ως ακολούθως:



i) Καθηγητής 323€

ii) Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής 264€

iii) Επίκουρος Καθηγητής 176€

iv) Καθηγητής Εφαρμογών 147€

v) Μέλος Ειδικού Διδακτικού Προσωπικού 88€ 



δ. Ειδικό επίδομα ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και μεταπτυχιακής έρευνας, για μέλη που έχουν τακτικές θέσεις.



αα. Για τους κατέχοντες μεταπτυχιακούς τίτλους σπουδών:

i) Καθηγητής 364€

ii) Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής 322€

iii) Επίκουρος Καθηγητής 267€

iv) Καθηγητής Εφαρμογών 178€



ββ. Για τους μη κατέχοντες μεταπτυχιακούς τίτλους σπουδών:

i) Καθηγητής 210€

ii) Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής 210€

iii) Επίκουρος Καθηγητής 170€

iv) Καθηγητής Εφαρμογών 125€



ε. Οικογενειακή παροχή, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 11 του ν.3205/2003.



στ. Έξοδα παράστασης στους Διευθυντές Σχολών και Αναπληρωτές Δ/ντών Σχολών οριζό-μενα, κατά μήνα, ως ακολούθως:

i) Διευθυντές Σχολών 176€

ii) Αναπληρωτές Δ/ντών Σχολών εφόσον στη Σχολή 85€

λειτουργούν τουλάχιστον πέντε τμήματα.



ζ. Εορτών και αδείας, χορηγούμενα σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 31 του ν. 3205/2003. 



3. Τα ποσά των περιπτώσεων i των στοιχείων β΄, γ΄ και δ΄ της προηγούμενης παραγράφου προσαυξάνονται κατά ογδόντα οκτώ (88) ΕΥΡΩ με τη συμπλήρωση είκοσι πέντε ετών υπηρε-σίας.



4. Στα μέλη Ε.ΔΙ.Π. χορηγείται επίσης, επίδομα μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών με ανάλογη ε-φαρμογή των διατάξεων της παραγράφου Α.1 του άρθρου 8 του ν.3205/2003.



5. Πέραν των παροχών και αποζημιώσεων του άρθρου αυτού δε δικαιολογείται, από την έναρξη της ισχύος του παρόντος και εφεξής, η χορήγηση άλλων μισθολογικών παροχών, με οποιαδήποτε ονομασία και από οποιαδήποτε πηγή για τα μέλη Ε.Π.και Ειδικού Διδακτικού Προσωπικού των Α.Ε.Ν.



6. Οι αποδοχές και τα επιδόματα περικόπτονται κατά τις ημέρες της συλλογικής η ατομι-κής αποχής από τα καθήκοντά τους (διδακτικά ή εξεταστικά).



7. Τα επιδόματα των στοιχείων β΄, γ΄ και δ΄, της παραγράφου 2 του παρόντος άρθρου κα-ταβάλλονται με την απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση ότι οι δικαιούχοι προβαίνουν στις ενέργειες και ασκούν τις δραστηριότητες που προβλέπονται για τη χορήγησή τους.



8. Στα μέλη του Ε.Π. των Α.Ε.Ν., που ασκούν και άλλη επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα ε-κτός Α.Ε.Ν., σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στην παράγραφο Δ3 του άρθρου 15 του ν. 2638/1998, καταβάλλεται το 1/3 του συνόλου των μηνιαίων αποδοχών ή επιδομάτων, που προβλέπεται από τις διατάξεις του παρόντος άρθρου. Η οικογενειακή παροχή καταβάλλεται στο ακέραιο.



9. Θέματα που τυχόν ανακύπτουν από την εφαρμογή του παρόντος άρθρου ρυθμίζονται με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών.



10. Σε περίπτωση που από τις ρυθμίσεις των διατάξεων του άρθρου αυτού προκύπτουν συνο-λικές μηνιαίες αποδοχές μικρότερες από αυτές που λαμβάνουν οι δικαιούχοι πριν από την έ-ναρξη ισχύος του παρόντος άρθρου, η τυχόν διαφορά διατηρείται ως προσωπική μέχρι την κά-λυψή της από οποιαδήποτε αύξηση των νέων αποδοχών. Για τον υπολογισμό της τυχόν προσω-πικής διαφοράς δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη τα ποσά της οικογενειακής παροχής.



11. Από την έναρξη ισχύος του παρόντος άρθρου, οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 52 του ν.3205/2003 παύουν να ισχύουν, με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων της παραγράφου 1 του άρ-θρου 15 του παρόντος.





¶ρθρο 12



1. Η περίπτωση β’ της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 18 του ν. 2638/1998 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:

«β) Στο πλαίσιο του έργου τους, τα μέλη του Ε.Τ.Π. είναι υπεύθυνα για τη φύλαξη και συντή-ρηση του εργαστηριακού εξοπλισμού και την εξασφάλιση βοηθημάτων για την εκτέλεση των εργαστηριακών, φροντιστηριακών και πρακτικών ασκήσεων, σε συνεργασία με τους καθηγητές εφαρμογών και το λοιπό αρμόδιο Ε.Π., προετοιμάζουν τους χώρους άσκησης των σπουδα-στών και βοηθούν, κατά περίπτωση, τα μέλη του Ε.Π. κατά τη διάρκεια διεξαγωγής των α-σκήσεων κατά την κρίση του διδάσκοντα. Αναλαμβάνουν ακόμη την εξάσκηση σπουδαστών σε εργαστήρια πρακτικών εφαρμογών, για την οποία δεν προβλέπεται θεωρητική διδασκαλία. Για τη συμπλήρωση του υποχρεωτικού τους ωραρίου, προσφέρουν τις υπηρεσίες τους και εξυπηρε-τούν ανάγκες της Α.Ε.Ν.αναλόγως με την ιδιότητα και την ειδικότητά τους.»

2. Η παράγραφος 2 του άρθρου 18 του ν. 2638/1998 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:

«2. Ως προσόντα διορισμού μελών του Ε.Τ.Π. ορίζονται:

α) Πτυχίο τεχνολογικού εκπαιδευτικού ιδρύματος (Τ.Ε.Ι.) ή ισότιμο πτυχίο αλλοδαπής ή απο-λυτήριο τεχνολογικού επαγγελματικού λυκείου ή ενιαίου πολυκλαδικού λυκείου ή παλιού τύ-που μέσης τεχνικής ή επαγγελματικής σχολής ή πτυχίο εμπορικού ναυτικού ειδικότητας ανάλο-γης με τη θέση που προκηρύσσεται.

β) Καλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.

γ) Τετραετής εργαστηριακή ή επαγγελματική πείρα ανάλογης ειδικότητας με τη θέση που προ-κηρύσσεται.».

3. Η παράγραφος 7 του άρθρου 18 του ν.2638/1998 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:

«7.α. Για τη βαθμολογική κατάσταση των μελών του Ε.Τ.Π. εφαρμόζονται αναλόγως οι δια-τάξεις που ισχύουν κάθε φορά για την Τεχνολογική Εκπαίδευση (Τ.Ε.) και τη Δευτεροβάθμια Τεχνική και Επαγγελματική Εκπαίδευση, κατά κατηγορία.

β. Οι αποδοχές των μελών Ε.Τ.Π. καθορίζονται με βάση τις διατάξεις του Α΄ Μέρους του ν.3205/2003.

γ. Στα μέλη του Ειδικού Τεχνικού Προσωπικού (Ε.Τ.Π.) των Α.Ε.Ν. καταβάλλεται μηνιαίο επίδομα, για την ενημέρωσή του σε θέματα ναυτικών τεχνολογικών εφαρμογών, ύψους ογδό-ντα οκτώ (88) ΕΥΡΩ.

δ. Όσοι εκ των υπηρετούντων μελών Ε.Τ.Π. των Α.Ε.Ν. λαμβάνουν, μετά τη δημοσίευση του παρόντος, συνολικές μηνιαίες αποδοχές μικρότερες από αυτές που τους καταβάλλονται μέ-χρι την ημερομηνία αυτή, διατηρούν ως προσωπική την τυχόν προκύπτουσα διαφορά, μέχρι την κάλυψή της από οποιαδήποτε αύξηση των αποδοχών τους. Για τον υπολογισμό της τυχόν προ-σωπικής διαφοράς δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη τα ποσά της οικογενειακής παροχής.».

4. Στο άρθρο 18 του ν. 2638/1998 προστίθεται παράγραφος 8 ως ακολούθως:

«8. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας καθορίζεται ο τρόπος με τον οποίο δια-πιστώνεται η γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.». 









¶ρθρο 13



Η παράγραφος 1 του άρθρου 19 του ν. 2638/1998 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως : 

«1. Για την κάλυψη των εκπαιδευτικών αναγκών των Α.Ε.Ν. συνιστώνται οι παρακάτω θέσεις:



Α. ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ( Ε.Π. και Ε.ΔΙ.Π.) 



α) καθηγητών Θέσεις 40

β) αναπληρωτών καθηγητών Θέσεις 70

γ) επίκουρων καθηγητών Θέσεις 48 

δ) καθηγητών εφαρμογών Θέσεις 32

ε) ειδικού διδακτικού προσωπικού Θέσεις 22



Β. ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ

(Ε.Τ.Π.) κλάδου ΤΕ ή ΔΕ Θέσεις 22». 





¶ρθρο 14

Ρύθμιση σπουδαστικών θεμάτων





Με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας καθορίζονται οι όροι, οι προϋποθέσεις και η διαδικασία για την αναγνώριση ισοτι-μίας των διπλωμάτων εμπορικού ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης με τα πτυχία των ΤΕΙ, των αποφοίτων ΑΕΝ που εισήλθαν σ’ αυτές πριν από το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2005-2006 και των αποφοίτων από τις Ανώτερες Δημόσιες Σχολές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΔΣΕΝ). 





¶ρθρο 15

Ένταξη του Εκπαιδευτικού Προσωπικού Α.Ε.Ν.





1. Όσοι κατά την έναρξη εφαρμογής του νόμου αυτού υπηρετούν ως εκπαιδευτικό προσωπικό στις ανώτερες Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού κρίνονται κατά τη διαδικασία της επόμενης παραγράφου για ένταξη σε οργανικές θέσεις εκπαιδευτικού προσωπικού ως ακολού-θως:

α) Οι υπηρετούντες στη θέση καθηγητή για θέση αναπληρωτή καθηγητή. 

β) Οι υπηρετούντες στη θέση επίκουρου καθηγητή για θέση επίκουρου καθηγητή. 

γ) Οι υπηρετούντες στη θέση επιμελητή για θέση καθηγητή εφαρμογών.

δ) Οι υπηρετούντες στη θέση καθηγητή ειδικών μαθημάτων για θέση μέλους ειδικού διδακτι-κού προσωπικού. 

Η κρίση βασίζεται στα προσόντα που προβλέπονται στις διατάξεις των παραγράφων 2 και 3 του άρθρου 11 του ν. 2638/1998. Κατά την κρίση συνεκτιμάται η προσφορά του κρινόμε-νου στην ανάπτυξη των Σχολών, όπως αυτή τεκμηριώνεται από τον ίδιο και έχει σχέση με την πολυετή αυτοδύναμη διδασκαλία, την συμβολή στην διαμόρφωση της ύλης των μαθημάτων, την ανάπτυξη του εκπαιδευτικού και εργαστηριακού υλικού, την ανάπτυξη και συντονισμό ε-ρευνητικών προγραμμάτων, τη διδασκαλία και συμμετοχή σε προγράμματα σπουδών της τρι-τοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης. Αν η κρίση είναι θετική, ο κρινόμενος εντάσσεται σε μόνιμη θέση εκ-παιδευτικού προσωπικού, στη βαθμίδα για την οποία κρίθηκε. Αν η κρίση είναι αρνητική, τότε παραμένει σε προσωποπαγή θέση και διέπεται από το προηγούμενο νομικό και μισθολογικό καθεστώς. 

Για όσο χρόνο υπηρετεί Ε.Π. των Α.Ε.Ν. σε προσωποπαγείς θέσεις , δεν πληρούται ίσος αριθμός θέσεων Ε.Π. του άρθρου 13 του παρόντος .

2. Για τις κρίσεις του άρθρου αυτού συγκροτείται με απόφαση των Υπουργών Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, ειδικό επταμελές εκλεκτορικό σώμα, στο οποίο μετέχουν τέσσερις καθηγητές ή αναπληρωτές καθηγητές ιδρυμάτων ανώτατης εκ-παίδευσης ή επιστήμονες της ημεδαπής αντίστοιχων προσόντων και αντίστοιχης ή συγγενούς ειδικότητας προς τη θέση, που κατά περίπτωση, πρόκειται να μετατραπεί και πληρωθεί και τρεις καθηγητές Α.Ε.Ν. κάτοχοι τουλάχιστον διδακτορικού τίτλου. Με την ίδια απόφαση ορίζε-ται και ο Πρόεδρος αυτού του εκλεκτορικού σώματος.

3. Όσοι παραμένουν σε προσωποπαγείς θέσεις σύμφωνα με τις ρυθμίσεις της παραγρά-φου 1, έχουν δικαίωμα να ζητήσουν μέχρι δύο φορές νέα κρίση, δύο χρόνια τουλάχιστον μετά την πρώτη κρίση για να κριθούν, ή για την μετατροπή της προσωποπαγούς θέσης τους σε μό-νιμη οργανική θέση της ίδιας βαθμίδας ή για την μετατροπή της προσωποπαγούς θέσης τους σε μόνιμη οργανική θέση της επόμενης βαθμίδας.


ΜΕΡΟΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ

ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΟΡΦΩΣΗΣ





¶ρθρο 16



1. Η παράγραφος 2 του άρθρου 1 του ν.3153/2003 ( Α΄ 153) αντικαθίσταται ως ακολού-θως: 

«1. Εξαιρούνται από το πεδίο εφαρμογής του άρθρου αυτού οι Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτι-κού (Α.Ε.Ν.), οι οποίες εξακολουθούν να λειτουργούν αποκλειστικά υπό την εποπτεία του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας δια των οικείων Υπηρεσιών του και σύμφωνα με τον Οργα-νισμό του Υ.Ε.Ν.».

2. Στο άρθρο 1 του ν.3153/2003 προστίθενται νέες παράγραφοι 3, 4 και 5 που έχουν ως ακολούθως: 

«3. Στις Ν.Ε.Κ.Ε. κατάρτισης, οι οποίες δεν εντάσσονται στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα και δεν ανήκουν σε καμία εκπαιδευτική βαθμίδα, η φοίτηση είναι τριετής και αποτελείται από τέσσερα εξάμηνα θεωρητικής διδασκαλίας και δύο εξάμηνα κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης επί πλοίου.

4. Στις Ν.Ε.Κ.Ε. κατάρτισης μπορούν να εγγραφούν για φοίτηση κάτοχοι απολυτηρίου Ενιαί-ου Λυκείου ή άλλου ισότιμου τίτλου ή κάτοχοι πτυχίου του ενιαίου τριετούς κύκλου σπουδών Ναυτικού και Ναυτιλιακού τομέα ή Β΄ κύκλου σπουδών Τ.Ε.Ε., οι οποίοι αποδεικνύουν προη-γουμένως την υγειονομική τους καταλληλότητα σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε ισχύουσες αντίστοι-χες διατάξεις για τους σπουδαστές των Α.Ε.Ν τηρουμένων και των λοιπών προϋποθέσεων εγ-γραφής σε αυτές.

5. Στις Ν.Ε.Κ.Ε. επιμόρφωσης, οι οποίες επίσης δεν εντάσσονται στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα και δεν ανήκουν σε καμία εκπαιδευτική βαθμίδα, μπορούν να εγγραφούν για φοίτηση σε θεμα-τικά αντικείμενα επιμόρφωσης υποψήφιοι για απόκτηση αποδεικτικών ναυτικής ικανότητας. Υποψήφιοι για απόκτηση ελληνικών αποδεικτικών εγγράφονται σύμφωνα με τις ισχύουσες δι-ατάξεις για τις προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής στις αντίστοιχες δημόσιες σχολές εμπορικού ναυτι-κού.».



¶ρθρο 17



Η παράγραφος 1 του άρθρου 2 του ν.3153/2003 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως: 

« 1. Οι Ν.Ε.Κ.Ε. υπάγονται στην εποπτεία του Υ.Ε.Ν..».





¶ρθρο 18



1. Η παράγραφος 6 του άρθρου 3 του ν. 3153/2003 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως: 

«6. Για την έκδοση της άδειας ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας των Ν.Ε.Κ.Ε καταβάλλεται παράβολο υπέρ του Δημοσίου, ύψους δέκα χιλιάδων ευρώ. Με απόφαση των Υπουργών Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, επιτρέπεται η αναπροσαρμογή του ποσού του παραβό-λου αυτού.».

2. Προστίθεται παράγραφος 7 στο άρθρο 3 του ν. 3153/2003 που έχει ως ακολούθως: 

«7. Η φοίτηση στις Ν.Ε.Κ.Ε κατάρτισης καταλήγει σε χορήγηση τίτλου αποφοίτησης που δίνει τη δυνατότητα περαιτέρω απόκτησης διπλώματος μέχρι Πλοιάρχου ή Μηχανικού Β΄τάξης Ε.Ν. αντίστοιχα, εφόσον πληρούνται και οι λοιπές προϋποθέσεις της ε

----------


## Olive

Morgan σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!!!You are the best!!!Ηλπιζα μόνο να μάθω συγκεκριμένα για το ¶ρθρο 14 
περί ρύθμισης σπουδαστικών θεμάτων που λέει τα ακόλουθα ....

  "Με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας καθορίζονται οι όροι, οι προϋποθέσεις και η διαδικασία για την αναγνώριση ισοτι-μίας των διπλωμάτων εμπορικού ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης με τα πτυχία των ΤΕΙ, των αποφοίτων ΑΕΝ που εισήλθαν σ’ αυτές πριν από το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2005-2006 και των αποφοίτων από τις Ανώτερες Δημόσιες Σχολές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΔΣΕΝ)" 

  Ποιές είναι επιτέλους αυτές οι προϋποθέσεις ισοτιμίας των παλαιότερων αποφοίτων????????

----------


## lamainmusain

Αυτες οι αποφασεις μαλλον θα βγουν αργοτερα olive  :?  :?

----------


## Morgan

> Morgan σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!!!You are the best!!!Ηλπιζα μόνο να μάθω συγκεκριμένα για το ¶ρθρο 14 
> περί ρύθμισης σπουδαστικών θεμάτων που λέει τα ακόλουθα ....
> 
>   "Με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας καθορίζονται οι όροι, οι προϋποθέσεις και η διαδικασία για την αναγνώριση ισοτι-μίας των διπλωμάτων εμπορικού ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης με τα πτυχία των ΤΕΙ, των αποφοίτων ΑΕΝ που εισήλθαν σ’ αυτές πριν από το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2005-2006 και των αποφοίτων από τις Ανώτερες Δημόσιες Σχολές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΔΣΕΝ)" 
> 
>   Ποιές είναι επιτέλους αυτές οι προϋποθέσεις ισοτιμίας των παλαιότερων αποφοίτων????????


Κανενα προβλημα Olive!  το θεμα ειναι οτι ακομα και αυτο το πληρες κειμενο δεν μας λυνει τις αποριες...
Νομιζω παντως οτι οι προυποθεσεις θα αποφασιζονται ανα περιπτωση!!!!  :wink:

----------


## Olive

Παιδιά , ευχαριστώ  πολύ!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nicky

Ζητά απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου για την ναυτική εκπαίδευση  

ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ  1/2/2006

Την απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου για την ναυτική εκπαίδευση ζητεί ο βουλευτής Β' Αθήνας του ΠΑΣΟΚ και πρώην υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης. Το νομοσχέδιο που επιγράφεται «Αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και άλλες διατάξεις», προκάλεσε τις αντιδράσεις των κομμάτων της αντιιπολίτευσης και ειδικότερα ο πρώην υπουργός τονίζει ότι «ένα σχέδιο νόμου, το οποίο υπογράφουν εννέα υπουργοί μιας υπό ανασχηματισμό κυβέρνησης, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα αποσυρθεί και θα επανακατατεθεί» και προσθέτει: «Ελπίζω μέχρι τότε, το κατατεθέν προφανώς για λόγους επικοινωνιακής τακτικής σχέδιο νόμου, να αναμορφωθεί, να συζητηθεί με τους φορείς της ναυτιλίας και να επανακατατεθεί εναρμονιζόμενο με τον τίτλο του. Διότι απλά το σχέδιο νόμου αυτό, ούτε την αναβάθμιση, ούτε την αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης υπηρετεί. Η προσθήκη δε σε αυτό της αντεργατικής διάταξης η οποία οδηγεί σε μείωση των συντάξεων (άρθρο 28,1), ελπίζω να γίνει μάθημα σ' όσους πίστεψαν στις προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις της ΝΔ. Απέναντι στα δήθεν βέτο της κυβέρνησης των μονοπύθμενων ψευδολογιών, μήπως ήρθε η ώρα διαβάζοντας το άρθρο αυτό κάποιοι να αφυπνισθούν και να αντιδράσουν; Τέλος, ένα σχέδιο νόμου, στο οποίο αντιτίθενται οι πάντες, το οποίο συγγράφηκε από πρόσωπα, τα οποία ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με το ναυτιλιακό χώρο και το οποίο δεν τέθηκε υπόψη ουδενός ναυτιλιακού φορέα, δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι θνησιγενές, όπως και η σημερινή κυβέρνηση».

----------


## Morgan

ΞΥΠΝΗΣΑΝ????
 8O  8O  8O  8O 


ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ:


* Η ΠΕΠΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΙΜΟΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ???*

----------


## Morgan

Πυροδότησε αντιδράσεις η ναυτική εκπαίδευση

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
Παρασκευή, 3 Φεβρουαρίου 2006 07:00 

ΟΙ ΑΣΑΦΕΙΣ, αόριστες και μη δεσμευτικές δηλώσεις και υποσχέσεις του υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη, για τα ναυτεργατικά ζητήματα, οδήγησαν τη διοίκηση της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας, στην απόφαση να κηρύξει 48ωρη Πανελλήνια προειδοποιητική απεργία.

Η απεργία θα ξεκινήσει στις έξι το πρωί της Πέμπτης 16 Φεβρουαρίου 2006 και θα λήξει στις έξι το πρωί του Σαββάτου 18 Φεβρουαρίου 2006. «Κανένα από τα αιτήματα των ναυτεργατών δεν έχει υλοποιηθεί. Αντιθέτως νέο σοβαρό πρόβλημα προστέθηκε με την κατάθεση στη Βουλή προς ψήφιση του νομοσχεδίου αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και άλλες διατάξεις», αναφέρει η ΠΝΟ και προσθέτει:

«Το γενικό συμβούλιο της Ομοσπονδίας στις 16 Δεκεμβρίου 2005 εξουσιοδότησε τη διοίκηση της ΠΝΟ να προχωρήσει σε ανάληψη πρωτοβουλιών και δράσεων που θα περιλαμβάνουν και κινητοποιήσεις, το αργότερο μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου 2006», αναφέρει η ομοσπονδία και προσθέτει:

«Η Ομοσπονδία στις 20 Δεκεμβρίου 2005 με έγγραφό της προς τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας διαπίστωνε στασιμότητα από την πλευρά του υπουργού στην επίλυση των δικαίων και ώριμων αιτημάτων της». Το έγγραφο κατέληγε «Η ΠΝΟ θα προχωρήσει στην ανάληψη απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων το αργότερο μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου 2006». 

Το διεκδικητικό πλαίσιο

Το διεκδικητικό πλαίσιο της απεργίας αποτελούν εννέα άτομα:

- Εξασφάλιση του συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένου δικαιώματος για εργασία και άμεση απορρόφηση όλων των προσφερομένων για εργασία άνεργων Ελλήνων ναυτικών. 

- Δεκάμηνη επάνδρωση ακτοπλοϊκών επιβατηγών πλοίων. 

- Ανάκληση εγκριτικών πράξεων νηολόγησης πλοίων.

- Διπλασιασμός εφάπαξ παροχών Ταμείων Πρόνοιας. Αξιωματικών & Κατωτέρων Πληρωμάτων Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. 

- Το ζήτημα της φορολόγησης

- Κάλυψη από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό των παροχών όλων των ταμείων (κύριων συντάξεων ΝΑΤ εφάπαξ παροχών, επικουρικών συντάξεων ΚΕΑΝ, ΕΛΟΕΝ) και Εστίας Ναυτικών. 

- ¶μεση έναρξη συλλογικών διαπραγματεύσεων για την ικανοποίηση των αιτημάτων της ΠΝΟ και υπογραφή των Συλλογικών Συμβάσεων Εργασίας για το 2006.

- ¶μεση απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου για την «αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και άλλες διατάξεις».

Οι Μηχανικοί 

Σε χθεσινή τους ανακοίνωση οι Ενώσεις Μηχανικών Ε.Ν. ΠΕΜΕΝ και Στέφενσων, καθώς και η ΠΕΣ ΝΑΤ απαιτούν τη συνολική απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου «αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και άλλες διατάξεις».

----------


## Michael

> ΞΥΠΝΗΣΑΝ????
>  8O  8O  8O  8O 
> 
> 
> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ:
> 
> 
> * Η ΠΕΠΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΙΜΟΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ???*




-Σσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσς!!!!!!!
-Κάποιος κοιμάται στην ακροθαλασσιά... (  :roll:  )

-Εκεί,  εις τον αφρό της θάλασσας η αγάπη μου κοιμάται,
          παρακαλώ σας κύματα μη μου την εξυπνάτε! ( :twisted: )

-Η σεμνότητα και η ταπεινότητα θα μας φάει... (  :Surprised: ops: )

----------


## Michael

> Ζητά απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου για την ναυτική εκπαίδευση  
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ  1/2/2006
> 
> Την απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου για την ναυτική εκπαίδευση ζητεί ο βουλευτής Β' Αθήνας του ΠΑΣΟΚ και πρώην υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης. Το νομοσχέδιο που επιγράφεται «Αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και άλλες διατάξεις», προκάλεσε τις αντιδράσεις των κομμάτων της αντιιπολίτευσης και ειδικότερα ο πρώην υπουργός τονίζει ότι «ένα σχέδιο νόμου, το οποίο υπογράφουν εννέα υπουργοί μιας υπό ανασχηματισμό κυβέρνησης, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα αποσυρθεί και θα επανακατατεθεί» και προσθέτει: «Ελπίζω μέχρι τότε, το κατατεθέν προφανώς για λόγους επικοινωνιακής τακτικής σχέδιο νόμου, να αναμορφωθεί, να συζητηθεί με τους φορείς της ναυτιλίας και να επανακατατεθεί εναρμονιζόμενο με τον τίτλο του. Διότι απλά το σχέδιο νόμου αυτό, ούτε την αναβάθμιση, ούτε την αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης υπηρετεί. Η προσθήκη δε σε αυτό της αντεργατικής διάταξης η οποία οδηγεί σε μείωση των συντάξεων (άρθρο 28,1), ελπίζω να γίνει μάθημα σ' όσους πίστεψαν στις προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις της ΝΔ. Απέναντι στα δήθεν βέτο της κυβέρνησης των μονοπύθμενων ψευδολογιών, μήπως ήρθε η ώρα διαβάζοντας το άρθρο αυτό κάποιοι να αφυπνισθούν και να αντιδράσουν; Τέλος, ένα σχέδιο νόμου, στο οποίο αντιτίθενται οι πάντες, το οποίο συγγράφηκε από πρόσωπα, τα οποία ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με το ναυτιλιακό χώρο και το οποίο δεν τέθηκε υπόψη ουδενός ναυτιλιακού φορέα, δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι θνησιγενές, όπως και η σημερινή κυβέρνηση».


Έχουμε ράμματα και για την δική του γούνα από τοτέ που ήτανε ΥΕΝ...
Λαός αμνήμων οι Έλληνες...
Για να δούμε όμως, αμά τους βάλουμε τους πολιτικούς να τσακώνωνται μεταξύ τους και να συναγωνίζονται σε φιλοναυτοσύνη, λες να αλλάξει τίποτα προς το καλύτερο για εμάς και τους δύσμοιρους τους ναυτικούς;
Ίδωμεν. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις καμμία φορά το καλό και το ποθούμενο σου έρχονται από εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις. Μόνο μην μείνουμε στα ωραία και παχυλά τα λόγια που χαϊδεύουνε τα αυτιά μας...
Για να δούμε, για να δούμε... 
Για να τους τσιγκλίσουμε και λίγο να αρχίσουν να ερίζουνε αλλήλοι για την ωραία Ελένη της Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης (και τα παρεπόμενα κουκιά)...
¶ντε ντε λες να βρήκαμε τον μίτο;

----------


## Olive

Απίστευτο!!Ξύπνησαν επιτέλους οι θαλασσινοί??? 8O Καλή η ηρεμία και η νιρβάνα τους αλλά χρειάζεται και αγώνας !!!Εμπρός , και οι Πηνελόπες μαζί σας!!! 8)

----------


## MIRSINI

Υψηλού επιπέδου συζήτηση και γόνιμη αντιπαράθεση έγινε στην αρμόδια Κοινοβουλευτική Επιτροπή κατά τη συζήτηση του ν/σ για τη ναυτική εκπαίδευση. Η αντιπαράθεση των δύο εισηγητών μέσα από τις στήλες του «Κ» μπορεί να μην αντικατοπτρίζει την ποιότητα του πολιτικού διαλόγου, ωστόσο αυτό μάλλον θα διαφανεί στην κατ' άρθρον συζήτηση οπότε και θα ενσωματωθούν όλες οι προτάσεις των κομμάτων.
Οι πάντες αναγνώρισαν όμως την κρισιμότητα της εκπαίδευσης στη διαφύλαξη των θέσεων εργασίας στη ναυτιλία, σε έναν κλάδο που υπάρχει ζήτηση ναυτικών και διαθέσιμες ακάλυπτες θέσεις εργασίας.
«Οταν αναλογιστούμε ότι σε άλλους κλάδους της οικονομίας υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά και εδώ υπάρχει έλλειμμα, αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι είναι κρίσιμο ζήτημα για την ελληνική οικονομία. Με το ν/σ δεν εξυπηρετείται η εμπορική ναυτιλία αλλά και το γενικότερο πρόβλημα απασχόλησης και των θέσεων εργασίας» σημείωσε εμφαντικά ο καθηγητής Οικονομικών και βουλευτής Λευκάδος κ. Ξεν. Βεργίνης.
Στον αντίποδα η πρώην υπουργός και βουλευτής Χίου του ΠΑΣΟΚ κυρία Ελπίδα Τσουρή χαρακτήρισε το ν/σ αναντίστοιχο του τίτλου του. «Πρόκειται για τους ''Κρεμαστούς Κήπους της Βαβυλώνας'' χωρίς βέβαια να εμπεριέχει ταυτόχρονα και κάποιο θαύμα» ανέφερε μειωτικά και έσπευσε να τονίσει ότι το «ν/σ δεν έχει στόχο την αναβάθμιση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης, αλλά την πλήρη απαξίωση των Ακαδημιών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού και τη δημιουργία ιδιωτικών σχολών χαμηλού επιπέδου, στα όρια της διεθνούς σύμβασης».
ΠΗΓΗ:ΚΕΡΔΟΣ 12/02/2006

----------


## gvaggelas

Το μέλλον της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης Περάματος βρέθηκε στο επίκεντρο της συζήτησης στη Βουλή την Τρίτη για το νομοσχέδιο περί της αναβάθμισης της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης, το οποίο υπερψηφίστηκε επί της αρχής από τους βουλευτές της ΝΔ.

Η αντιπολίτευση καταψήφισε το νομοσχέδιο, απορρίπτοντας την προτεινόμενη διαδικασία εισαγωγής ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας στη ναυτική εκπαίδευση και προβλέποντας περαιτέρω υποβάθμιση των ναυτικών σπουδών.

Ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μ.Κεφαλογιάννης, στη διάρκεια της συζήτησης του νομοσχεδίου, ζήτησε τη συμβολή όλων των κομμάτων, προκειμένου να υπάρξει διακομματική συνεννόηση για τη σωτηρία της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης του Περάματος, ενώ άφησε αιχμές για τη συνδικαλιστική δράση στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο.

Ειδικότερα, απαντώντας στις επιφυλάξεις του εισηγητή του Συνασπισμού Γιάννη Δραγασάκη, σχετικά με τη αποτελεσματικότητα των πολιτικών για τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος, ο κ. Κεφαλογιάννης υποστήριξε ότι οι εργαζόμενοι παρωθούνται συχνά σε ακραίες μορφές συνδικαλιστικής δράσης, από κόμματα που επιθυμούν την πολιτική τους αυτοεπιβεβαίωση. 

«Στόχος μας, ωστόσο, πρέπει να είναι να φέρουμε στην Ελλάδα τα πλοία που πηγαίνουν για επισκευή στην Κοστάντζα κι αλλού. Δεν μπορεί να στοιχίζει το μεροκάματο 190 ευρώ στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη και μάλιστα τα χρήματα αυτά να μην πηγαίνουν στους εργαζόμενους» σημείωσε ο υπουργός.

Ο κ. Κεφαλογιάννης ανακοίνωσε ότι πρόκειται να συγκαλέσει συμβούλιο ναυτιλιακής πολιτικής, ειδικά για τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη, ενώ αναφέρθηκε και στις προθέσεις της κυβέρνησης να υπάρξει ναυτιλιακό κέντρο στη Δραπετσώνα, σε συνδυασμό με ανάπλαση της περιοχής και την ανάπτυξη υπηρεσιών ξηράς (ναυτιλιακά δικαστήρια), το οποίο θα προσελκύσει και επενδυτές στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Β' Περιφέρειας Πειραιά.

Κριτική για την ναυτική εκπαίδευση

Η εισηγήτρια του ΠΑΣΟΚ Ελπίδα Τσουρή σημείωσε ότι ο ακαδημαϊκός τίτλος των Ακαδημιών Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας «ισοτιμάται με το τίποτα», αφού δεν αναγνωρίζονται άλλα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα στους αποφοίτους των, πλην εκείνων της εργασίας στη θάλασσα. 

Αντίστοιχη παρατήρηση έκανε και η εισηγήτρια του ΚΚΕ Ελπίδα Παντελάκη, η οποία ζήτησε «να έχουν τα πτυχία αντίκρισμα στη στεριά για περίπτωση ανάγκης».

Ο εισηγητής του Συνασπισμού Γιάννης Δραγασάκης παρατήρησε ότι το σχέδιο νόμου χαρακτηρίζεται από έλλειψη στρατηγικής σε σχέση με την ανάδειξη Ελλήνων ναυτικών και άλλων ειδικοτήτων, πλην εκείνων του καπετάνιου και του μηχανικού.

Τέλος, η αντιπολίτευση επέκρινε την κυβέρνηση για υποχρηματοδότηση των ΑΕΝ, η οποία -όπως σημείωσαν- σε συνδυασμό με την εισαγωγή της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας στο χώρο της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης, θα οδηγήσει σε υποβάθμισή τους.


news.in.gr,

----------


## triad

ΠΛΗΡΗ εξίσωση των διπλωμάτων ιδιωτικών σχολών Ναυτικής Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης και Επιμόρφωσης (ΝΕΚΕ) με εκείνα που χορηγούνται από τις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού πρότεινε χθες στη Βουλή ο πρόεδρος της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών Ν. Ευθυμίου κατά την ακρόαση φορέων επί του νομοσχεδίου του ΥΕΝ για την «αναβάθμιση και την αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης».

Ταυτόχρονα, οι συνδικαλιστικές ενώσεις των Ναυτικών, των Μηχανικών και των εκπαιδευτικών Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης διατύπωσαν σοβαρές ενστάσεις στις προτεινόμενες νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις. 

«Διαφωνούμε με τη μη εξίσωση των διπλωμάτων καθώς δημιουργούνται σπουδαστές δύο ταχυτήτων» τόνισε χαρακτηριστικά ο κ. Ευθυμίου σημειώνοντας ότι εφόσον το ν/σ προβλέπει τη σύσταση των ΝΕΚΕ θα πρέπει να διασφαλίσει ότι οι απόφοιτοι αυτών των σχολών θα μπορούν να αποκτήσουν μέχρι και δίπλωμα Πλοιάρχου ή Μηχανικού Α' Τάξης Εμπορικού Ναυτικού.

Εξέφρασε μάλιστα την ελπίδα ότι κατά την επικείμενη συνταγματική μεταρρύθμιση θα ληφθεί υπόψη η εν λόγω πρόταση εξομοίωσης ιδιωτικής και δημόσιας ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης. Στο σημείο αυτό παρενέβη και ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μ. Κεφαλογιάννης ο οποίος σημείωσε ότι είναι κατ' αρχήν θετικός σε μια τέτοια προοπτική. Κατά τα λοιπά, ο κ. Ευθυμίου χαρακτήρισε σωστές τις ρυθμίσεις του ν/σ υπογραμμίζοντας ότι αποτελεί ένα βήμα με γνώμονα την αναβάθμιση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης.

«Θετικές και επιβεβλημένες», χαρακτήρισε τις κυβερνητικές ρυθμίσεις και ο πρόεδρος της Ενωσης Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας Γ. Στρίντζη [STR.AT]  ς ο οποίος έκανε λόγο για την ανάγκη προσαρμογής της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας στον κοινοτικό κανονισμό 3577/92. 

Στην αντίπερα όχθη ο εκπρόσωπος της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας ΠΝΟ , Ν. Κορατζάνης υποστήριξε ότι το συζητούμενο ν/σ «δεν αναβαθμίζει την ναυτική εκπαίδευση» και τόνισε ότι ένα από τα αιτήματα της απεργίας που έχει εξαγγείλει η ΠΝΟ την ερχόμενη Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή είναι η απόσυρση του ν/σ. Για το θέμα της απεργίας ο ΥΕΝ είπε ότι γίνεται για εσωτερικές ισορροπίες της ΠΝΟ και εξυπηρετεί πολιτικές ισορροπίες ενώ ο κ. Στρίντζης από την πλευρά του σημείωσε ότι η απεργία δεν στρέφεται κατά των εταιρειών αλλά κυρίως των νησιωτών οι οποίοι θα αντιμετωπίσουν προβλήματα πρόσβασης στο κέντρο.

Παράλληλα, ο κ. Κορατζάνης σημείωσε ότι «όλος ο ναυτικός κόσμος έχει αναστατωθεί» από τη διάταξη του ν/σ (άρθρο 28) η οποία προβλέπει την μη προσμέτρηση των δώρων εορτών και αργίας στον υπολογισμό των συντάξεων. Αρκετές επιφυλάξεις διατύπωσε όμως και ο πρόεδρος της Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Εκπαιδευτών Δημόσιας Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης, Σπ. Μαλτέζος ο οποίος επισήμανε ότι και με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις οι ναυτικές σχολές «παραμένουν αδιαβάθμητες» και διατηρούνται μάλιστα σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο από τα ΤΕΙ 

Σε πολύ πιο οξύ τόνο ο πρόεδρος της Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Μηχανικών (ΠΕΜΕΝ) Σ. Τσιμπόγλου χαρακτήρισε «ψευδεπίγραφο» το ν/σ και ισχυρίστηκε ότι «ικανοποιεί τις επιδιώξεις των εφοπλιστών και της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης».

Τέλος, ο πρόεδρος της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Ενώσεων Προσωπικού Λιμενικού Σώματος Αναστάσιος Μαυρόπουλος, υπογράμμισε ότι το ν/σ δεν αντιμετωπίζει τις «αδικίες» που εντοπίζονται στη βαθμολογική εξέλιξη των λιμενοφυλάκων έναντι του υπολοίπου προσωπικού του Λιμενικού Σώματος.

Ναυτεμπορικη

>>>ξερω οτι λεει και για το ν/σ, αλλα αν το κοψω δε βγαινει νοημα...

----------


## Michael

Τα προσωπεία πέφτουν και φαίνωνται οι πραγματικές προθέσεις εφοπλιστών και κυβέρνησης.
Και οι μεν εφοπλιστές υποστηρίζουν τα συμφέροντα τους με τον τρόπο που αυτοί αντιλαμβάνωνται ως καλύτερο (αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα είναι και ο καλύτερος).
Ο ΥΕΝ όμως δεν υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να υπερασπίζεται τα συμφέροντα όλων των πολιτών και ιδιαίτερα των ασθενεστέρων;
Πως το κάνει αυτό;
Αδιαφορώντας για την ουσία των αντιρήσεων των ναυτικών και δηλώνωντας κυνικά πως η απεργία " γίνεται για εσωτερικές ισορροπίες της ΠΝΟ και εξυπηρετεί πολιτικές ισορροπίες "; Είναι δυνατόν το κράτος και δη ο αρμόδιος υπουργός να προεξοφλεί και να ετεροκαθορίζει τους σκοπούς και τις διεκδικήσεις της απεργίας μιας μεγάλης μερίδας πολιτών και μάλιστα των πλέον θιγομένων σιγοντάρωντας τις περαιτέρω διεκδικήσεις των εφοπλιστών; Δεν υπάρχει καμία πολιτική και κοινωνική ηθική; Τολμά ένας αμοιβώμενος από τους κόπους και τους φόρους του λαού που τον εξέλεξε να προσβάλει ανερυθρίαστα την δίκαια διαμαρτυρία του και να ετεροκαθορίζει τον κάθε ναυτικό που θα απεργήσει ως ιδιοτελή ή αφελή οντότητα που εξυπερετεί "εσωτερικές ισσοροπίες" και "πολιτικές ισσοροπίες"; Δηλάδή ο "Χ" ναυτικός που θα απεργήσει και κάθε κοινωνικός υποστηρικτής τους, τί θα είναι, μαριονέτα των κινούντων τις εσωτερικές ισσοροπίες ή αφιονισμένο κομματόσκυλο του αντιπολιτευόμενου κόμματος; Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ ότι ότι ανήκω σε καμμία από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες. Νιώθω πως η ξετσίπωτη αυτή δήλωση του νεαρού υπουργού είναι προκλητικότατη και προσβάλει την νοημοσύνη του μέσου πολίτη. Θεωρώ δε πως έιναι δείγμα της οίησης που καταλαμβάνει κάθε ανερμάτιστο νεαρό ή όχι στην ηλικία που προοδεύει γρήγορα στον στίβο της πολιτικής, όχι λόγω της αντικειμενικής αξιοσύνης του που τον διακρίνει, αλλά των οικογενειοκρατικών και νεποτιστικών μηχανοραφιών που τον ανέδειξαν. Στα μάτια μου ομοιάζει σαν τενεκές που κουδουνίζει στην κατηφόρα (συγνώμη, και για την εκφραση από τους αναγνώστες), κάνει μεν θόρυβο πλήν όμως ενοχλητικό και δίχως κοινό όφελος όντας αδειανός. Επίσης μου 'ρχονται στο μυαλό τα λόγια που έλεγε ο Προμηθέας Δεσμώτης στον Ερμή που του κέντιζε το συκώτι, πως δηλαδή νέοι όντες σε νέους θώκους οικούν όπως όμως και οι προηγούμενοι τους χαρακτηρίζονται από την ίδια έπαρση και κατ' όπως φαίνεται, αν και θέλουν να το αγνούν, θα έχουν την ίδια τύχη...
Λυπάμαι, ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για την κατάντια της πολιτικής στην χώρα μας. Ειδικά στην χώρα μας, που γέννησε την έννοια της πολιτικής και την είχε αναδείξει σε μέγιστη λειτουργία. Ο Κρόνος έτρωγε τα παιδιά του, ο Δίας εδέσμευε και τυρανούσε τον Προμηθέα, και όπως φαίνεται η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται για μια ακόμα φορά.

----------


## Morgan

Μιχάλη καλησπέρα. Χαίρομαι συναδέλφους με τέτοιες απόψεις και που έχουν κάποια πράγματα πολύ ξεκάθαρα μέσα στην σκέψη τους.
Το πρόβλημα όμως το εντοπίζεις αλλά δεν το τονίζεις. Το θέμα με τους ξεγάνωτους τενεκέδες (βλ. πολιτικάντηδες) είναι αυτό που αναφέρεις σε μια πρόταση σου σαν ερώτημα "Ο ΥΕΝ όμως δεν υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να υπερασπίζεται τα συμφέροντα όλων των πολιτών και ιδιαίτερα των ασθενεστέρων;".....Όχι αγαπητέ συνάδελφε. Εδώ και πολύ καιρό ο ρόλος των κρατικών εκπροσώπων έχει αλλάξει και μάλιστα ανεπιστρεπτή . Το θέμα είναι πως όσο πιο γρήγορα, ΕΜΕΙΣ οι εργάτες θαλάσσης, οι εργάτες κάθε είδους , οι υπάλληλοι (έκαστος στο είδος του) το καταλάβουμε , τόσο καλύτερα για μάς....αυτοί (οι ντενεκέδες) έχουν σαφώς χαράξει την πορεία τους και δεν αλλάζει φίλε ούτε προς τα αριστερά ούτε προς τα δεξιά...steady το τιμονι και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. Σαν τους Ινδιάνους αξ/κούς που όσο και να τους φωνάζεις στο vhf  δεν καταλαβαίνουν Χριστό....!
ΕΜΕΙΣ είναι τι κάνουμε, αυτοί ξέρουμε τι έχουν εντολή να κάνουν. Πως εμείς εφοδιάζουμε τον εαυτό μας, τον κλάδο μας, πόσο αλληλέγυοι είμαστε , πόσο δεν κάνουμε πίσω...Δες το παράδειγμα των Εργατών στους σιδηροδρόμων της Νέας Ύόρκης....Απεργία μετά από 50-70 χρόνια...Και σύνθημα, "ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΣΩ"....

Αυτά που λένε οι τενεκέδες ξέρεις γιατί τα λένε? Γιατί κάτι πρέπει να πούν. Ξέρουν ότι κοροιδεύουν (σου θυμίζει τον Μπους καιτους φίλους του????) και προσπαθούν με αυτό τον τρόπο να μας καταντησουν...ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ ...να μας κάνουν να σιχαθούμε τους πολιτικούς (είναι τόσο ματαιόδοξοι που θεωρουν εαυτούς ως ίσους και με την έννοια πολιτική) και "συνεπως" την πολιτικ'ή ώστε να δρουν ανενόχλητοι.

Απόψεις΄,όπως ότι η απεργία είναι για εσωτερική κατανάλωση ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟΠΟΙΕΙ την πολιτική σκέψη, οδηγεί στην ΑΝΤΙ-πολιτικότητα και στην καταδίκη εν τη γεννέση οποιασδήποτε αντίδρασης, αποτελεί συκοφαντία και μάλιστα από αυτές που δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας γιατί είναι μέσα σου και δεν την πιάνουν πολλοί.....ειναι π@υστια....

++++ΠΛΗΡΗ εξίσωση των διπλωμάτων ιδιωτικών σχολών Ναυτικής Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης και Επιμόρφωσης (ΝΕΚΕ) με εκείνα που χορηγούνται από τις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού πρότεινε χθες στη Βουλή ο πρόεδρος της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών Ν. Ευθυμίου κατά την ακρόαση φορέων επί του νομοσχεδίου του ΥΕΝ για την «αναβάθμιση και την αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης».++++
ΑΥΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ, ΑΥΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ
ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΑΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, Η "ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΟΧΙ????

----------


## Michael

> Σαν τους Ινδιάνους αξ/κούς που όσο και να τους φωνάζεις στο vhf  δεν καταλαβαίνουν Χριστό....!


  Φίλε Χρήστο και την δική μου καλησπέρα. Πολλά αυτά που θα 'θελα να πώ, λιγότερα αυτά που μπορώ να γράψω δημοσίως... Σε συμμερίζομαι και ως προς τις απόψεις σου και ως προς την δίκαια αγανάκτησή σου. Αντί αυτών που θα θελα να πω και σε συνέχεια της παραπάνω εύστοχης παρατήρησής σου ας πούμε ένα καινούργιο και επίκαιρο ανέκδοτο:  "Τί άλλο κοινό έχει ένας Ινδιάνος αξιωματικός και ένας υπουργός του σύγχρονού Ελλαδικού Κράτους;
Τί; 
Έλα μου ντε τί; 
Να το πάρει το ποτάμι;

Και οι δύο μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν το ίδιο αποτελεσματικά από έναν φιλιπινέζο...!




> Ξέρουν ότι κοροιδεύουν (σου θυμίζει τον Μπους καιτους φίλους του????) και προσπαθούν με αυτό τον τρόπο να μας καταντησουν...ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ ...να μας κάνουν να σιχαθούμε τους πολιτικούς (είναι τόσο ματαιόδοξοι που θεωρουν εαυτούς ως ίσους και με την έννοια πολιτική) και "συνεπως" την πολιτικ'ή ώστε να δρουν ανενόχλητοι.


Ναι, συμφωνώ. Οδηγούμαστε σε μια ιδεολογική απαξίωση και τρομοκρατία. Μάλιστα αυτό είναι ένα σημείο που ωφείλουμε να προσέξουμε όλως ιδιαιτέρως, όχι μόνο οι ναυτικοί, αλλά κάθε σκεπτόμενος πολίτης. Το χειρότερο είναι να πει κανείς "έλα μωρέ δεν βαριέσαι, που να μπλέκω τώρα, όλα τα ίδια χάλια είναι" και να παρατήσει εξ ολοκλήρου τα κοινά στους φάυλους της πολιτικής. Στις περισσότερες γλώσες της Ευρώπης υπάρχει μια κοινή λέξη "idiot" ή "idiota". Προέρχεται από την Ελληνική λέξη "ιδιώτης" που σημαίνει αυτόν που δεν ασχολείται με τα κοινά, αλλά ιδιωτεύει. Στις ξένες γλώσσες όμως σημαίνει τον ηλίθιο, τον βλαξ, τον άχρηστο. Και όχι τυχαία. Την λέξη αυτήν την έχουν βρει στον Επιτάφιο του Περικλέους που τον έχει διασώσει ο Θουκιδίδης. Εκει λέει πως τον μη μετέχοντα των κοινών πραγμάτων, τον ιδιώτη, "αχρείον καλούμεν". Τον ελέγαν δηλαδή αχρείο, άχρηστο. Εξάλου και στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη υπάρχει μια ωραία παραβολή που μιλάει για τα φυτά του δάσους που θέλησαν κάποια στιγμή να εκλέξουν ένα βασιλιά για να ορίζει τα πράγματα στο δάσος. Αν και απευθήνθηκαν όμως σε πολλά ωραία, ανθοφόρα, καρποφόρα και επιβλητικά φυτά και δένδρα και δρύες κανένα δεν δέχτηκε να αναλάβει αυτήν την τιμή και την ευθύνη. Έτσι τελικά κατέληξαν να διαλέξουν για αρχηγό την αγριαγκαθιά που ήταν το πιο άχρηστο και παρασιτικό φυτό. Και φαντάζεται κανείς και την συνέχεια.
Για αυτό κάθε υπέυθηνος πολίτης οφείλει όπου βρίσκεται να κάνει ό,τι μπορεί από το μετερίζι του. Με σκέψη και ανάλυση, με λόγια προς φίλους και γνωστούς, με διαμαρτυρίες σε υπηρεσίες και πολιτικούς και αν χρειαστεί και με δυναμικές κινητοποιήσεις όπως η δίκαια απεργία των ναυτικών μας. 
Καλός με τους καλούς, κακός με τους κακούς και με τις γάτες σκύλος.
Έτυχε και παρακουλούθησα ένα μεγάλο μέρος από την συζήτηση της αρμόδιας επιτροπής της βουλής για το σχετικό νομοσχέδιο. Ενώ υπήρξαν και κάποιοι βουλευτές που εξηγούσαν που χωλαίνει η ναυτική εκπαίδευση και οι προβλέψεις του νομοσχεδίου, ο αξιότιμος κατά τα άλλα κύριος κύριος ΥΕΝ έκανε πως δεν καταλαβαίνει και προσπαθούσε υποτιμώντας την νοημοσύνη των συναδέλφων του (και την δική μας) να πείσει πως δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα και όλα είναι μια χαρά και τα προβλέπει το "άγιο και άμωμο" νομοσχέδιο. Λίγο ακόμα και θα τον πίστευε δηλαδή κάποιος αν δεν γνώριζε την ουσία των πραγμάτων. Το ωραιότερο βέβαια ήταν όταν πήραν τον λόγο άλλοι βουλευτές για να του εξηγήσουν αυτό που έδειχνε δήθεν να μην καταλαβαίνει και αυτός έφυγε από την επιτροπή για να παραστεί σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή για τον επικείμενο τότε ανασχηματισμό!




> ++++ΠΛΗΡΗ εξίσωση των διπλωμάτων ιδιωτικών σχολών Ναυτικής Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης και Επιμόρφωσης (ΝΕΚΕ) με εκείνα που χορηγούνται από τις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού πρότεινε χθες στη Βουλή ο πρόεδρος της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών Ν. Ευθυμίου κατά την ακρόαση φορέων επί του νομοσχεδίου του ΥΕΝ για την «αναβάθμιση και την αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης».++++
> ΑΥΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ, ΑΥΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ
> ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΑΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, Η "ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΟΧΙ????


Αχ, αυτή η πολιτεία... Βίος και πολιτεία...
Για να δούμε τώρα με την πέμπτη μέρα της απεργίας, ποιός θα έχει πρόβλημα με τις "εσωτρικές ισοροπίες", τα πρώτα επεισόδια ξεκίνησαν στην εκλογική περιφέρεια του αξιοτίμου μας ΥΕΝ.

----------


## Morgan

Μιχάλη συμφωνώ...
ιδιώτες , δηλαδή ηλιθίους (όπως έχουν εξηήσει και οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι) θέλουν.
οποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε..

*αυτό που πρέπει όμως να καταλάβουν ΟΛΟΙ είναι πως η ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΗ και πως η λύση δεν είναι η σύγκρουση των χαμηλών στρωμάτων για τα "μικροσυμφέροντά" τους αλλά η άμεση ικανοποίηση των ΑΙΤΗΜΑ ΤΩΝ των ναυτεργατών..η κυβέρνηση , μπορεί να δώσει λύση......εχθές! θα τολμήσει?*

υ.γ. καλό το ανέκδοτο!

----------


## Michael

> *η κυβέρνηση , μπορεί να δώσει λύση......εχθές! θα τολμήσει?*


Μα φυσικά και θα το τολμήσει!  

Υ.Γ.
Το σημερινό ανέκδοτο νομίζω πως πρέπει να είναι πιο πετυχυμένο από το χθεσινό...


Αλήθεια, υπάρχει δικαστήριο που να μπορεί να κυρήξει "παράνομη και καταχρηστική" την αλαζονεία του εκάστοτε υπουργού;
Τα αιτήματα των ναυτικών και δίκαια είναι και τουλάχιστον μιας δεκαετίας. Οι ναυτικοί δεν είναι απεργομανείς. Όταν απεργούν έχουν δίκιο και κάποιοι έχουν καταχραστεί την υπομονή τους και το φιλότιμό τους.
Μισάφι πια η κοροϊδία. Ο κύριος υπουργός και οι προιστάμενοι του να προσέξουν μη πάθουν το βατερλώ τους.

----------


## Morgan

Εχει Πονεσει Πολυ Αυτη Η Κινηση Των Συναδελφων....
Τωρα Ασ Καταλαβουν Καποιοι Και Καποιεσ Την Δυναμη Των Ναυτικων Και Των Γυρω Τουσ..

Νισαφι, Τοσα Χρονια Μονο Να Τουσ Ζητανε Και Να Χτιζουν Πανω Τουσ Θελουν....

Αληθεια Ξερει Κανεισ Οτι Ενα Απο Αυτα Που Προβλεπει Το Νομοσχεδιο Ειναι Και Η Μειωση Κατα 20% Των Συνταξεων??

----------


## gvaggelas

Θέμα αυταρχισμού και αδιαλλαξίας της κυβέρνησης και προσωπικά του υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας έθεσαν τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης, στη διάρκεια της συζήτησης του νομοσχεδίου για τη ναυτική εκπαίδευση, το οποίο υπερψηφίστηκε από τους βουλευτές της ΝΔ, την Πέμπτη στη Βουλή. 
Στην παρατήρηση των κομμάτων της αντιπολίτευσης ότι ένα από τα αιτήματα της απεργίας των ναυτεργατών υπήρξε και η απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου, ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας σημείωσε: «Το θέμα της απόσυρσης του νομοσχεδίου είναι τελευταίο στη σειρά και εμβολίμως μπήκε, πιο πολύ για να φαίνεται ότι μαζί με όλα τα άλλα θέματα, έχουμε και το θέμα της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης».
Όσον αφορά τις ανησυχίες ότι το νομοσχέδιο πλήττει τα ασφαλιστικά δικαιώματα των ναυτικών, ο κ. Κεφαλογιάννης παρατήρησε ότι έκανε δεκτή, διευκρινιστική διάταξη που συνέταξαν οι νομικοί σύμβουλοι της ΠΝΟ.
Ο κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ Χάρης Καστανίδης επέμεινε ότι το σκεπτικό της επιστράτευσης δεν συνάδει με το άρθρο 22 του Συντάγματος και το Προεδρικό Διάταγμα 17/1974, τα οποία επικαλέστηκε η κυβέρνηση. «Το μόνον που θα μπορούσατε να επικαλεστείτε ελλείψει νόμου, θα ήταν μια δικαστική απόφαση, αλλά το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά, έκρινε ότι δεν συντρέχουν λόγοι κήρυξης της απεργίας ως παράνομης και καταχρηστικής» σημείωσε ο κ. Καστανίδης.

«Η απόφαση του Πρωτοδικείου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την επιστράτευση. Ήταν μια προσφυγή των ακτοπλόων σε βάρος της ΠΝΟ» απάντησε ο κ. Κεφαλογιάννης και πρόσθεσε: «Η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου ανακοίνωσε ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ αποφάσισε να αναλάβει μια πρωτοβουλία για την κατάργηση της επιστράτευσης. Αν αυτά που λέτε είναι σωστά, τότε ο κ. Παπανδρέου έπρεπε να πει από το βήμα της Βουλής ότι τέτοιο θέμα δεν υπάρχει και πως είναι λυμένο με την κατάργηση του ΠΔ 509. Λύστε το θέμα πρώτα μέσα στο ΠΑΣΟΚ και μετά ελάτε στη Βουλή να μας πείτε τις προτάσεις σας». 

«Θα μπορούσατε να είχατε άρει την επιστράτευση. Λύθηκε το πρόβλημά σας. Όμως, οι έκτακτοι νόμοι βολεύουν εσάς και είναι απαίτηση του εφοπλιστικού κεφαλαίου» παρατήρησε εκ μέρους του ΚΚΕ ο Ορέστης Κολοζώφ. 
Ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΝ Γιάννης Δραγασάκης υπενθύμισε την πρόταση του κόμματός του προς όλες τις πολιτικές δυνάμεις να καταργηθεί ο νόμος για την πολιτική επιστράτευση και κάλεσε την κυβέρνηση να ορίσει την ημέρα που θα αρθεί η πολιτική επιστράτευση των ναυτεργατών, κάτι για το οποίο δεν έλαβε απάντηση.
*Κόντρα για την ναυτική εκπαίδευση*

Η εισηγήτρια του ΠΑΣΟΚ Ελπίδα Τσουρή παρατήρησε ότι οι Σχολές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού αναβαθμίζονται μόνον στα χαρτιά, χωρίς να υπάρχει ενίσχυση της υλικοτεχνικής τους υποδομής. Επ' αυτού, ο Μ.Κεφαλογιάννης αντέταξε ότι «για τον εξοπλισμό των προγραμμάτων των Σχολών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, για το έτος 2006 έχουμε προγράμματα 8,5 εκ. ευρώ».

Σχετικά με την κατάργηση της κατάθεσης εγγυητικών επιστολών στο ΥΕΝ εκ μέρους των ακτοπλόων, πριν από την έναρξη των δρομολογίων, ο κ. Κεφαλογιάννης παρατήρησε ότι γίνεται λόγος για «εγγυητικές επιστολές 3.000 ευρώ έως 30.000 ευρώ, για πλοία που κοστίζουν μέχρι και 200 εκ. ευρώ, δηλαδή για κάτι απειροελάχιστο που μας φέρνει σε σύγκρουση με την ΕΕ».

Τέλος, ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, διαβεβαίωσε «με τον πλέον κατηγορηματικό τρόπο», ότι λαμβάνονται όλα τα μέτρα για την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας «αλλά θα γίνονται όπως έγιναν και πέρυσι, έκτακτοι έλεγχοι και θα επιβληθούν υψηλότατες ποινές».

«Από το 1980 μέχρι το 2004, οι ποινές που επιβλήθηκαν από το ΥΕΝ ήταν ύψους 880.000 ευρώ, ενώ τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια, με τους έκτακτους ελέγχους, ήσαν παραπάνω από 5 εκ. ευρώ. Αυτό δείχνει ποια είναι η προσοχή μας και πώς εμείς σκεφτόμαστε τα θέματα της ασφάλειας» ανέφερε ο κος Κεφαλογιάννης.

_news.in.gr, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ, ΜΠΕ_

----------


## Michael

..................................................  ...

----------


## Michael

> "Η απόφαση του Πρωτοδικείου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την επιστράτευση"


Και όμως είχε μια σχέση, την εξής: δεν δικαιολογούσε την καταχρηστική απόφαση της επιστράτευσης. Όσο και αν κάποιοι δεν εννοούν (πεισματικά και περιέργως) να το καταλάβουν. Αν όμως την δικαιολογούσε τότε, σε μια κρίση ευφυΐας, ίσως να το καταλαβαίναν αμέσως και να το διακηρύτταν διαρκώς...




> «Θα μπορούσατε να είχατε άρει την επιστράτευση. Λύθηκε το πρόβλημά σας. Όμως, οι έκτακτοι νόμοι βολεύουν εσάς και είναι απαίτηση του εφοπλιστικού κεφαλαίου» παρατήρησε εκ μέρους του ΚΚΕ ο Ορέστης Κολοζώφ. 
> Ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΝ Γιάννης Δραγασάκης υπενθύμισε την πρόταση του κόμματός του προς όλες τις πολιτικές δυνάμεις να καταργηθεί ο νόμος για την πολιτική επιστράτευση και κάλεσε την κυβέρνηση να ορίσει την ημέρα που θα αρθεί η πολιτική επιστράτευση των ναυτεργατών, κάτι για το οποίο δεν έλαβε απάντηση.


Πολλά λένε αυτοί, μήπως πρέπει να τους επιστρατεύσουμε να τελειώνουμε;





> «για τον εξοπλισμό των προγραμμάτων των Σχολών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, για το έτος 2006 έχουμε προγράμματα 8,5 εκ. ευρώ»


Ναι, αλλά που ακριβώς θα πάνε;




> Σχετικά με την κατάργηση της κατάθεσης εγγυητικών επιστολών στο ΥΕΝ εκ μέρους των ακτοπλόων, πριν από την έναρξη των δρομολογίων, ο κ. Κεφαλογιάννης παρατήρησε ότι γίνεται λόγος για «εγγυητικές επιστολές 3.000 ευρώ έως 30.000 ευρώ, για πλοία που κοστίζουν μέχρι και 200 εκ. ευρώ, δηλαδή για κάτι απειροελάχιστο που μας φέρνει σε σύγκρουση με την ΕΕ».


Το σωστό να λέγεται. Εξάλλου αυτοί δεν είναι και τίποτα παλιοναυτεργάτες... Βέβαια αν το δεις και από την άλλη, ίσως αν τους επιστρατεύαμε;;




> «αλλά θα γίνονται όπως έγιναν και πέρυσι, έκτακτοι έλεγχοι και θα επιβληθούν υψηλότατες ποινές»[...]«ενώ τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια, με τους έκτακτους ελέγχους, ήσαν παραπάνω από 5 εκ. ευρώ.


Το πρώτο κουίζ της εβδομάδος (και θα 'θελα όποιος μπορεί να το ψάξει και να μου απαντήσει, διότι πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζω): πόσα έχουν τελικά εισπραχθεί εώς τώρα;




> Αυτό δείχνει ποια είναι η προσοχή μας και πώς εμείς σκεφτόμαστε τα θέματα της ασφάλειας» ανέφερε ο κος Κεφαλογιάννης.


Το δεύτερο κουίζ της εβδομάδας (και όχι μόνο): πιστεύετε ότι όταν κάποιον τον αναγκάζεις να δουλεύει με το ζόρι και δεν του επιτρέπεις να έχει καμία διεκδίκηση, και εν προκειμένω μιλάμε για τους ναυτικούς, αυτό αυξάνει την ασφάλεια την ασφάλεια ή την μειώνει; Για μένα τουλάχιστον, το ερώτημα είναι ρητορικό, για εσάς;

----------


## Morgan

μολις είδα την ερώτηση σου Michael ! την ρητορικη......

----------


## Michael

Η λύση στα προβλήματα τησ εκπαίδευσης και της ανεργίας των ναυτικών ήρθε! Ας χειροκροτήσουμε όλοι μαζί και ας πούμε τρία ζήτω!
Ακολουθεί η λυση όπως ανακοινώνεται στην επίσησημη ιστοσελίδα του ΥΕΝ:

*Ίδρυση Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης και Επιμόρφωσης*

_28-06-2006_ 
*«Κατάρτιση και Γνώση η απάντηση στην ανεργία των ναυτικών»*
_Οι Υπουργοί Μανώλης Κ.Κεφαλογιάννης και Σάββας Τσιτουρίδης, συμφώνησαν στην ίδρυση Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης._ 
_1. Ο περιορισμός της ανεργίας αποτελεί κεντρικό στόχο της Κυβερνητικής Πολιτικής. Ιδιαίτερα για το σημαντικό και συνάμα ευαίσθητο κλάδο της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας, η Κυβέρνηση καταβάλει ένα διαρκή και καθημερινό αγώνα για την αντιμετώπιση της ανεργίας των ναυτικών. Στα πλαίσια της προσπάθειας αυτής, το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, σε συνεργασία με το Υπουργείο Απασχόλησης & Κοινωνικής Προστασίας, συμμετέχει σε προγράμματα κατάρτισης ανέργων πλοιάρχων και μηχανικών._ 
_Προχωρώντας όμως ένα βήμα πιο πέρα και δείχνοντας το ουσιαστικό ενδιαφέρον της Κυβέρνησης για τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς, τα Υπουργεία Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Απασχόλησης & Κοινωνικής Προστασίας αποφάσισαν και θα υλοποιήσουν προγράμματα κατάρτισης ανέργων ναυτικών όλων των ειδικοτήτων με κεντρικό στόχο τη διαρκή εκπαίδευση τους, που θα τους καταστήσει ανταγωνιστικούς στο νέο σύγχρονο εργασιακό περιβάλλον._ 

_2. Οι Υπουργοί κ.κ. Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης και Σάββας Τσιτουρίδης, συμφώνησαν στην ίδρυση Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης. Η δράση αυτή έρχεται να καλύψει ένα σημαντικό κενό αναφορικά με την αντιμετώπιση της ανεργίας των κατωτέρων πληρωμάτων. Η Κυβέρνηση με νομοθετική ρύθμιση των Υπουργείων Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Απασχόλησης, που θα κατατεθεί στη Βουλή στο αμέσως επόμενο διάστημα, δημιουργεί νέα δεδομένα για την απασχόληση των ελλήνων ναυτικών._ 
_Το υπό ίδρυση Ινστιτούτο Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης, θα είναι και ο τελικός δικαιούχος για δράσεις κατάρτισης ανέργων ναυτικών, ναυτιλιακών και λιμενικών ειδικοτήτων. Το Ινστιτούτο αποτελεί μια σύγχρονη πρόταση, ενταγμένη πλήρως στο πνεύμα των νέων δεδομένων που διαμορφώνονται0, η οποία ευελπιστεί να δώσει στους καταρτιζόμενους τα απαραίτητα εφόδια που θα τους καθιστούν ανταγωνιστικούς στο νέο περιβάλλον της σύγχρονης ναυτιλίας. Το Ινστιτούτο Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης, σε συνεργασία με όλους τους αρμόδιους φορείς σχεδιασμού, θα υλοποιήσει δράσεις κατάρτισης με την ολοκλήρωση των οποίων το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των συμμετεχόντων θα έχει όλα τα αναγκαία εφόδια και δεξιότητες για να επιστρέψει με επιτυχία στην αγορά εργασίας. Αξίζει επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι το υπό ίδρυση Ινστιτούτο θα έχει εξασφαλισμένους πόρους για τη βιωσιμότητά του, χωρίς την παραπέρα επιβάρυνση του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού, ενώ θα στελεχωθεί από εξειδικευμένους τεχνοκράτες και επιστήμονες στον τομέα της κατάρτισης._ 
_Με την δημιουργία και την υλοποίηση προγραμμάτων επιδοτούμενης κατάρτισης και επιμόρφωσης ναυτικών, όλων των ειδικοτήτων, επιδιώκεται:_
_Η αναβάθμιση της ποιότητας των στελεχών του Εμπορικού μας Ναυτικού__Η βελτίωση του επιπέδου των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών του Ελληνικού ναυτεργατικού δυναμικού__Η εξασφάλιση μεγαλύτερων δυνατοτήτων απασχόλησης των Ελλήνων ναυτικών τόσο στον Ελληνικό όσο και στον Ελληνόκτητο Εμπορικό Στόλο__Η αντιστάθμιση του υψηλότερου κόστους εργασίας των Ελλήνων Ναυτικών (σε σχέση με ναυτικούς τρίτων χωρών) με την παροχή από αυτούς υψηλότερου επιπέδου ποιοτικών υπηρεσιών__Η συνεχής προσαρμογή στις εκάστοτε ανάγκες της αγοράς ναυτικής εργασίας, μέσω εξειδικευμένου φορέα που θα παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις._Γιατί τωρα εγω δεν αισθανόμαι ευτυχισμένος και κάτι νοιώθω να είναι σάπιο στο βασίλειο της Δανιμαρκίας;

----------


## Morgan

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΓΚΑΘΕΤΟΣ

----------


## Michael

Μακάρι να αποδειχτώ στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι η όλη προσπάθεια θα είχε ευδοκιμήσει επ' ωφελεία της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας και των Ελλήνων ναυτικών. Μακάρι. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Καμμία φορά το ενστικτό μας ξεγελά...

----------


## elpida

*Ίδρυση Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης και Επιμόρφωσης*

*28-06-2006* 
*«Κατάρτιση και Γνώση η απάντηση στην ανεργία των ναυτικών»
Οι Υπουργοί Μανώλης Κ.Κεφαλογιάννης και Σάββας Τσιτουρίδης, συμφώνησαν στην ίδρυση Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης.* 
1. Ο περιορισμός της ανεργίας αποτελεί κεντρικό στόχο της Κυβερνητικής Πολιτικής. Ιδιαίτερα για το σημαντικό και συνάμα ευαίσθητο κλάδο της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας, η Κυβέρνηση καταβάλει ένα διαρκή και καθημερινό αγώνα για την αντιμετώπιση της ανεργίας των ναυτικών. Στα πλαίσια της προσπάθειας αυτής, το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, σε συνεργασία με το Υπουργείο Απασχόλησης & Κοινωνικής Προστασίας, συμμετέχει σε προγράμματα κατάρτισης ανέργων πλοιάρχων και μηχανικών. 
Προχωρώντας όμως ένα βήμα πιο πέρα και δείχνοντας το ουσιαστικό ενδιαφέρον της Κυβέρνησης για τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς, τα Υπουργεία Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Απασχόλησης & Κοινωνικής Προστασίας αποφάσισαν και θα υλοποιήσουν προγράμματα κατάρτισης ανέργων ναυτικών όλων των ειδικοτήτων με κεντρικό στόχο τη διαρκή εκπαίδευση τους, που θα τους καταστήσει ανταγωνιστικούς στο νέο σύγχρονο εργασιακό περιβάλλον. 

2. Οι Υπουργοί κ.κ. Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης και Σάββας Τσιτουρίδης, συμφώνησαν στην ίδρυση Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης. Η δράση αυτή έρχεται να καλύψει ένα σημαντικό κενό αναφορικά με την αντιμετώπιση της ανεργίας των κατωτέρων πληρωμάτων. Η Κυβέρνηση με νομοθετική ρύθμιση των Υπουργείων Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Απασχόλησης, που θα κατατεθεί στη Βουλή στο αμέσως επόμενο διάστημα, δημιουργεί νέα δεδομένα για την απασχόληση των ελλήνων ναυτικών. 
Το υπό ίδρυση Ινστιτούτο Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης, θα είναι και ο τελικός δικαιούχος για δράσεις κατάρτισης ανέργων ναυτικών, ναυτιλιακών και λιμενικών ειδικοτήτων. Το Ινστιτούτο αποτελεί μια σύγχρονη πρόταση, ενταγμένη πλήρως στο πνεύμα των νέων δεδομένων που διαμορφώνονται0, η οποία ευελπιστεί να δώσει στους καταρτιζόμενους τα απαραίτητα εφόδια που θα τους καθιστούν ανταγωνιστικούς στο νέο περιβάλλον της σύγχρονης ναυτιλίας. Το Ινστιτούτο Ναυτικής Κατάρτισης, σε συνεργασία με όλους τους αρμόδιους φορείς σχεδιασμού, θα υλοποιήσει δράσεις κατάρτισης με την ολοκλήρωση των οποίων το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των συμμετεχόντων θα έχει όλα τα αναγκαία εφόδια και δεξιότητες για να επιστρέψει με επιτυχία στην αγορά εργασίας. Αξίζει επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι το υπό ίδρυση Ινστιτούτο θα έχει εξασφαλισμένους πόρους για τη βιωσιμότητά του, χωρίς την παραπέρα επιβάρυνση του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού, ενώ θα στελεχωθεί από εξειδικευμένους τεχνοκράτες και επιστήμονες στον τομέα της κατάρτισης. 
Με την δημιουργία και την υλοποίηση προγραμμάτων επιδοτούμενης κατάρτισης και επιμόρφωσης ναυτικών, όλων των ειδικοτήτων, επιδιώκεται: Η αναβάθμιση της ποιότητας των στελεχών του Εμπορικού μας ΝαυτικούΗ βελτίωση του επιπέδου των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών του Ελληνικού ναυτεργατικού δυναμικούΗ εξασφάλιση μεγαλύτερων δυνατοτήτων απασχόλησης των Ελλήνων ναυτικών τόσο στον Ελληνικό όσο και στον Ελληνόκτητο Εμπορικό ΣτόλοΗ αντιστάθμιση του υψηλότερου κόστους εργασίας των Ελλήνων Ναυτικών (σε σχέση με ναυτικούς τρίτων χωρών) με την παροχή από αυτούς υψηλότερου επιπέδου ποιοτικών υπηρεσιώνΗ συνεχής προσαρμογή στις εκάστοτε ανάγκες της αγοράς ναυτικής εργασίας, μέσω εξειδικευμένου φορέα που θα παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## Morgan

Ο καθηγητής Κώστας Γκιζιάκης μιλάει για το επίπεδο των ναυτιλιακών σπουδών στην Ελλάδα
Ελπιδοφόρες προοπτικές με ανάπτυξη έρευνας και υποδομών

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Δευτέρα, 24 Ιουλίου 2006 07:00 

ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΟ θετικό αντίκτυπο στην ανάπτυξη της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας στην Ελλάδα θα έχει η «επένδυση» στα ναυτιλιακά τμήματα των πανεπιστημίων στη χώρα μας. Η «διαδρομή» για την επίτευξη του στόχου που είναι η πρωτοπορία στην ναυτιλιακή έρευνα, αλλά και η «εισαγωγή» ξένων φοιτητών, είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένη με τη συνολική προσπάθεια μετατροπής της Ελλάδας και ιδιαίτερα του Πειραιά σε Διεθνές Ναυτιλιακό Κέντρο. 



«Οι σπουδές στο εξωτερικό δεν έχουν κάτι περισσότερο από πλευράς ύλης, έχουν όμως το πλεονέκτημα των υποδομών και συνεπώς καλύτερους όρους μάθησης για τους φοιτητές».

Ο καθηγητής του Τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών του πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά Κώστας Γκιζιάκης τονίζει στη «Ν» ότι οι σπουδές στο εξωτερικό δεν έχουν κάτι περισσότερο από πλευράς ύλης. Προσθέτει όμως ότι το ποσοστό των αλλοδαπών φοιτητών είναι περίπου 5% του αριθμού των Ελλήνων φοιτητών, την ώρα που το περιεχόμενο των μαθημάτων είναι πολύ ανταγωνιστικό με εκείνο των ξένων πανεπιστημίων, τα οποία σε πολλές περιπτώσεις σφύζουν από ξένους φοιτητές. Έχουν όμως, τονίζει, το πλεονέκτημα των υποδομών και συνεπώς καλύτερους όρους μάθησης για τους φοιτητές. Παρ' όλα αυτά για τους απόφοιτους του Ναυτιλιακού Τμήματος, όπως υπογραμμίζει ο καθηγητής Κώστας Γκιζιάκης, φαίνεται ότι το ποσοστό ανεργίας είναι σχεδόν μηδενικό καθώς και ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των αποφοίτων - πάνω από το 70% - εργάζεται στο ναυτιλιακό κλάδο, ενώ το υπόλοιπο ποσοστό αποφοίτων εργάζεται με επιτυχία σε τράπεζες, ελεγκτικούς οργανισμούς και δημόσιο τομέα. 

Επίσης αποκαλύπτει ότι φιλοδοξία των καθηγητών του πανεπιστημίου είναι η ανάπτυξη της έρευνας με ιδιωτικούς πόρους και με τη συμμετοχή του Πανεπιστημίου στα διακρατικά ερευνητικά προγράμματα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Και αυτό γιατί όπως υπογραμμίζει, το Κέντρο Ερευνών του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά (ΚΕΠΠ) παρ' όλο που είναι το μόνο θεσμοθετημένο πανελλαδικά στον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο, δεν έχουν διατεθεί πόροι από υπουργεία ή άλλους δημόσιους οργανισμούς. 

-Κύριε καθηγητά, πολύς λόγος γίνεται τελευταία για την επόμενη ημέρα της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης στην Ελλάδα, και για την προσπάθεια προσέλκυσης νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Παράλληλα όμως, πολλοί νέοι άνθρωποι προσανατολίζονται και στις ναυτιλιακές σπουδές. Πώς διαμορφώνεται σήμερα η κατάσταση στον Ελλαδικό χώρο και ιδιαίτερα στο πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά;

-«Κύριε Τσιμπλάκη ακούστε. Το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά έχει κατορθώσει από την ίδρυσή του μέχρι και σήμερα, να δημιουργεί πρωτοποριακές σπουδές σε διάφορους τομείς που έχει ανάγκη η οικονομία της χώρας μας. Το 1989 ιδρύθηκε το Τμήμα Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά με πρωταγωνιστή τον αείμνηστο καθηγητή Βασίλη Μεταξά και άλλους καθηγητές που θα έπρεπε να μνημονεύσω, αλλά ο χώρος δεν επαρκεί. Η δεκαεξαετής λειτουργία του Τμήματος έδειξε ότι ήταν μία ανάγκη η δημιουργία εξειδικευμένων στελεχών για τις ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις.

Ύστερα από μερικά χρόνια δημιουργήθηκε παρόμοιο Τμήμα και στη Χίο στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου. Από τις μελέτες που γίνονται κάθε δύο χρόνια από το Γραφείο Διασύνδεσης του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά και αφορούν την εργασιακή κατάσταση των αποφοίτων του Ναυτιλιακού Τμήματος φαίνεται ότι το ποσοστό ανεργίας είναι σχεδόν μηδενικό και ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των αποφοίτων (πάνω από 70%) εργάζεται στο ναυτιλιακό κλάδο και το υπόλοιπο σε τράπεζες, ελεγκτικούς οργανισμούς και δημόσιο τομέα».

-Σήμερα στην Ελλάδα όπως αναφέρατε υπάρχουν δύο Πανεπιστήμια με τμήματα ναυτιλιακών σπουδών. Ποιο είναι το επίπεδο σπουδών συγκριτικά με τα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού; Ποια τα πλεονεκτήματα και ποια τα μειονεκτήματα; 

-«Να σας πω. Το επίπεδο σπουδών του Τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο των μαθημάτων είναι πολύ ανταγωνιστικό με εκείνο των ξένων πανεπιστημίων, δεδομένου ότι σχεδόν όλοι οι καθηγητές του έχουν κάνει προπτυχιακές ή μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο εξωτερικό και έχουν συγγράψει είτε βιβλία είτε σημειώσεις πολύ πρόσφατα στα οποία περιλαμβάνονται όλες οι εξελίξεις του κλάδου. Επιπρόσθετα, θα πρέπει να τονίσω υπάρχουν πέντε ερευνητικά εργαστήρια που αναλύουν, ερευνούν και μελετούν όλες τις πτυχές του κλάδου της ναυτιλίας. 

Επειδή όμως, κάθε καθηγητής έχει αυτονομία όσον αφορά την ύλη που διδάσκει, εγώ μπορώ να αναφερθώ στο επίπεδο σπουδών της ναυτιλιακής οικονομικής και των ναυλώσεων που είναι τα αντικείμενα που «θεραπεύω» μαζί με άλλους συναδέλφους. Η προσπάθειά μου είναι να ενσωματώσω ότι πιο νέο από πλευράς έρευνας έχει βρεθεί στην ύλη των εν λόγω μαθημάτων. Για τον λόγο αυτό δίδονται εκτός από την ελληνική και ξένη πολλαπλή βιβλιογραφία. Οι σπουδές στο εξωτερικό δεν έχουν κάτι περισσότερο από πλευράς ύλης, έχουν όμως το πλεονέκτημα των υποδομών και συνεπώς καλύτερους όρους μάθησης για τους φοιτητές».

-Παράλληλα στο πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά στο οποίο διδάσκετε προσφέρει και ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα σπουδών για την ναυτιλία. Πώς εξελίσσεται και ποιες οι προοπτικές του;

-«Το Μεταπτυχιακό Πρόγραμμα Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά ιδρύθηκε το 2002. Είναι διαρκείας δύο ακαδημαϊκών ετών και έχει κατευθύνσεις στη διοίκηση, οικονομία, μεταφορές και περιβάλλον. Δέχεται φοιτητές όχι μόνο από το Ναυτιλιακό Τμήμα, αλλά και από άλλους κλάδους όπως ναυπηγούς, οικονομολόγους, νομικούς κ.ά. Οι προοπτικές του στην αγορά εργασίας είναι πολύ καλές, γιατί παρέχει ναυτιλιακή εξειδίκευση σε επιστήμονες διαφόρων κλάδων που έχει ανάγκη η ναυτιλιακή αγορά εργασία».

Το εκπαιδευτικό κέντρο 

-Κύριε καθηγητά, αυτή την περίοδο γίνονται εντατικές προσπάθειες να αναπτυχθούν και στην Ελλάδα οι ναυτιλιακές υπηρεσίες, με στόχο να δημιουργήσουμε ένα ισχυρό διεθνές ναυτιλιακό κέντρο. Ποιο ρόλο μπορούν να «παίξουν» σε αυτή την προσπάθεια τα τμήματα ναυτιλιακών σπουδών των πανεπιστημίων σήμερα; Τι βελτιώσεις είναι δυνατό να γίνουν ώστε να ενισχυθεί η θέση τους;

-«Πολλές κυβερνήσεις επί σειρά ετών είχαν λεκτικά τουλάχιστον θέσει στο πρόγραμμά τους το στόχο να δημιουργήσουν ένα διεθνές ναυτιλιακό κέντρο. Για να γίνει πραγματικότητα πρέπει πρώτον να υπάρξει η τεχνική και θεσμική πλατφόρμα που θα αναπτυχθούν οι υπηρεσίες αυτές. Δεύτερον χρειάζεται εξειδικευμένο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που θα είναι διαθέσιμο για τη στελέχωση τέτοιων προσπαθειών από τις εταιρείες. Σε αυτό το δεύτερο συμβάλλει η ναυτιλιακή πανεπιστημιακή εκπαίδευση με τα προγράμματα προπτυχιακών και μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών».

-Πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορέσουμε να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να εισάγουμε φοιτητές από το εξωτερικό, που θα έρχονται στην Ελλάδα για να σπουδάσουν τη ναυτιλία. Και πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό;

-«Η εισαγωγή φοιτητών από το εξωτερικό υπάρχει και σήμερα σε πολύ μικρή κλίμακα με την προϋπόθεση να γνωρίζουν την ελληνική γλώσσα. Για παράδειγμα το ναυτιλιακό τμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά έχει φοιτητές από Αφρική, Ουκρανία, Βουλγαρία, Ρουμανία, Ρωσία, Αίγυπτο και άλλες χώρες. Το ποσοστό των αλλοδαπών φοιτητών είναι περίπου 5% του αριθμού των Ελλήνων φοιτητών. Ο αριθμός αυτός θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερος αν η διδασκαλία γινόταν και στα Αγγλικά. Με τις νέες προτάσεις της κυβέρνησης, αν ψηφιστούν, θα μπορεί το Τμήμα Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών να δημιουργήσει αγγλόφωνα ναυτιλιακά προγράμματα που θα ικανοποιούν τη ζήτηση αλλοδαπών φοιτητών».

Το Κέντρο Ερευνών 

-Ποιο είναι το έργο που παράγει το Κέντρο Έρευνας του πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά, και ποιες φιλοδοξίες έχετε για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξή του;

-«Το Κέντρο Ερευνών του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά (ΚΕΠΠ) είναι ερευνητικό κέντρο που καλύπτει όλα τα Τμήματα του Πανεπιστημίου. Κάτω από αυτό βρίσκονται τα ερευνητικά εργαστήρια του Τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών, που είναι θεσμοθετημένα. Ένα από αυτά είναι το εργαστήριο της Ναυτιλιακής Οικονομίας, Διοίκησης και Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων που ερευνά ναυτιλιακά θέματα. Η χρηματοδότησή τους προέρχεται κύρια από ιδιωτικούς πόρους και το Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδος. Δυστυχώς στο εργαστήριο αυτό, παρ' όλο που είναι το μόνο θεσμοθετημένο πανελλαδικά στο συγκεκριμένο κλάδο, δεν έχουν διατεθεί πόροι από υπουργεία ή άλλους δημόσιους οργανισμούς. Οι φιλοδοξίες μας είναι να αναπτύξουμε την έρευνα με ιδιωτικούς πόρους και με τη συμμετοχή μας στα διακρατικά ερευνητικά προγράμματα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης». 

Συνεργασία

-Επίσης το ΚΕΠΠ του πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά συνεργάζεται με το Σωματείο Μεσιτών Ναυτιλιακών Συμβάσεων. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, θα ήθελα να μου αναλύσετε τη συνεργασία που έχετε, και να μου πείτε τους στόχους που έχετε θέσει.

-«Το ερευνητικό εργαστήριο Ναυτιλιακής Οικονομίας, Διοίκησης και Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων, όπως προανέφερα έχει στόχο να προσελκύσει ιδιωτικούς πόρους για την ανάπτυξη και εξειδίκευση του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού στον τομέα των ναυλώσεων έτσι ώστε να ικανοποιηθεί μία απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη ενός ισχυρού ναυτιλιακού κέντρου στην Ελλάδα. Στα πλαίσια αυτά υπάρχει μία προγραμματική συμφωνία με το Σωματείο των Ναυλομεσιτών που θα επιτρέψει στο Σωματείο να χρησιμοποιήσει τα θεωρητικά και ερευνητικά αποτελέσματα στα σεμινάρια εξειδίκευσης που πραγματοποιεί το Σωματείο των Ναυλομεσιτών».

----------


## Morgan

επιστρεφουμε ελλαδα...για επιμορφωση !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σεμιναριο της BIMCO  για το Time Charter.

----------


## Mad_k

Συναδελφοι τελικά το νομοσχέδιο έγινε νόμος ή όχι ακόμα?

----------


## Stam

just want to say hi

----------


## v.g.

hi back to u

----------


## gvaggelas

Κατάρτιση ανέργων και παροχή επαγγελματικής πιστοποίησης σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της ΔΣ STCW 78/95, έτους 2004Δράση: 1.3. Περιγραφή: Το πρόγραμμα αφορά στην κατάρτιση  ανέργων ναυτικών που θέλουν να επικαιροποιήσουν τις γνώσεις και δεξιότητές τους σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα που ορίζει η Διεθνής Σύμβαση STCW 78/95.
Παρέχεται η απαιτούμενη εκπαίδευση ώστε οι καταρτιζόμενοι να ανταποκρίνονται στους αυτοματισμούς υψηλού επιπέδου που διαθέτουν τα σημερινά πλοία. Eπίσης, αξιολογείται η επαγγελματική ικανότητα των στελεχών του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού για την απόκτηση πιστοποιητικών / αποδεικτικών ναυτικής ικανότητας.
Πρόγραμμα: Ε.Π. ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΗ Αποδέκτες:
5321 ¶νεργοι ναυτικοί που διαθέτουν ναυτικό φυλλάδιο. Προθεσμία υποβολής αιτήσεων: 
1/1/2004-31/12/2008  
*Παράταση προθεσμίας υλοποίησης του συνόλου των προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης μέχρι 31/12/2008.* 
 Περιοχή εφαρμογής: 
ΟΛΗ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ  Όροι και προϋποθέσεις: ¶νεργοι ναυτικοί οι οποίοι διαθέτουν ναυτικό φυλλάδιο. Τι χρηματοδοτείται: Η συμμετοχή των ωφελούμενων στα προγράμματα επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης (καταβολή εκπαιδευτικού επιδόματος).Το κόστος υλοποίησης των προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης.
Είδος ενίσχυσης: Οι συμμετέχοντες στα προγράμματα ωφελούμενοι (ανεξάρτητα από το δικαίωμα λήψης ή μη τακτικού επιδόματος ανεργίας) δικαιούνται εκπαιδευτικού επιδόματος *3,52 € μικτό* ανά ώρα εκπαίδευσης. 
Ειδικά για τους επιδοτούμενους ανέργους γίνεται αναστολή του επιδόματος ανεργίας για όσο χρόνο διαρκεί η κατάρτισή τους. Το χρονικό διάστημα που διαρκεί η κατάρτιση συνυπολογίζεται στο χρόνο επιδότησης της ανεργίας τους. Προϋπολογισμός: Διαθέσιμος προϋπολογισμός για την δράση: *3.827.000,00 €*
Η δράση συγχρηματοδοτείται από το ΕΚΤ 

Αρμόδιος Φορέας Επωνυμία: ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ (ΔΕΚΝ) Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ΠληροφορίεςΕπωνυμία: Διεύθυνση Εκπαίδευσης Ναυτικών (ΔΕΚΝ)Χειριστής: Π. ΣπανόςΔιεύθυνση: Νοταρά 92, ΠειραιάςΤηλέφωνο: 210 4191543Email: dekn@yen.grΙστοσελίδα: http://www.yen.gr



http://www.info3kps.gr/showproclamation.asp?ID=470

----------


## Chief

Υπάρχει - ίσως - κάποια εξέληξη με το Ινστιτούτο Ναυτικής Κατάρτησης ;
Πρόκειται να λειτουργήση ποτέ ;

----------


## dragstar

μπορει μηπως καποιος να απαντησει με ποιον τροπο θα γινεται η ισοτιμια των πτυχιων μας?

----------


## Morgan

exei ksekatharistei ayto apo pouthena? eixa meinei sto oti einai skepsh h'plano na ginei....

isws to psaxnoun oi fwsthres akoma

----------


## Morgan

> μπορει μηπως καποιος να απαντησει με ποιον τροπο θα γινεται η ισοτιμια των πτυχιων μας?


κανα τηλεφωνο στο υπουργειο ή στο ΚΕΣΕΝ εχεις δοκιμασει?

----------


## uziel

Κατ'αρχήν θα επιθυμούσα πριν ξεκινήσω την έκφραση της άποψης επί του θέματος να σας γνωστοποιήσω το λόγο τον οποίο με οδήγησε στη συγγραφή του. Είμαι απόφοιτος των ΑΕΝ και ήδη εργαζόμενος σε μια μικρή ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία. Βλέποντας λοιπόν την απόγνωση στα πρόσωπα των παλιών συμφοιτητών μου , αλλά και την απορία και πολλές φορές την απογοήτευση που πηγάζει από αυτούς καθώς και από τους χρήστες του site, θα ήθελα και εγώ να συμβάλλω με τον τρόπο μου και αν είναι δυνατό να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ με αυτές τις λιγοστές μου γνώσεις επί του θέματος.
 Όταν πρωτομπήκα στη σχολή ήμουν ήδη 22 ετών και είχα εκππληρωμένες τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις, καθώς και ένα άλλο πτυχίο άλλης σχολής.Ήμουν κατασταλαγμένος πως το επάγγελμα του αξιωματικού του Ε.Ν. ήταν το καταληλότερο για κάποιον ο οποίος θέλει να σταδιοδρομήσει, να αποκατασταθεί οικονομικά και να αποκτήσει κοινωνικό prestige, λίγο πολύ ότι ζητάει ο κάθε άνθρωπος σε αυτήν την ηληκία. Στη συνέχεια, μέσα από την φοίτηση στη σχολή,τον τρόπο λειτουργίας και οργάνωσής αλλά και την ζωή στα εμπορικά πλοία(ποντοπόρα), ο μύθος αυτός που είχα φτιάξει στο μυαλό μου κατέρευσε <<εν μία νυκτί>>. *(Δεν είναι βέβαια απαραίτητο να συμβέι το ίδιο σε όλους, απλά παραθέτω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία.)* Φτάνοντας λοιπόν στο τελευταίο έτος της σχολής είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει να ψάχνω για εναλλακτικούς τρόπους επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης που πάντα όμως θα σχετίζονταν με τον τομέα της ναυτιλίας. Έψαξα για μεταπτυχιακά. Διαπίστωσα λοιπόν πως ο μόνος ευφικτός τρόπος για να κάνεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό, που σημειωτέον το πιθανότερο είναι να μην αναγνωριστεί ποτέ από το Ελληνικό δημόσιο και τον Ελληνικό κρατικό μηχανισμό, παρά να λήφθεί σοβαρά υπ' όψιν μονάχα από τη ναυτιλιακή που θα αποτανθείς για να σε προσλάβει, είναι τα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού και ειδικότερα της Αγγλίας και φυσικά μονάχα αν έχεις ένα ισχυρό οικονομικό υπόβαθρο. Αναφέρομαι στα πανεπιστήμια της Αγγλίας διότι: στο πανεπιστήμιο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ υπάρχουν άτομα που γνωρίζω και αυτή τη στιγμή είναι εν ενεργεία καθηγητές στις ΑΕΝ οι οποίοι φοίτησαν , αποφοίτησαν, πλήρωσαν και το μεταπτυχιακό τους αναγνωρίστηκε ως *ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ* και η υπόθεση έχει πάρει το δρόμο της Εληνικής δικαιοσύνης. Στο δε πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου οι θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες και ο τρόπος εισαγωγής αρκετά δύσκολος καθότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πολλοί. 
       Μία άλλη λύση αλλά αρκετά δαπανηρή επίσης και ερκετά αμφίβολη ταυτοχρόνως είναι οι σπουδές σε κάποιο αγγλόφωνο ελληνικό κολέγιο. Αλλά και εκεί ο κρατικός μηχανισμός θέτει επόδια καθ' όσον όλα τα άλλα ευρωπαϊκά κράτη τα αναγνωρίζουν, στην Ελλάδα ακόμα το θέμα εκκρεμεί.
       Μετέπειτα μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις τα προγράμματα των κατατακτήριων εξετάσεων σε κάποια οικονομική σχολή ή σχολή ναυτιλιακού τμήματος σε κάποιο Ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο.(Αν επιτύχεις στις εξετάσεις γίνεσαι δεκτός από το δεύτερο έτος-χρώστας όμως τα μαθήματα του πρώτου) 
       Τώρα για αυτούς που επιθυμούν το λιμενικό τα πλώτα της πυροσβεστικής, της Σ.Δ.Ο.Ε.και τα λοιπά παραθυράκια του Ελληνικού δημοσίου χρειάζεται αρκετή τύχη και γενικότερα ό,τι άλλο γνωρίζει ο κάθε Έλληνας πολίτης πως πρέπει να έχει για να μπει στο Ελληνικό δημόσιο......
*  Η ναυτιλία στην Ελλάδα δεν πεθαίνει ούτε θα πεθάνει αν αυτό νομίζουν πολλοί* απλά αλλάζει προσανατολισμό. Δηλαδή , κάποτε οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί πλαισίωναν τα πλοία και εργάζονταν σε αυτά, το ίδιο γινόταν και με τους ¶γγλους και με άλλους Ευρωπαϊκούς λαούς. Με την πάροδο των χρόνο και την ανάπτυξη του βιοτικού και πνευματικού επίπεδου στη χώρα μας και με την απόκτηση της τεχνογνωσίας και της θαλάσσιας εμπειρίας που αποκτήθηκε από τη θητεία των Ελλήνων ναυτικών άλλοι στελέχωσαν τα γραφεία των ναυτιλιακών , άλλοι ασχολήθηκαν με κάτι άλλο , άλλους οι ίδιες οι ανάγκες του επαγγέλματος τους έκαναν να τα παρατήσουν(συνεχόμενη επιμόρφωση-γνώσεις αγγλικών-εισαγωγή Η/Υ στα πλοία). Ας μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια πως οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί παλιά δέχονταν να ταξιδέψουν με πολύ χαμηλότερους μισθούς σε σχέση με τους άλλους Ευρωπαίους, πράγμα λοιπόν που κάνουν σήμερα οι Φιλιπινέζοι οι, Ουκρανοί , οι Κινέζοι , οι Ρώσσοι κτλπ. Κατά συνέπεια είναι φυσικό επόμενο του ελεύθερου εμπορίου η ναυτιλία <<εκ των έσω>> να αλλάξει χέρια, χωρίς αυτό όμως να σημαίνει πως τα πλοία θα πάψουν να ανήκουν σε Έλληνες εφοπλιστές. 
          Κατά συνέπεια εμείς οι Έλληνες που έχουμε ναυτική παράδοση, τεχνογνωσία και εμπειρία, είμαστε αυτοί που πρέπει να πλαισιόσουμε της ναυτιλιακές εταιρείς. Πώς όμως είναι δυνατό να γίνει αυτό τη στιγμή που τα ίδια τα Ελληνικά εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα, τους πλέον κατάλληλους ανθρώπους για αυτή τη δουλειά που είναι οι απόφοιτοι των ΑΕΝ τους υποβαθμίζει και δεν τους δίνει ελευθερία κινήσεων στην παραπάνω επιμόρφωσή τους? Γιατί δεν αναγνωρίζει τον τίτλο σπουδών τους ως ισότιμο των άλλων ιδρυμάτων από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει 4 ετής φοίτηση (1 χρόνος θαλάσσια υπηρεσία) Αλλά σε υποχρεώνουν να πάρεις δίπλωμα πλοιάρχου ¶ για να έχεις χαρτί ισότιμο των ΤΕΙ? 
     Η Σουηδία κατέχει το 0,2% του παγκόσμιου εμπορικού στόλου και το 20% των Σουηδών απσχολούνται σε ναυτιλιακές, η Ελλάδα κατέχει το 20% του παγκόσμιου εμπορικού στόλου και μόλις το 0,18% απασχολείται σε ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις.(είχε δημοσιευθεί σε φύλλο της ναυτεμπορικής το 2004) Κατά συνέπεια η μόνη λύση είναι να επιτευχθεί η αναδιαμόρφωση της Ελληνιής ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης με κατάλληλο προσωπικό και υλικό και η ενασχόληση των αρμόδιων φορέων με αυτό το θέμα.Αν κάποιος αρμόδιος το δει ας το θέση λίγο υπό σκέψη, ίσως κάτι να καταφέρουμε.....

UZIEL

----------


## kouklentes

Φιλε μου δε θα μπορουσα να συμφωνησω περισσοτερο !!!!Μη ξεχνας ομως και κατι εξισου σημαντικο.Περαν απο ολα αυτα με τις σχολες και τα ιδρυματα υπαρχει και το προβλημα της αξιοκρατιας.Σττην Ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα που ζουμε το πιο μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα,απο μορφωση ειναι το ΒΥΣΜΑ .Πως να εργαστει ο Ελληνας οταν στις εκαστοτε εργασιες (ναυτιλιακες )προτιμουνται ο ανηψιος ,ο ο βαφτησιμιος, ο γνωστος του γνωστου που πολλες φορες δε ανταποκρινονται και στις απαιτηεις της δουλειας .Αρα εμεις οι υπολοιποι του χωρου τι μας μενει.......

----------


## uziel

> Φιλε μου δε θα μπορουσα να συμφωνησω περισσοτερο !!!!Μη ξεχνας ομως και κατι εξισου σημαντικο.Περαν απο ολα αυτα με τις σχολες και τα ιδρυματα υπαρχει και το προβλημα της αξιοκρατιας.Σττην Ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα που ζουμε το πιο μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα,απο μορφωση ειναι το ΒΥΣΜΑ .Πως να εργαστει ο Ελληνας οταν στις εκαστοτε εργασιες (ναυτιλιακες )προτιμουνται ο ανηψιος ,ο ο βαφτησιμιος, ο γνωστος του γνωστου που πολλες φορες δε ανταποκρινονται και στις απαιτηεις της δουλειας .Αρα εμεις οι υπολοιποι του χωρου τι μας μενει.......


Το βίσμα είναι το προσόν για να έρθεις σε πρώτη επαφή, τα προσόντα σου σε γνώση και ως άνθρωπος όμως είναι αυτά που θα σε αναδείξουν και θα σε καταξιώσουν στο ναυτιλιακό χώρο. Αλλιώς μια ζωή θα βγάζεισς φωτοτυπίες και θα στέλνεις fax!Ειδικά στις ναυτιλιακές που είναι ζούγκλα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## k_chris

de katalabainw ti ginetai me emas tous ellhnes.......

8eleis na gineis naytikos ???   pane stis AEN ayto exoume sthn allada.
8eleis na gineis manager se n.e. ?  pane se kapoio panepisthmio opou 8eleis.
8eleis na kyriarxhseis sthn agora ergasias pane kai sta 2 (gia ellada panta)

ti psaxnoyme ta ptyxia ktl????
efoson kaneis ayto pou 8eleis kai amoivesai ti se ennoxlei me ti einai isotimo to ptyxio kai ala tetoia.
to 8ema einai pws h ''poiothta'' twn eisaktewn stis AEN einai xalia. apo ekei xekina to kako. mpainoun gia na poune oti kapou mphkan xwris na exoun idea pou mplekoun kai meta arxizoun ta dika tous .......    de mas dexontai alla idrumata, de exoume diexodo etc 

kai kati teleutaio 
oi AEN de didaskoun se proetoimazoun mono
to bapori se vazei sto klima kai apo ekei kai pera eisai monos 
atomiko diavasma xreiazetai. bibliografia kai plhrofories pantou (kai sta ellhnika)
PROSWPIKO ENDIAFERON   that's all    to know how sou vrhskei douleia oxi to ptuxio pou einai adiaba8misto (vlepe komwtries)

----------


## uziel

> de katalabainw ti ginetai me emas tous ellhnes.......
> 
> 8eleis na gineis naytikos ??? pane stis AEN ayto exoume sthn allada.
> 8eleis na gineis manager se n.e. ? pane se kapoio panepisthmio opou 8eleis.
> 8eleis na kyriarxhseis sthn agora ergasias pane kai sta 2 (gia ellada panta)
> 
> ti psaxnoyme ta ptyxia ktl????
> efoson kaneis ayto pou 8eleis kai amoivesai ti se ennoxlei me ti einai isotimo to ptyxio kai ala tetoia.
> to 8ema einai pws h ''poiothta'' twn eisaktewn stis AEN einai xalia. apo ekei xekina to kako. mpainoun gia na poune oti kapou mphkan xwris na exoun idea pou mplekoun kai meta arxizoun ta dika tous ....... de mas dexontai alla idrumata, de exoume diexodo etc 
> ...


Λοιπόν φίλε μου chris ίσως να μην έγινε σαφής ο τρόπος σκέψης μου. Αυτός που είπε ότι στις ΑΕΝ πας για να γίνεις ναυτικός και μόνο ,<<πλανάται πλάνην οικτράν>>. Στις ΑΕΝ πας για να βιώσεις την ψυχολογία του ναυτικού, να λάβεις τις βασικές γνώσεις επί του πλοίου και περί ναυτιλίας και να μάθεις τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των πλοίων. Ναυτικός δεν γίνεσαι από τις ΑΕΝ.Το αν θα γίνεις ναυτικός το καθορίζεις μονάχα εσύ και μόνο. Περίτρανη απόδειξη των λεγομένων μου είναι οι στατιστικές μελέτες που έγιναν για χάρη των ΑΕΝ που κατέδειξαν πως μόλις το 3% των αποφοίτων παίρνει δίπλωμα πλοιάρχου ¶ τάξως. Δηλαδή είναι σαν να μου λες πως κάποιος που σπουδάζει την επιστήμη της γεωλογίας δεν μπορεί να εξειδικευτεί σε σεισμολόγο και πρέπει να δουλεύει μονάχα ως γεωλόγος.Η επιστήμη της ναυτιλίας λοιπόν φίλε μου θα γνωρίζεις ότι έχει ένα τεράστιο φάσμα εφαρμογής και δεν περιορίζεται στα στενά πλαίσια του πλοίου. Όταν όμως τον πτυχιούχο των ΑΕΝ τον περιορίζουν αναφορικά με το πτυχίο του, συμβαίνει αυτό που είπες, Βγάζεις τις ΑΕΝ δηλαδή για να γίνεις ναυτικός. Πράγμα το οποίο δεν σου αφήνει περιθώρια επιλογής. Στην Αγγλία λοιπόν αν βγάλεις την αντίστοιχη ναυτική ακαδημία ίσως να γνωρίζεις το πόσο περιζήτητος είσαι από τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες για εργασία και επί του πλοίου και από το χώρο του γραφείου.Κατά συνέπεια ίσως τώρα να κατάλαβες γιατί κάνω λόγο για διαβάθμιση του πτυχίου. Φαντάσου λοιπόν ένα πτυχιούχο ΑΕΝ και παράλληλα ο ίδιος πτυχιούχος να έχει εξειδίκευση στα οικονομικά ή στα ναυτιλιακά, πόσο ευεργετικός θα μπορούσε να φανεί σε μία εταιρεία.Σχετικά τώρα με την προσωπική θέληση και προσπάθεια, με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνω μαζί σου. Αν δεν κοπίασεις από μόνος σου να επενδύσεις σε γνώση για τον εαυτό σου έχεις χάσει το παιχνίδι προ πολλού.
Και θερμή παράκληση αναφορικά με τις κομμώτριες που ανέφερες οι οποίες κατά τα άλλα μου είναι συμπαθέστατες, *μην συγκρίνεις την κομμωτική τέχνη με την ναυτική ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ.*

----------


## k_chris

> Και θερμή παράκληση αναφορικά με τις κομμώτριες που ανέφερες οι οποίες κατά τα άλλα μου είναι συμπαθέστατες, *μην συγκρίνεις την κομμωτική τέχνη με την ναυτική ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ.*


dear uziel,

de ta sugkrinw! to ptuxio ths sxolhs kommwtikhs kai AEN einai adiaba8mista. den taytizontai me kanena titlo tei, aei. iek ktl  ayto einai to mono koino toys shmeio.

oso gia ta 8emata ths ekpaideyshs sumfwnw se polla mazi sou alla uparxei allo post palaiotero kai de 8elw na apanalambanomai kai na mou ginei pali kamia parathrhsh  :Smile: 

kai kati teleutaio. to an enas naytikos 8a parei to katalutiko diplwma den exartatai mono apo th ekpaideush tou. einai polu pio periploko kai exei na kanei me fovies, idiosugkrasia, hgeikes ikanothtes, 8elhsh analhpshs eu8unwn etc  (de 8elw na to analusoume perissotero)


thanx

----------


## uziel

> dear uziel,
> 
> de ta sugkrinw! to ptuxio ths sxolhs kommwtikhs kai AEN einai adiaba8mista. den taytizontai me kanena titlo tei, aei. iek ktl  ayto einai to mono koino toys shmeio.
> 
> oso gia ta 8emata ths ekpaideyshs sumfwnw se polla mazi sou alla uparxei allo post palaiotero kai de 8elw na apanalambanomai kai na mou ginei pali kamia parathrhsh 
> 
> kai kati teleutaio. to an enas naytikos 8a parei to katalutiko diplwma den exartatai mono apo th ekpaideush tou. einai polu pio periploko kai exei na kanei me fovies, idiosugkrasia, hgeikes ikanothtes, 8elhsh analhpshs eu8unwn etc  (de 8elw na to analusoume perissotero)
> 
> 
> thanx


 Τουλάχιστον χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς μαζί μου. Ασφαλώς ισχύουν τα όσα είπες αναφορικά στο τι χρειάζεται για να γίνεις ναυτικός(ανασφάλειες , ανάληψη ευθυνών κτλπ) ούτως η άλλως ήμουν αυτός που σου είπα ότι δεν σε κάνει η σχολή ναυτικό και πως είναι ξαθαρά προσωπικό θέμα. Απλά ενοχλούμαι πραγματικά όταν κάποιος λέει <<πας στις ΑΕΝ για να γίνεις ναυτικός>> γιατί όπως εκτάρωθεν συμφωνήσαμε δεν ισχύει. ¶ρα κλείνοντας καταλήγουμε σε έναν κοινό παρανομαστή ο οποίος είναι ο εξής: Αναγνωιρισιμότητα των πτυχιούχων των ΑΕΝ και ισότιμη πανεπιστημιακή πιστοποίηση των γνώσεων τους.

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## k_chris

> Τουλάχιστον χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς μαζί μου. Ασφαλώς ισχύουν τα όσα είπες αναφορικά στο τι χρειάζεται για να γίνεις ναυτικός(ανασφάλειες , ανάληψη ευθυνών κτλπ) ούτως η άλλως ήμουν αυτός που σου είπα ότι δεν σε κάνει η σχολή ναυτικό και πως είναι ξαθαρά προσωπικό θέμα. Απλά ενοχλούμαι πραγματικά όταν κάποιος λέει <<πας στις ΑΕΝ για να γίνεις ναυτικός>> γιατί όπως εκτάρωθεν συμφωνήσαμε δεν ισχύει. ¶ρα κλείνοντας καταλήγουμε σε έναν κοινό παρανομαστή ο οποίος είναι ο εξής: Αναγνωιρισιμότητα των πτυχιούχων των ΑΕΝ και ισότιμη πανεπιστημιακή πιστοποίηση των γνώσεων τους.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.


kai pali diafwnoume.
loipon 8a to8esw diaforetika
oi AEN exoune skopo idryshs na paragoun naytikoys!!!
me to systhma eisagwghs omws poy basizetai sth prodfora 8esewn kai sth kalhpsh toys me spoudastes analoga me th ba8mologia toys katalhgoun ekei osoi apla den kataferan na mpoune se kapoio allo (anwtero as poume) ekpaideutiko idruma.

ws apotelesma exoume spoudastes xamhlou epipedou (mono oswn afora ta ekpaideytika) synepws akomh kai to ellhpes prosferomeno ekpaideytiko uliko twn aen na mh didasketai opws 8a prepe.

mh me parexhgeis an ginomai kinikos aplws 8elw na se balw sto tropo skepshs mou.

kai telos 8eleis na mou peis oti o apofoitos tou papei 8a exei isaxio ptuxeio me ton apofoito aen o opoios ean 8a exei tetoio ptuxio aplws de 8a taxidepsei giati mphke se sthn aen xwris na exei suneishdh pou paei.

tespa elpiz na egina katanohtos kai pistepse me san apofoitos ki egw twn aen (kai freskos malista) enoxloume me thn katastash tous. protaseis yparxoun polles gia kaluterh leitourgia tous. pisteuw stadiaka na efarmostoun XWRIS NA XA8EI O 8ALASSIOS PROSANATOLISMOS EIDIKA STHN EPOXH MAS POU YPARXEI KAI MEGALH ZHTHSH STO EPAGGELMA.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι ΑΕν περέχουν επαγγελματική εκπάιδευση οπότε σύμφωνα με το Σύνταγμα στο περίφημο άρθρο 16 (παράγραφος 7) είναι Ανώτερες σχολές, αν και αυτό σηκώνει συζήτηση όπως είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα:



> Το σύνταγμα πάντως αναφέρει:
> "_H επαγγελματική και κάθε άλλη ειδική εκπαίδευση παρέχεται από το Kράτος και με σχολές ανώτερης βαθμίδας για χρονικό διάστημα όχι μεγαλύτερο από τρία χρόνια, όπως προβλέπεται ειδικότερα από το νόμο, που ορίζει και τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα όσων αποφοιτούν από τις σχολές αυτές_"
> Κατά αυτήν την έννοια θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ισχυριστεί ότι εξίσου αντισυνταγματικό είναι να θεωρούνται οι ΑΕΝ ανώτερες σχολές την στιγμή που το χρονικό διάστημα εκπαίδευσης είναι 4 χρόνια και όχι 2 ή 3. Και πραγματικά θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μια τέτοια δικαστική επιδίωξη.


Και ουσιαστικά βέβαια οι ΑΕΝ παρέχουν επαγγελματική εκπάιδευση για το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού. Θα εκφράσει κάποιος την απορία "δηλαδή η ιατρική και η νομική δεν παρέχουν επαγγελματική εκπάιδευση; Δε σπουδάζει κάποιος εκεί για να μάθει κάποιο επάγγελμα;"
Ας δούμε όμως τι λέει το Σύνταγμα λίγο παραπάνω για τις άλλες βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης (Άρθρο 16 παρ 1)
"H τέχνη και η επιστήμη, η έρευνα και η διδασκαλία είναι ελεύθερες? η ανάπτυξη και η προαγωγή τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση του Kράτους. H ακαδημαϊκή ελευθερία και η ελευθερία της διδασκαλίας δεν απαλλάσσουν από το καθήκον της υπακοής στο Σύνταγμα."
Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την κουβέντα;
Λίγα ρομαντικά... Σκοπός του Πανεπιστημίου είναι η διάδοση (στοις φοιτητές) της επιστήμης και της τεχνολογίας και η έρευνα (για παραγωγή νέας γνώσης) προς όφελος της κοινωνίας (εδώ έχω μια ένσταση αν μπορεί κάποιο ιδιωτικό Πανεπιστήμιο να επιτελέσει αυτό το σκοπό). Δηλαδή ένας από τους σκοπούς του Πανεπιστημίου είναι η έρευνα για νέα γνώση.
Επιστροφή στη ζοφερή πραγματικότητα. Όταν δημιουργήθηκαν οι σχολές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού είχαν σκοπό να διδάξουν τη ναυτική τέχνη ώστε να γίνουν κάποιοι ναυτικοί. Ερώτημα σήμερα είναι ναυτική τέχνη ή ναυτική επιστήμη. Με την πρόοδο της τεχνολογίας νομίζω ότι πάει για επιστήμη.
Και λίγο περί μεταπτυχιακών. Τελειώνοντας ένα πανεπιστήμιο έχεις τις γενικές γνώσεις κάποιας επιστήμης, από εκέι και πέρα με την εμπειρία σου εμβαθύνεις σε κάποιο τομέα που ασκέις, γιατί τώρα πια δύσκολα μπορείς να καταπιαστείς με όλους τους τομείς μιας επιστήμης. Ή μπορείς να εξειδικευτείς ακαδημαϊκά μέσα από κάποιο κύκλο Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος Ειδίκευσης (επί το ελληνικότερον ...master). Από εκέι και πέρα αν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να προσφέρεις στη γνώση τότε συμμετέχεις στην έρευνα με σκοπό να γίνεις Διδάκτορας, προσφέροντας νέα γνώση με μια προτότυπη διατριβή. Κάποτε μιλούσα με ένα Καθηγητή του Πολυτεχνείου και μου έλεγε το παράπονό του ότι συνέχεια τον ρωτάνε για μεταπτυχιακά στην παρατήρησή μου ότι το έχει γίνει βιομηχανία μου είπε ότι κάνουν τόσα μεταπτυχιακά γιατ΄'ιο υπάρχει ζήτηση και πίεση. Προφανώς έχει δημιουργηθέι ένα άγχος στα νέα παιδιά να μαζέψουν μεταπτυχιακά για να γίνουν πιο ανταγωνιστικοί στην αγορά εργασίας. Και πολλές φορές αυτό το άγχος το εκμεταλλεύονται κάποιοι (κολέγια, ξένα πανεπιστήμια κ.λπ.) για να πουλάνε μεταπτυχιακά. Ερώτημα λοιπόν γιατί θέλουμε τα μεταπτυχιακά για να μάθουμε κάτι παραπάνω ή για να βρούμε δουλειά πιο εύκολα (πχ παραπάνω με μόρια στο ΑΣΕΠ); Αν το κάνεις για τον πρώτο λόγο οι γνώσεις που θα αποκτήσει κάποιος θα είανι κτήμα του και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα μπορέσει να προσφέρει και στον μελλοντικό του εργοδότη.
Και το ερώτημα "μα καλά αν δεν θέλω να είμαι ναυτικός, τι θα κάνω;". Το σύστημα όπως είναι σήμερα προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα να γραφτείς σε κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο με κατάταξη (αν και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο δίκαιο αφού δε σου αναγνωρίζει γνώσεις που ενδεχομένως έχεις αποκτήσει πριν) πως γίνεται το έχουμε δει σε άλλο θέμα. Το άδικο είναι ότι υπαρχουν περιορισμένες δυνατότητες για κάτι τέτοιο και όχι μόνο για πτυχιούχους ΑΕΝ, θυμάμαι πριν χρόνια κάποιο γνωστό που ήταν πυρ και μανία που στα πνήντα του δεν τον δέχτηκαν με κατάταξη στο ΤΕΙ Συντήρησης Αρχαιοτήτων, και έλεγε "μα καλά είμαι αναγκασμένος να είμαι για πάντα πολιτικός μηχανικός το βαρέθηκα πια το ...πολιτικομηχανιλίκι και θέλω να μάθω κάτι άλλο γιτί πρέπει ναπληρώσω για αυτό;" :Very Happy:  Ή μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει κάποιο πρόγραμμα ειδίκευσης στον τομέα του.
Επίσης συμφωνώ ότι οι ΑΕΝ δεν πρέπει να χάσουν τον θαλάσσιο προσανατολισμό τους, γιατί και πιστεύω ότι τους μόνους που βολεύει είναι οι εφοπλιστές για να μπορούν να λένε "δεν υπάρχουν έλληνες ναυτικοί, και όσοι βγαίνουν θέλουν στεριά, ας περιορίζουμε τις συνθέσεις ή ας βάλουμε στις συνθέσεις περισσότερους αλλοδαπόυς" και βρέθηκε η λύση χωρίς να εξετάσει κανένας αν η αποστροφή οφέιλεται στις σχολές, ή στις συνθήκες εργασίας. Εδώ ζούμε στην εποχή των τηλεπικοινωνιών και καταργήθηκαν οι σχολές που έβγαζαν ανβθρώπου ειδικευμένους στις εππικοινωνίες (ασυρματιστές), αντόι να τις ανβαθμίσουν ώστε να μπορούν να προσφέρουν και στη στεριά (ψηφιακή τηλέοραση-ραδιόφωνο, δίκτυα κ.λπ.)
Συγνώμη αν κούρασα με τις σκέψεις μου αυτές.

----------


## Michael

> Ερώτημα σήμερα είναι ναυτική τέχνη ή ναυτική επιστήμη. Με την πρόοδο της τεχνολογίας νομίζω ότι πάει για επιστήμη


Προσωπικά πιστευώ πως είναι και τα δυο. Αν θέλουμε δε να παράγουν οι σχολές μας άξια και ικανά στελέχη του ΕΝ επιβάλεται να είναι και τα δυο.. Εκτός και αν υιοθετήσουμε την περίεργη άποψη του ΝΕΕ που λέει πως θέλουμε οι αξιωματικοί να είναι "χειριστές" των πλοίων (Δηλαδή κάτι σαν δίπλωμα χειριστή ταχυπλόου προφανώς!!)
Τουλάχιστον το πτυχίο που είχα πάρει εγώ και μαζί με εμένα και αρκετοί άλλοι, έγραφε ότι σπούδασα την _"Ναυτική Επιστήμη και Τέχνη"._

----------


## uziel

> Προσωπικά πιστευώ πως είναι και τα δυο. Αν θέλουμε δε να παράγουν οι σχολές μας άξια και ικανά στελέχη του ΕΝ επιβάλεται να είναι και τα δυο.. Εκτός και αν υιοθετήσουμε την περίεργη άποψη του ΝΕΕ που λέει πως θέλουμε οι αξιωματικοί να είναι "χειριστές" των πλοίων (Δηλαδή κάτι σαν δίπλωμα χειριστή ταχυπλόου προφανώς!!)
> Τουλάχιστον το πτυχίο που είχα πάρει εγώ και μαζί με εμένα και αρκετοί άλλοι, έγραφε ότι σπούδασα την _"Ναυτική Επιστήμη και Τέχνη"._


 

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Ο απόφοιτος των ΑΕΝ (είτε γίνει είτε όχι ναυτικός) είναι και τα 2. Επιστήμονας αλλά και τενίτης. Για αυτό λοιπόν πρέπει να αναγνωρίζεται και από το κράτος *και σαν έπιστήμονας*. Αυτό ακριβώς προσπάθησα να πω στα παραπάνω μηνύματά μου και ίσως παρεξηγηθήκα. Αυτοί που μας θέλουν λοιπόν χειριστές όπως προανέφερες, είναι αυτοί που προσπαθούν να  μας περιορίσουν το φάσμα του γνωστικού μας πεδίου. Για αυτό λοιπόν βγάζω το παράπονό μου όταν μιλάω για την ισοτιμία του πτυχίου-διπλώματος με των άλλων πανεπιστημίων. Αλλά άυτά τα κοινωνικά συμπλέγματα του Ελληνικού κράτους μας θέλουν υποδιέστερους, μας θέλουν <<ναυτικούς>> και φυσικά υπάρχει ακόμα το κατάλοιπο που έχει ταυτίσει το ναυτικό με κακοποιό στοιχείο. (Υπάρχει δήλωση πολιτικού σε εφημερίδα η οποία δυστυχώς μου διαφεύγει που επικεντρωνόταν σε ένα θέμα και ανέφερε χαρακτηρηστικά : <<εκέι όπου συχνάζουν νταβαντζήδες, πόρνες, *ναυτικοί* και άλλα κακοποιά στοιχεία>>>.......

----------


## Morgan

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=4838

Ena poly endiaferon arthro pou isws dinei kapies apanthseis sta aiwnia erwthmata opws : pou paei h naytikh Ekpaideysh…ti mathainoun oi neoi epagkelmaties sthn sxolh ktl….

Kai fysika den einai (kata thn apopsh mou) eythinh twn Mhxanikwn EN pou analamvanoun thn thesh ..


Mηχανικοί διδάσκουν τους μελλοντικούς…πλοιάρχους 
Καταγγελία ότι οι μελλοντικοί πλοίαρχοι Εμποριού Ναυτικού διδάσκονται τα μαθήματα ειδικότητας από μηχανικούς Ε.Ν. έκανε ο πρόεδρος της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Καθηγητών Ναυτικών Μαθημάτων Πλοίαρχοι, Α.Ψαριανός. Σε ανακοίνωση της Ένωσης επισημαίνονται τα εξής:
«Στο προηγούμενο δελτίο τύπου είχαμε αναφέρει ότι θα επανέλθουμε για τις παράνομες προσλήψεις στα ΤΕΕ-ΕΠΑΛ Ναυτικού τομέα ειδικότητας Πλοιάρχων κλάδου(ΠΕ1823) Ε.Ν. Συγκεκριμένα στο νομό Χίου προσλαμβάνονται επί σειρά ετών και διορίζονται ως μόνιμοι αλλά και ως αναπληρωτές Μηχανικοί Ε.Ν. ΠΕ1831 για να διδάξουν σε σχολεία που λειτουργεί ειδικότητα πλοιάρχων Ε.Ν. Φυσικά οι διορισμοί γίνονται σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις από την διεύθυνση του νομού προς το ΥΠΕΠΘ η ύπαρξη οργανικών και λειτουργικών κενών όχι ειδικότητας Πλοιάρχων Ε.Ν. (ΠΕ1823) αλλά Μηχανικών Ε.Ν. (ΠΕ1831). Στις σημερινές Ακαδημίες Ε.Ν. αλλά και παλαιότερα στις ΑΔΣΕΝ λειτουργούν δύο ειδικότητες (Πλοιάρχων-Μηχανικών) των οποίων τα ωρολόγια μαθήματα ειδικότητας είναι διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους. Δεν έχουν ούτε την θεωρητική κατάρτιση ούτε την εργασιακή εμπειρία να διδάξουν οι πλοίαρχοι μάθημα των μηχανικών και το αντίθετο. Αυτός είναι ο βασικός λόγος που οι ειδικότητες πλοιάρχων-μηχανικών ανήκουν σε ξεχωριστό κλάδο(ΠΕ1823-ΠΕ1831 αντίστοιχα). Για να «βολευτούν» λοιπόν κάποιοι άνεργοι Μηχανικοί Ε.Ν. οι οποίοι δεν έχουν ούτε καν εργασιακή εμπειρία καλούνται να διδάξουν τους συνειδητοποιούμενους νέους οι οποίοι έχουν επιλέξει να ακολουθήσουν την ειδικότητα του πλοιάρχου> και προσθέτει: 
<Εφέτος η ΔΔΕ δυτικής Αττικής δήλωσε για διορισμό αναπληρωτή στο 1ο ΕΠΑΛ Ασπροπύργου Μηχανικό Ε.Ν. και όχι Πλοίαρχο Ε.Ν. καθότι στο εν λόγω σχολείο λειτουργεί ειδικότητα πλοιάρχων. Η αντίδρασή μας ήταν άμεση και στους επόμενους διορισμούς αναπληρωτών προσελήφθη πλοίαρχος. Ο μηχανικός βέβαια προσελήφθη στο σχολείο και διδάσκει μαθήματα που δεν έχουν σχέση με την ειδικότητά του, παραβιάζοντας την σχετική νομοθεσία περί αναθέσεων.
Οι Πλοίαρχοι ούτε διεκδικούμε ούτε επιδιώκουμε να διδάξουμε μαθήματα εκτός πλοιάρχων γιατί πρώτα απ’όλα σεβόμεθα τους μαθητές,τους γονείς τους και τη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα η οποία αδυνατεί να κατανοήσει την πιο πάνω παρανομία.
Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ο υπουργός παιδείας θα επιληφθεί του θέματος και ότι στο μέλλον δεν θα υπάρξει άλλη παράνομη πρόσληψη».

----------


## Apostolos

Σε λίγο θα βάλουν και καμαρώτους να κάνουν Ν. Τέχνη!

----------


## Leo

Εμένα δεν με εκπλήσσει αυτό. Γενικά το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα στην Ελλάδα έχει πάρει την κάτω βόλτα τα τελευταία χρόνια, πόσο μάλλον η Ναυτική εκπαίδευση που πάντα ήταν χρόνια πίσω από την εποχή. Όλο αυτό είναι τουλάσιχτο λυπηρό  :Sad: .

----------


## Morgan

H Ellada den einai fysika h monh xwra pou exei provlhmata…deite thn Gallia http://www.theseanation.gr/2008/05/2...ρκοζί/677.html , thn Italia h thn Ollandia..apo to kako sto xeirotero…
Emas omws mas noiazei edw ti kanoume…
Kai dystyxws ektos apo tous amesa endiaferomenous..oi ypoloipoi, as mhn pw ti kanoun giati tha me diagrapsei h logokrisia

----------


## Nauagos884

Καλησπερα στο εκλεκτο Κοινο του Forum,
Διαβάζοντας τα στατιστικά  βλέπω πως ελάχιστοι παίρνουν πτυχίο απο
τη σχολή ασπροπύργου. Αυτό φαντάζομαι οφείλεται είτε στη βαθμολογική ιδιοτροπία των καθηγητών είτε στην λανθάζουσα επιλογή των σπουδαστών της. Ανάμεσα στους οποίους πρεπει να βρίσκονται και ανθρωποι που το ψάχνουν ακόμα.. και φυσικά εκείνοι που βαριούνται πολυ εύκολα.
Προσωπικά κατέληξα σε αυτή την αποφαση έχοντας σκεφτει πως ολα τα υπολοιπα επαγγελματα δε σου προσφέρουν τόσες επιλογές και δεν ανοίγονται τοσοι ορίζοντες. Περα απ'αυτα Η θάλασσα με ηρεμεί και το να ζήσω μεγάλο κομμάτι της ζωής μου σε αυτήν. θα μου διασφαλίσει μια ήρεμη ζωή μακριά απο την τρέλα τής πόλης το άγχος της επιβίωσης στη στερια κλπ. 
επίσης.. να καλησπερίσω τις Καπετάνισσες, τους καπετανέους, και τους Διαχειριστες του forum τους οποιους ενδεχομένως να παιδεύσω με τα κείμενα μου.

----------


## geopapa

[quote=Nauagos884;89120]Η θάλασσα με ηρεμεί και το να ζήσω μεγάλο κομμάτι της ζωής μου σε αυτήν. θα μου διασφαλίσει μια ήρεμη ζωή μακριά απο την τρέλα τής πόλης το άγχος της επιβίωσης στη στερια κλπ. 

Καλησπερα Ναυαγε και καλως ηλθες στην ομορφη παρεα μας.Θα ηθελα να διαφωνησω κατα καποιο τροπο σε αυτο που ειπες.Κ εμενα με ηρεμει η θαλασσα αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση ετσι οπως εχουν γινει τα πραγματα στις μερες μας δεν θα θεωρουσα το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου (ιδιαιτερα στην βαθμιδα του καπετανιου) ενα διχως αγχος επαγγελμα!!!Εκτος αν εννοουσες κατι αλλο και δεν το καταλαβα.


Υ.Γ. Θα χαρουμε να μας κουρασεις με τα μηνυματα σου.  :Wink:

----------


## Nauagos884

και φυσικα αγαπητέ μου δε με ενδιαφέρει να φτάσω στη βαθμίδα του καπετάνιου.. φυσικα αν φτάσω δε θα μου ηταν δυσάρεστο. άλλωστε μπορείς να προσαρμοστείς στις δυνατότητες σου (παλι μαργαριτάρια λεω) αλλα αυτο που με ενδιαφέρει περισσοτερο ειναι να ειμαι σε μια ομάδα. Και να ειμαι κάτι, δε ξέρω αν με αντιλαμβάνεσαι geopapa.  :Very Happy: 
Εσυ πότε μπήκες στη σχολή? Στην Ύδρα εχω μάθει οτι γινεται καλύτερη δουλεια. αλλα ας μήν επαναλαμβάνομαι. τα έχουν γραψει κι αλλοι πριν απο μενα αυτα. 
τι έγινε καλοκαιριασε και "εσπασε" Η κινηση στο forum? :shock:

----------


## navigation

> και φυσικα αγαπητέ μου δε με ενδιαφέρει να φτάσω στη βαθμίδα του καπετάνιου.. φυσικα αν φτάσω δε θα μου ηταν δυσάρεστο. άλλωστε μπορείς να προσαρμοστείς στις δυνατότητες σου (παλι μαργαριτάρια λεω) αλλα αυτο που με ενδιαφέρει περισσοτερο ειναι να ειμαι σε μια ομάδα. Και να ειμαι κάτι.....


Καλησπέρα και επέτρεψε με μου να κάνω μια μικρή αντιπαράθεση σε αυτά που είπες(οχι με κακιά διάθεση...απεναντίας :Very Happy: )...Λοιπόν φίλε nauage καλώς ηρθές στην παρεά μας καταρχήν.
1) Να βάζεις ψιλούς στόχους στην ζωή σου και να παλεύεις για να τους πετύχεις...γιατί οχι καπετάνιος?Όταν ξεκινάς να ασχολήθεις με το ναυτικό επάγκελμα και διαλέγεις αξιωματικός κουβέρτας για την προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν λες εντάξει θα γίνω Ανθυ/ρχος ή Υποπ/ρχος και βολεύεσαι...βάζεις στόχο το καπετανιλίκη..._αυτή είναι η Ιθάκη σου Οδυσσέα..._
2)Στις δυνατότητές σου δεν προσαρμόζεσαι εσυ...εσύ προσαρμόζεις αυτές και πιστεύω πως νέο παιδί είσαι άρα έχεις πάμπολες δυνατότητες...ανακαλυψέ τες...αν δεν ρισκάρεις δεν γνωρίζεις τον ευατό σου.
3) Ενδοιαφέρεσαι απλά να είσαι σε μια ομάδα????Και ο σκακιστικός όμιλος για τι είναι....και γενικότερα οι ομίλοι (μου ρθε αυτός πρώτος στο μυαλό) :Very Happy: . Αν νομίζεις οτι μέσα από μια ομάδα μπορείς να δείξεις οτι είσαι κατι (οπως λες) τοτε γράψου σε εναν ομιλο. Τι να την κάνεις την θάλασσα...!!! :Very Happy: 
Το post μου δεν έχει ειρωνική διαθεση ούτε απευθύνεται πρωσοπικά σε εσένα απλά οι σκέψεις που έκανες πιστευω οτι για έναν νέο ανθρωπο που τώρα ξεκινάει την επαγκελματική του σταδιοδρομία είναι πολύ λίγες...Και οταν λεω οτι είναι πολύ λίγες εννοω οτι μην αρκίσε στα λίγα και μην δέχεσαι τιποτα λιγότερο από το τέλειο. Η τελειώτητα ερχεται σιγά σιγά και με ηπομονή αρκεί να την έχουμε στο μυαλό μας.Βάλε τον ψιλότερο στόχο, που μπορείς, στο μυαλό σου και σε βάθος χρόνου κάντο πραγματικότητα. Εσύ, μόνος σου θα τον κάνεις πραγματικότητα..._τους οργισμένους κύκλωπες τον άγριο Ποσειδώνα μην φοβάσε,_ και θα τα καταφέρεις!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nauagos884

Το περίμενα πως θα συνεβαινε αυτο με τη δημοσιευση του τελευταιου μου post. ομως εδω να ξεκαθαρίσω κατι και να βαλω κι εγω μερικα αριθμημενα προτασακια μιας και δεν εγραψα οτι εγραψα τυχαια για να περασει απλα ο χρονος μου. χωρίς ιχνος ειρωνίας επισης αλλα νιώθοντας την αθυμία να με κυριευει κρινω σκοπιμο να θέσω επι ταπητος 3 ακομα ζητηματα.
1) υψηλους στοχους έχω. ομως δε τους δημοσιευω σε blog, αλλα τους κραταω για μενα. οφειλω να ειμαι εγκρατης και ολιγαρκης αν θέλω να πετυχω πραγματα σημαντικα τα οποια οπως γραψατε θέλουν υπομονη.

2) Δεν επέλεξα εγω να συμβιβαστω με το συστημα. αλλα για να κλεισω τα στοματα καποιων που θα εμφανιστουν απο το πουθενα αν εγω τελικα γινομουν καπετανιος, πιστευω πως μια χαμηλη θέση για αρχη θα ηταν ενα σημαντικο βημα μεσα απο το οποιο θα επελθει η ωριμανση που σου δινει το εισητηριο να προχωρησεις σε νεους στοχους. ενα βημα τη φορα λοιπον.

3) ενιωσα να γινεται λογος για αξιοκρατεια για μαχες που πρεπει να δινεις για να κερδισεις τους στοχους σου και να γινεις κατι. 
επειδη λοιπον δεν ειχα να λαδωσω οπως ενδεχωμενος πολλοι αλλοι, κι επειδη ειχα την ατυχια να ειμαι μυωπας, κι επειδη το συστημα θελει να μας πεταει εξω να πουλαμε πασατεμπο στα γηπεδα, κι επειδη συγκεκριμενοι γιατροι παιρνουν μιζες απο γνωστες κλινικες για να περασουν υποψηφιους υποβαλοντας τους σε εγχειρησεις express. γι αυτο λοιπον το λογο εγω που εγραψα αψογα στις εξετασεις και που για μένα η σχολη αυτη ηταν το νουμερο 1 στις προτιμισεις μου, θα μείνω να ονειρευομαι.

πως λοιπον να θέτω υψηλους στοχους οταν ζουμε στο κρατος της μιζενς και της αναξιοκρατιας? πως να ελπιζω οτι θα πιασω το τιμονι οταν ζουμε στο κρατος του "μεσου" πώς να εκφραστω ελευθερα βγάζοντας το ψωνιο μου οτι θελω να γίνω καπετανιος και οχι μελος σε λεσχη για σκακι...μια κατασταση που εκ πρωτης οψεως δειχνει τοσο απλη που ομως για μένα ηταν η μεγαλυτερη ισως αδικια.
ίσως ημουν καπως οξυς αλλα μιας και μιλαμε για σχολες, για ονειρα και στοχους πανω στη ναυτικη εκπαιδευση εκρινα σκοπιμο να σας εκθεσω και τις παραπανω παραμετρους. 
αλλα και πάλι ίσως να μην βλεπω καλα τι γραφω μεσα στη στραβωμαρα μου... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ναυαγός στην ξηρά

----------


## Morgan

Telika to plaisio gia ton max vathmo mywpias pou epitrepetai pio einai? 2-3-4-6-7?  Logika to exeis psaksei kai ksereis, opote diafwtise kai emas na kseroume ti ginetai…
Thn epemvash sta matia thn skeftesai?

----------


## Nauagos884

καλησπερα,
ουτε εγω γνωριζω το όριο μυωπιας που υπαρχει στην ΑΕΝ πλοιαρχων, γιατι ακομα και η επισημη προκυρηξη του ΥΕΝ μιλαει για 7/10 της οπτικης οξυτητας. και επειδη  δεν ειμαι οφθαλμιατρος σαφως και δε γνωριζω την αντιστοιχια. ομως κατα προσεγγιση(κατι που δε θα εκανα σε πλοιο :Very Happy: 
 εκτιμω πως ειναι γυρω στο 2,5. για τα δυο ματια. 
ετσι τουλαχιστον ειναι στη ΣΜΥΝ αλλα εκει το ανεφερε ξεκαθαρα εν αντιθεσι με την προκυρηξη για τις ΑΕΝ στην οποια υπηρχε ασαφεια για εμενα τον αμορφωτο.

Για την επεμβαση το σκεφτομαι φυσικα, αλλα επειτα απο πολυ ερευνα και συγκεντρωση καποιου ποσου ωστε να με προσεξουν. Με το ματογιατρο που με παρακολουθει εδω και 14 χρονια, μιλησαμε για το θέμα και μου είπε πως οι επεμβασεις express που γινονται για να μπει καποιος στη σχολή ειναι καπως Στο πόδι. 
στην περιπτωση μου 
η διορια που μου δωσε να εγχειριστω για να με περασει "η επιτροπη" ήταν 4 μερες.πραγμα ασυλληπτο για καποιον που δεν είναι γιος εφοπλιστη. και να φανταστεις, οτι δεν εχω φτασει στο 5 αλλα θεωρουμαι ελαφρυ περιστατικο. Ο κυριος που μπλοκαρε την εισαγωγη μου στη σχολη δεν εχει βγαλει καν τη σχολη πλοιαρχων. φυσικα δε θα τον εκθεσω γιατι δεν ειναι αυτη η δουλεια του forum, απλως ενημερωτικα αν εχετε μυωπια και θελετε να μπειτε στην Α.Ε.Ν ετοιμαστε καποιο τετραψηφιο ποσο για αρχη καθως ισχυει ο νομος της γραφειοκρατιας και της διαφθορας. αν εισαι γυαλακιας και δε τα χωσεις δεν περνας.

----------


## kostas-gus

μπραβο ΝΑΥΑΓΕ,ωραια τα λες.εγω ειχα δεκα βαθμους μυωπια και τους πληρωσα 1000 ευρω.Εννοειτε οτι το λεω ειρωνικα.Ρε φιλε πας καλα????Συγνωμη για τον χαρακτηρισμο αλλα θα με τρελανεις. 1}οι γιατροι ΔΕΝ λαδωνονται.Η μονη βοηθεια που μπορουν να προσφερουν ειναι σε περιπτωση που ο μυωπας εχει μικρη αποκλιση απο τους απαιτουμενους βαθμους μυωπιας να κανουν τα στραβα ματια απο μονοι τους η' να τους παρακαλεσεις ευγενικα.Δεν θα σου ζητουσουν ποτε λεφτα και ουτε θα σε αναγκασουν.Και εμενα με εκοψαν παλαιοτερα για λογους μυωπιας και καλα μου εκαναν.Οποτε μην πλαθεις σεναρια συνομωσιας.Ακομα και αν η επεμβαση να ειναι προσφατη σε βοηθανε και δεν σε κοβουν για πλακα,για να γελασουν.Τους το λες και σε βοηθανε απο την καλη τους την καρδια και οχι ντε και καλα με λεφτα. 2}τραβα κανε laser.1300 ευρω εχει μονο...και μην ριχνεις σε αλλους το φταιξιμο.Και προσεξε.τα λεω αυτα για ατομα που με εκοψαν και εμενα παλια.Ρε φιλε οπου και να πας{εννοω για laser} θα σε προσεξουν.Σιγα το ποσο που θα δωσεις και σιγα την εγχειρηση που θε ςνα σε προσεξουν κιολας.Ενα μηχανημα κανει την επεμβαση και οχι ο γιατρος οποτε θελοντας και μη το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι καλο.

----------


## Morgan

thanks Gus! Thanks Nayage...

----------


## kostas-gus

γιατι με ευχαριστεις Morgan????Eιρωνικο ειναι το ευχαριστω?

----------


## Morgan

oxi den htan eirwniko; gia tis dieykrinhseis eyxaristw kai tous 2

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Θα ήθελα να κάνω τις εξής ερωτήσεις:
1. Υπάρχει κάποιος απο εδώ που να δούλευε σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία παράλληλα με τη σχολή; Αδύνατο ε;

2. Στους ''άριστους'' μαθητές της ΑΕΝ δίνεται μήπως,,,λέω μήπως,,,καμία υποτροφιούλα ή κάτι ανάλογο κλπ;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Morgan

Na ergazesai se naytiliakh kai taytoxrona na eisai sthn AEN einai ligaki dyskolo kyriws a. twn apousiwn sthn sxolh kai b. ths idias ths fyshs ths ergasias tou grafeiou (wres/monimothta/apaithseis na eisai connected sto day-to-day etc) . Apo thn all hoi naytiliakes vlepoun synh8ws ston spoudasth , enan upopshfio naytiko…
Exw akousei pantws gia paidia pou stis diakopes tous doulevan san voithoi sto grafeio pou tous eixe naytologhsei kai san dokimous.. agkareia vevaia alla se kapoious pianei.
To vasiko einai na mpeis na taksidepseis kai na teleiwseis thn sxolh xwris na apospasai apo ton stoxo sou me tetoia pragmata.
Kai fysika enw o stoxos einai tou kathena mas ksexwrista , paramenei idios : na teleiwseis kai na ergastheis (eite eksw sto grafeio eite sto vapori).

Gia ypotrofies, psaxto…kati tha dinoun oi idiwtes..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

ΑΑΑ ναι φίλε Μorgan,,τώρα που το λές σε ένα άλλο topic κάποια παιδιά λέγανε για κάποιο ''σπονσοράρισμα''..
Γνωρίζεις κάτι πάνω σ'αυτό;

    thanks

----------


## Morgan

Dystyxws den eimoun  aristos mathitis kai den kserw; gnwrizw mono pws kapies etaireies ellhnikes dinoun epidoma se dokimous tous.
Gia full xorhgia den tyo kserw opws kai tis proypotheseis.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ok,,,,Morgan,,,,όπως βλέπω και παλιότερα στο forum βοηθάς πολύ και πιστεύω να μας καταλαβαίνεις όταν ξανακάνουμε τις ίδιες και τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις..
Ευχαριστούμε..
.
.
Όποιος γνωρίζει σχετικά με το παραπάνω ας μας πεί αν είναι εύκολο..

----------


## kostas-gus

φιλε nikitasko επειδη ρωτας για το σπονσοραρισμα και επειδη εγω το θεμα αυτο το ειχα φερει στην επιφανεια{ας πουμε}σε αλλο topic εχω να σου τα εξης...Σπονσοραρουν μονο οι ξενες εταιριες και ΜΟΝΟ οταν εισαι δοκιμος σε σχολες πλοιαρχων/μηχανικων του εξωτερικου.Το σπονσοραρισμα στην ουσια ειναι οτι σου πληρωνουν τα εξοδα σπουδων και διαβιωσης αλλα απο την στιγμη που οι ΑΕΝ ειναι δωρεαν και επισης ειναι δωρεαν η διαβιωση{μενεις εσωκλειστος και δεν πληρωνεις νοικια και τετοια} δεν υφισταται τετοιο πραγμα για τις ελληνικες ακαδημιες.
Οι υποτροφιες δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με το σπονσοραρισμα.

----------


## Michael

> Θα ήθελα να κάνω τις εξής ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Υπάρχει κάποιος απο εδώ που να δούλευε σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία παράλληλα με τη σχολή; Αδύνατο ε;
> 
> 2. Στους ''άριστους'' μαθητές της ΑΕΝ δίνεται μήπως,,,λέω μήπως,,,καμία υποτροφιούλα ή κάτι ανάλογο κλπ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Για το πρώτο χλωμό το βλέπω. Μην ξεχνάς ότι η παρακολούθηση των μαθημάτων είναι υποχρεωτική. Μόνο εκτός μαθημάτων σαν μερικής απασχόλησης, αλλά και παλί πολύ δύσκολο, διότι πρέπει να είσαι σε σχολή που είναι σε μέρος όπου υπάρχει ναυτιλιακή, να έχεις τον χρόνο να ασχοληθείς και η εταιρία την διάθεση να το δεχτεί. Τίποτα βέβαια δεν αποκλέιεται. Εξάλλου δεν νομίζω ότι έχει πολλά να προσφέρει μια τέτοια απασχόληση. Καλύτερα να επενδύσεις τον χρόνο σου στο να μελετήσεις σε βάθος και σε εύρος τα μαθήματα σου και το όλο αντικείμενο της ναυτικής επιστήμης εν γένει. Όταν μεγαλώνουμε και φευγούμε από την σχολή και αρχίζουμε τις δουλειές δεν είναι πάντα το ίδιο εύκολο να μελετήσουμε και να θέσουμε βάσεις είτε λόγω χρόνου είτε λόγω διάθεσης. Κατα την γνώμη μου, αξιοποιήσε τον χρόνο που θα έισαι στην σχολή για να θέσεις γερές βάσεις. Αν βάλεις καλές βάσεις στην αρχή στην συνέχεια όλα έιναι πιο εύκολα. Τι όφελος προσδοκάς με την παράλληλή εργασία; Χρήματα; δεν νομίζω να παίρνεις αρκετά με τα ελειπή ακόμα προσόντα. Και να έχεις κάποια στοιχειώδη προσόντα αναμενόμενο είναι ότι θα κοιτάξουν να σε εκμεταλευθούν. Εμπειρία; εξαρτάται σε τι θέση θα σε βάλουν. Υπάρχει χρόνος για εμπειρία στο γραφείο και αργότερα. Εκείνο νομίζω που πρωτεύει περισσότερο σε αυτό το στάδιο είναι η αναπτυξη εμπειριών και δεξιοτήτων στο πλοίο.

Για το δεύτερο, δηλ. υποτροφίες κλπ, από όσο γνωρίζω, διότι ήμουν αριστούχος ( μου ακούγεται κάπως αυτό  :Surprised: ops: ) δεν υπάρχει κάτι οργανωμένο. ¶λλοτε υπάρχουν κυρίως κάποια χρηματικά βραβεία ή δώρα ή προσφορά για εργασία στα πλοία μια εταιρίας και άλλοτε όχι. ¶λλοτε υπάρχουν σε μια σχολή και άλλοτε σε άλλη. Συνήθως πρόκεται για ιδιωτικές προτωβουλίες και απλά μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποια κοινοποίηση στο ΥΕΝ ή στις γραμματείες των σχολών. Δεν ξέρω αν τώρα έχει υπάρξει κάποια πρόοδος και είναι τα πράγματα καπώς πιο οργανωμένα και έχει θεσμοθετηθεί κάτι. Έγώ πάντως αν και το έψαξα εκείνη την εποχή δεν πήρα τίποτα και πολύ μου κακοφάνηκε διότι ήταν σαν να μην αναγνωριζε κανείς τις προσπάθειές μου και το αποτέλεσμα. Τίποτα όμως εν τέλει δεν πάει χαμένο... Πάντως υπάρχουν γενικότερες πρωτοβουλίες άσχετες κατ' αρχήν με τις ΑΕΝ και έχουν να κάνουν με την καταγωγή και επίδοση σπουδαστων κλπ. Αυτά όμως θα πρέπει να τα ψάξεις κατα περίπτωση. Μερικές φορές το ιδιότυπο καθεστώς της βαθμίδας των ΑΕΝ στέκεται εμπόδιο στην λήψη τέτοιων υποτροφιών.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου,,,,για μας είναι απαραίτητο ότι μας λέτε,,,μικρό-μεγάλο.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.theseanation.gr/2008/07/2...51;;/1237.html

DIAVASATE AYTO EDW?

EPEIDH DEN KSERW AN TO LINK DOULEVEI , DEITE EDW : http://www.theseanation.gr KAI PHGAINTE XAMHLA STO THEMA THS EKPAIDEYSHS

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ευχαριστούμε Morgan,,έχει και ένα ωραίο video,,αργεί λίγο αλλά δεν πειράζει..
http://www.theseanation.gr/tv3.php

----------


## Antwnhs16

> Νομίζω πως ενημέρωση δεν υπάρχει.  Μαθήματα όπως το ΣΕΠ έχουν σκοπό να κατευθύνουν τους μαθητές αλλά μάλλον λειτουργούν ως ώρες διασκέδασης και ξεκούρασης. 
> Η ναυτιλία στην Ελλάδα είναι μια σημαντική πηγή ανάπτυξης και ιδέες ενασχόλησης με αυτή πρέπει να προωθηθούν σιγά-σιγά.


file m se auto pou aneferes prin gia to Σ.Ε.Π. ontws exeis dikio. Egw eimai 16 xrwnwn sth persinh sxolikh sezon alla kai sth fetinh kaname auto to ma8hma kai den anafer8ikame ka8olou sta nautiliaka kai opws proeipes einai mia wra 3ekouraseis kai diaskedaseis  :Mad:

----------


## mastropanagos

Πολλα λυκεια παντως επισκεφθηκαν φετος την ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου με σκοπο να δουν τα παιδια τη σχολη,τις εγκαταστασεις και πως λειτουργει..κατι το οποιο εγινε και περυσι..

----------


## steve

paidia exo enan kathigiti sto naytiko lykeio pou ipostirizi oti oi ploiarxi exoun kalitero mellon apo oti oi mixanikoi kai m lene kai filoi tou patera m oti metaniosan pou den pigan gia ploiarxi stin alli plevra einai oi filoi praktores tou patera m pou m lene oti zitane polous perisoterous mixanikous apo oti kapetanious exoume diafora pragmati ston xoro ergasias alla den simainei oti o enas tha exei pio skarto mellon apo ton allon

----------


## Morgan

ακου πολλα-πιστευε λιγα-μιλαγε λιγοτερο...

ειναι θεμα και ιδιοσυγκρασιας τι θα διαλεξει καποιος. παντως μελλον υπαρχει για ολους αν κινηθουν.

μην αλλαζουμε κουβεντα ομως σε αυτο το τοπικ..Η Ναυτική Παιδεία στην Ελλάδα (όλα εδώ) (κουβέντα)

----------


## mastropanagos

> ακου πολλα-πιστευε λιγα-μιλαγε λιγοτερο...


Εγω ειχα μαθει ενα αλλο στο βαπορι.."Ακου βλεπε και μη μιλας".. :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

το ιδιο concept ακριβως!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ... ΑΞΙΖΕΙ? ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ Η ΕΠΑΛ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ...

----------


## steve

file na sou apantiso molis teleiosa tin A naytikou likeiou aksizei me xilia otan tha teleiosis apo ekei mesa tha kseris perisotera apo tous teliofitous ton AEN mporis na barkaris ta kalokairia oi kathigites einai oloi teleioi kai xalaroi den tous niazoun oi vathmi alla na paris pragmata ite mixanikos ite ploiarxos dialeksis tha exeis perisoteri praktikoi kai pio sixroni apo kathe allo naytiko likeio i kathe alli naytiki sxoli gia na sou doso mia ikona 
oi mixanikoi tis protis kanoun diafores diergasies ston torno kai doulevoun me formes sta ergastiria oi ploiarxi ekpedevontai stous pio sigxronous prosomiotes se oli tin ellada stin triti taksi linis kai ksanadeneis mia mixani os mixanikos os ploiarxos sinexizeis pano stous prosomiotes kai sta radar 

TO MONO arnitiko se ola ayta einai to ktiriako den iparxi kilikeio einai polikatikia kai den exei proavlio PAROLA AYTA aksizei na thisiaseis tis politeleies kai na mpis se ayto to sxoleio 

YPARXI ENAS IEROS KANONAS OCI KAPNISMA

----------


## steve

oti allo theleis rota kai tha sou apantiso ean gnorizo

----------


## mastropanagos

> file na sou apantiso molis teleiosa tin A naytikou likeiou aksizei me xilia otan tha teleiosis apo ekei mesa tha kseris perisotera apo tous teliofitous ton AEN mporis na barkaris ta kalokairia


Αμα ειναι ετσι να τις κλεισουμε τις ΑΕΝ και να παμε ολοι σε ναυτικα λυκεια,απο τα ναυτικα λυκεια παιρνεις απλα μια ιδεα και στοιχειωσες γνωσεις,ελα να δεις τι μαθηματα κανουν οι πλοιαρχοι και οι μηχανικοι και τι γνωσεις παιρνουν απο τα μπαρκα ως δοκιμοι μηχανικοι η πλοιαρχοι και τοτε τα ξαναλεμε...Για πες μας ως τι θα μπαρκαρεις απο ναυτικο λυκειο τα καλοκαιρια???Εχω πολλους συμφοιτητες απο ναυτικα λυκεια και εγω ειμαι σπουδαστης ΑΕΝ αρα μπορω να εχω και τις 2 εικονες...Οποτε ας μη συγκρινουμε μια ανωτερη βαθμιδα και με μια κατωτερη...

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ! ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΝΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΜΕ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΙΟ (ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΗΧΑΝΑΚΙ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ)... ΤΟ ΚΤΗΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΚΤΗΡΙΑΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΕΜΠΟΡΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΛΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ... ΕΣΥ ΠΩΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ? ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΩΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΟΣ? ΟΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΕΣ!!!

----------


## steve

tha mparkaina os mathitevomenos mixanikos kai ean den exeis proseksi oi filoi sou ean prosexan sto naytiko to likeio tha kseran idi ta perisotera apo ayta pou sas diadaskoun ean oci ola kai oso gia to thema oti tha prepei na klisoun oi aen den eipa ayto i epanalipsi einai mitir pasis mathiseos alla tha mporousan na simperilamvanoun ligi perisoteri praktikoi tin praktiki os dokimos tha tin ekanes se opiadipote sxoli ean me pianeis

----------


## steve

nai ta plironese toulaxiston etsi simfoneis apo ekei kai pera einai thema tis naytiliakis etairias ean se plirosi pote xaxaxaxaxa meno kalithea kai ego me leoforiaki iparxoun paidia pou erxontai apo loutsa kai apo salamina gia ayto to likeio

----------


## mastropanagos

> tha mparkaina os mathitevomenos mixanikos kai ean den exeis proseksi oi filoi sou ean prosexan sto naytiko to likeio tha kseran idi ta perisotera apo ayta pou sas diadaskoun ean oci ola kai oso gia to thema oti tha prepei na klisoun oi aen den eipa ayto i epanalipsi einai mitir pasis mathiseos alla tha mporousan na simperilamvanoun ligi perisoteri praktikoi tin praktiki os dokimos tha tin ekanes se opiadipote sxoli ean me pianeis


Ανεφερες πιο πανω οτι ενας αποφοιτος ναυτικου λυκειου ξερει περισσοτερα απο εναν αποφοιτο ΑΕΝ,απλα ενας απο ναυτικο λυκειο εχει απλα πιο πολλες γνωσεις απο εναν που μπαινει στη σχολη απο γενικο λυκειο,διαβασμα στη σχολη εχεις και στις 2 περιπτωσεις και τα μαθηματα που γινονται μεσα στη σχολη σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι ισαξια ενος ναυτικου λυκειου,ειναι σαφως ανωτερα και δυσκολοτερα....Και οταν αποφοιτησεις απο την ΑΕΝ και εσυ αλλα και καποιος απο γενικο λυκειο τις ιδιες γνωσεις θα εχετε...Και να ξερεις κατι ακομα,το μπαρκο παιζει μεγαλο ρολο στις γνωσεις ενος σπουδαστη...

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΟΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΜΕ 'ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ' ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΠΑΝΑΓΟ?

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΟΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΜΕ 'ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ' ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΠΑΝΑΓΟ?


Εννοειται πως οχι,το ναυτικο λυκειο ειναι κατωτερη βαθμιδα απο μια ΑΕΝ,αμα βγαλεις μονο ναυτικο λυκειο ως τι θα δουλεψεις??ως πρακτικος??Πλεον οι εταιριες δεν παιρνουν οπως παλια αλλα και να σε παρουν δεν μπορεις να εξελιχθεις ως Β η Α αξιωματικος...

----------


## steve

proton oci den pezi simasia ean eisai apo naytiko likeio i apo eniaio alla parayta mastropanago (poli argotera sinadelfe kathoti kai ego gia mixanikos pao) opos eipes exei kapies gnoseis pragma pou simainei oti den sou fenontai vouno ayta pou prepei na mathis mesa stin sxoli kai min ipotimas to naytiko likeio gt ta paidia ekei mesa kanoun perisoteri praktiki apo esena kai kathe allon apo geniko likeio prota mathe pos einai i katastasi kai meta mila

----------


## mastropanagos

> proton oci den pezi simasia ean eisai apo naytiko likeio i apo eniaio alla parayta mastropanago (poli argotera sinadelfe kathoti kai ego gia mixanikos pao) opos eipes exei kapies gnoseis pragma pou simainei oti den sou fenontai vouno ayta pou prepei na mathis mesa stin sxoli kai min ipotimas to naytiko likeio gt ta paidia ekei mesa kanoun perisoteri praktiki apo esena kai kathe allon apo geniko likeio prota mathe pos einai i katastasi kai meta mila


Συμφωνω οτι εχουν καποιες γνωσεις απο καποιον που μπαινει απο γενικο λυκειο,δεν υποτιμησα τα ναυτικα λυκεια φιλε μου αλλα διαφωνησα σε μερικα πραγματα που ειπες γιατι δεν εστεκαν....Και τη κατασταση τη ξερω καλυτερα απο εσενα,οσο αναφορα τα ναυτικα λυκεια και ειδικα τις ΑΕΝ....

----------


## steve

> Εννοειται πως οχι,το ναυτικο λυκειο ειναι κατωτερη βαθμιδα απο μια ΑΕΝ,αμα βγαλεις μονο ναυτικο λυκειο ως τι θα δουλεψεις??ως πρακτικος??Πλεον οι εταιριες δεν παιρνουν οπως παλια αλλα και να σε παρουν δεν μπορεις να εξελιχθεις ως Β η Α αξιωματικος...


den vgaineis os praktikos alla os dokimos vevaia mporis na ftasis mono eos deyteros kai me miomeni sintaksi (ite mixanikos ite ploiarxos) ektos kai ean pas stis aen pou tha sou dosoun to dikaioma na ftaneis eos protos kai me kanoniki sintaksi oci os miomeni parola ayta trava kai rota kai tha mathis oti oi efoplistes oi kali fili mas (xaxaxaxaxa) erxontai kai kanoun imerides prospathontas na pisoun (kata kirio logo tous mixanikous) na vgoun apo to likeio kai na piasoun kateythian doulia gt den iparxoun pliromata ellinika (ean theleis trava rota ton mpelesi ton dieythinti)

----------


## steve

> Συμφωνω οτι εχουν καποιες γνωσεις απο καποιον που μπαινει απο γενικο λυκειο,δεν υποτιμησα τα ναυτικα λυκεια φιλε μου αλλα διαφωνησα σε μερικα πραγματα που ειπες γιατι δεν εστεκαν....Και τη κατασταση τη ξερω καλυτερα απο εσενα,οσο αναφορα τα ναυτικα λυκεια και ειδικα τις ΑΕΝ....


 tha dexto to oti kseris kalitera tis AEN gt den eimai ekei alla eimai se naytiko likeio kai pistepse me ksero poli kala to sistima kai nai isos na theopiisa ligo ta naytika likeia alla to oti exoun perisoteri praktiki einai alithia pera gia pera

----------


## mastropanagos

> kai sou ksanaleo oti  min ipotimas to naytiko likeio den vgaineis os praktikos alla os dokimos vevaia mporis na ftasis mono eos deyteros kai me miomeni sintaksi (ite mixanikos ite ploiarxos) ektos kai ean pas stis aen pou tha sou dosoun to dikaioma na ftaneis eos protos kai me kanoniki sintaksi oci os miomeni parola ayta trava kai rota kai tha mathis oti oi efoplistes oi kali fili mas (xaxaxaxaxa) erxontai kai kanoun imerides prospathontas na pisoun (kata kirio logo tous mixanikous) na vgoun apo to likeio kai na piasoun kateythian doulia gt den iparxoun pliromata ellinika (ean theleis trava rota ton mpelesi ton dieythinti)


Αν καποια μερα μπεις σε μια ΑΕΝ κανεις 1-2 μπαρκα της σχολης και εχεις μια πληρη εικονα απο ναυτικο λυκειο και ΑΕΝ τοτε θα με καταλαβεις...
Θα σου ξαναπω δεν υποτιμησα τα ναυτικα λυκεια...Και ως πρακτικος μπορεις να φτασεις μεχρι Γ μηχανικος,οποτε δεν αξιζει να τελειωσεις το ναυτικο λυκειο και να μπαρκαρεις κατευθειαν χωρις να εχεις περασει και απο μια ΑΕΝ,εγω αυτο ηθελα να σου πω...
Οσο αναφορα τις ημεριδες ας μη το πιασουμε καλυτερα,αλλα ταζουνε αλλα δινουνε...Εχω παρακολουθησει πολλες στη σχολη μου...

----------


## mastropanagos

> tha dexto to oti kseris kalitera tis AEN gt den eimai ekei alla eimai se naytiko likeio kai pistepse me ksero poli kala to sistima kai nai isos na theopiisa ligo ta naytika likeia alla to oti exoun perisoteri praktiki einai alithia pera gia pera


Πρακτικη τι εννοεις???περισσοτερα μπαρκα??Σε μια ΑΕΝ κανεις απλα 2 εξαμηνα μπαρκα εκπαιδευτικα,τωρα εαν εσυ εχεις και αλλα 2 μικρα απο ναυτικο λυκειο αυτο ειναι υπερ σου και καλυτερο....
Αν αναφερεις πρακτικη μεσα στη σχολη οσο αναφορα τους μηχανικους εχουν σε 4 εξαμηνα μηχανουργιο απο 8 ωρες την εβδομαδα....

----------


## steve

kai sou ksanaleo den vgaineis praktikos os dokimos vgaineis kai nai oso gia tin sigkrisi tha simfoniso den mporo na krino kathos sou leo oti mas lene kata kirio logo oi naytodidaskaloi mas kai kapia paidia apo tis AEN pou erxontai perastasiaka kai gia tous efoplistes afti einai mia kolonia pou kratai xronia  alla to paidi to mperdevoume nomizo ayto pou rotai einai ean aksizei i oci na kanei tin proti gia xari tou naytikou likeiou

----------


## mastropanagos

> kai sou ksanaleo den vgaineis praktikos os dokimos vgaineis kai nai oso gia tin sigkrisi tha simfoniso den mporo na krino kathos sou leo oti mas lene kata kirio logo oi naytodidaskaloi mas kai kapia paidia apo tis AEN pou erxontai perastasiaka kai gia tous efoplistes afti einai mia kolonia pou kratai xronia  alla to paidi to mperdevoume nomizo ayto pou rotai einai ean aksizei i oci na kanei tin proti gia xari tou naytikou likeiou


Ακου βλεπε μη μιλας και πιστευε λιγα...Μου το εμαθαν μεσα στο καραβι αυτο...Και εμενα αλλα μου ελεγαν πριν μπαρκαρω πρωτη φορα και αλλα ειδα μεσα στο καραβι,καλο ειναι να τα βλεπεις μονος σου καποια πραγματα και να τα καταλαβαινεις απο το να τα ακους απο τους αλλους...
Τωρα οσο αναφορα το θεμα του παιδιου,προσωπικα εγω δεν θα εχανα ενα χρονο απο τη ζωη μου για να παω σε ενα ναυτικο λυκειο εφοσον και απο γενικο λυκειο μπορει να μπει ΑΕΝ....Απλα απο ναυτικο λυκειο σε ορισμενα μαθηματα θα τα μαθει πιο ευκολα απο τους αλλους στην ΑΕΝ...

----------


## steve

ok as stamatisoume edo to thema gt tha akolouthiso tin simvouli sou tora ego to protino anepifilaxta gt einai kai pio xalari i katastasi opos sou proipa den iparxoun arxaia kai efoson exeis tin dinatotita na mpis pio eykola stin sxoli (kathos dini 1500 moria apo oso thimamai kai ayto isxiei 1000%) kai na mathis pente pragmata kai na paris mia idea den einai pistevo xasimo oute apo ton xrono sou oute apo pouthena 

yg i praktiki enousa6 ores tin evdomada ergastiria os mixanikos den ksero gia tous pliarxous ta mparka den einai anagkastik ean to epileksis pas kai pernis ta lefta oci idiaiteres gnoseis

----------


## mastropanagos

> ok as stamatisoume edo to thema gt tha akolouthiso tin simvouli sou tora ego to protino anepifilaxta gt einai kai pio xalari i katastasi opos sou proipa den iparxoun arxaia kai efoson exeis tin dinatotita na mpis pio eykola stin sxoli (kathos dini 1500 moria apo oso thimamai kai ayto isxiei 1000%) kai na mathis pente pragmata kai na paris mia idea den einai pistevo xasimo oute apo ton xrono sou oute apo pouthena 
> 
> yg i praktiki enousa6 ores tin evdomada ergastiria os mixanikos den ksero gia tous pliarxous ta mparka den einai anagkastik ean to epileksis pas kai pernis ta lefta oci idiaiteres gnoseis


Ειναι στη κριση του καθενος τι θα κανει,αν δεν εχανε ενα χρονο το παιδι εγω θα του προτεινα εννοειται να παει ναυτικο λυκειο,αλλα αυτος ο ενας χρονος ειναι που λεει οτι προσωπικα θα συνεχιζα ετσι...
Για τα εργαστηρια σου ειπα,8 ωρες την εβδομαδα σε 4 εξαμηνα σε ολα τα ετη της σχολης εχουμε μηχανουργεια...Τα αλλα εργαστηρια αστα γιατι μερικα αλλα μαθηματα εχουνε και εργαστηρια...

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΟΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ... ΩΡΑΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ 'ΓΝΩΜΙΚΟ' ΜΑΣΤΡΟΠΑΝΑΓΟ!!! ΜΕΓΑΚΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ... ΕΝΑΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ, ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΦΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΥΚΕΙΑ, ΟΛΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ... ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ Η ΑΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ?

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΟΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ... ΩΡΑΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ 'ΓΝΩΜΙΚΟ' ΜΑΣΤΡΟΠΑΝΑΓΟ!!! ΜΕΓΑΚΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ... ΕΝΑΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ, ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΦΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΥΚΕΙΑ, ΟΛΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ... ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ Η ΑΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ?


Αμα διαβαζεις τιποτε δεν ειναι δυσκολο,αλλα γενικα εχει δυσκολα μαθηματα που χρειαζονται προσοχη...

----------


## nearos

ειμαι καινουριος στο site και δν ξερω αν ειμαι στο σωστο thread αλλα μηπως ξερει καποιος να μου απαντησει με τι κριτηριο δινονται υποτροφιες σε ποσους και το ποσο στο περιπου στους εισακτεους της αεν

----------


## leonard

ειμαι δοκιμος πλοιαρχος στη μηχανιωνα και χρειαζομαι 11 μερες υπηρεσια για να παρω το διπλωμα.Δεν μπορω να βρω καραβι για τοσο λιγο αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω και παραπανω γιατι το Σεπτεμβριο θελω να παρω το πτυχιο,ειναι αναγκη.οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει ρε παιδια επικοινωνηστε μαζι μου,               pri7576@hotmail.com       ευχαριστω!

----------


## steve

file den ksero pos emplekses etsi akou lipon file m tin iperoxi lisi sou den ksero ean doulevei kai se esas pantos ego to katafera 

vriskeis ena ploio aktoploiias mparkaris kai stin 8i mera petas to eksis (se emena sinevi sta alitheia ) pantrevetai o aderfos m kai xriazomai mia 3imeri adeia !!!! lol 100% den prokite na sou tin dosoun tote esi ipovalis paraitisi tin 11 imera kai tous les a tou ta ler(den to katexo to galiko) tora gia kathsterisi mia evdomadas den pistevo na se pirazi

----------


## leonard

ευχαριστω φιλε steve για την ιδεα!!

----------


## Christoss

paidia mporite na kataliksete kapou gt skeutome na paw nautiko alla dn kserw pio apo ta dio exei perisotero mellon

----------


## marios.sp

> paidia mporite na kataliksete kapou gt skeutome na paw nautiko alla dn kserw pio apo ta dio exei perisotero mellon


Τι ακριβως θελεις να μαθεις φιλε μου?εξηγησε μας τι σκεφτεσαι..

----------


## steve

koita iparxoun dio pithanotites i proti einai na rotas gia mixanikos i ploiarxos einai ena megalo thema kai oi men kai oi de exoune ta thetika kai ta arnitika tous
oi kapetanioi 1on den mpooun na vgoun eykola stin steria 2on (ayto to ksero apo trito ploiarxo pou ton rotisa) den vriskei toso eykola doulia sta pontopora 
ayta itane ta arnitika ta thetika tora 1on kalitero perivalon ergasias (se sxesi me tous mixanikous) 2on perisotera lefta tou typou lefta kato apo to trapezi 
3on eisai o arxon tou ploiu
oi mixanikoi apo tin alli (kai ego skopevo na gino) 1on kai simantikoteron exoune varea kai anthigiina epi kathimerinis vaseos xalia perivalon ergasias kai epikindino gia tin zoi tou 2on den perni lefta kato apo to trapezi osa o ploiarxos toulaxiston
ayta itane t arnitika sta thetika tora 
1on vriskeis eykola doulia stin steria alla oci me tis apodoxes tis thallasas ayto enoeitai 2on exeis eksasfalismeni doulia sta pontopora kathos den iparxoun poli mixanikoi 

ayta nomizo pos einai opos vlepeis oi ploiarxi einai se kaliteri thesi alla to thema einai na exeis mia dieksodo opos mas mathenoun kai sta sostika prin mpeis se mia pirkagia klistou xorou prepei na eisai sigouros oti exeis mia dieksodo

tora pame sto deytero thema pou mpori na se apasxoli 
to naytiko likeio 
ean tha pas tora likeio sou to sistino anepifilakta to naytiko kai gia pio eykoli metavasi meta stis AEN alla kai gio pio eykolo apolitirio likeiou (den kanoume arxaia kai oi kathigites mas einai oloi tous foveri) apo ekei kai pera den exeis na kerdiseis kai pola opos apodikse i sizitisi mas pio pano ne men exeis kapies vasis gia tin AEN alla xaneis enan xrono apo tin zoi sou kai tin epagkelmatiki sou stadiodromia 

na sou po kai kapia arnitika to ktirio den exei proavlio einai mia polikatikia kai den exi kilikeio episis aneveneis me tis skales kai oci me ansanser opou theleis

tora na kano kai ego mia erotisi vlepo tiin diafimisi tou ypourgiou kai lei pos pas stin AEN mono me to apolitirio sou alla ego iksera oti prepei na vgali prokiriksi i kathe sxoli gia na mporis na mpeis etsi 
pio apo ta dio isxiei ???

----------


## marios.sp

> koita iparxoun dio pithanotites i proti einai na rotas gia mixanikos i ploiarxos einai ena megalo thema kai oi men kai oi de exoune ta thetika kai ta arnitika tous
> oi kapetanioi 1on den mpooun na vgoun eykola stin steria 2on (ayto to ksero apo trito ploiarxo pou ton rotisa) den vriskei toso eykola doulia sta pontopora 
> ayta itane ta arnitika ta thetika tora 1on kalitero perivalon ergasias (se sxesi me tous mixanikous) 2on perisotera lefta tou typou lefta kato apo to trapezi 
> 3on eisai o arxon tou ploiu
> oi mixanikoi apo tin alli (kai ego skopevo na gino) 1on kai simantikoteron exoune varea kai anthigiina epi kathimerinis vaseos xalia perivalon ergasias kai epikindino gia tin zoi tou 2on den perni lefta kato apo to trapezi osa o ploiarxos toulaxiston
> ayta itane t arnitika sta thetika tora 
> 1on vriskeis eykola doulia stin steria alla oci me tis apodoxes tis thallasas ayto enoeitai 2on exeis eksasfalismeni doulia sta pontopora kathos den iparxoun poli mixanikoi 
> 
> ayta nomizo pos einai opos vlepeis oi ploiarxi einai se kaliteri thesi alla to thema einai na exeis mia dieksodo opos mas mathenoun kai sta sostika prin mpeis se mia pirkagia klistou xorou prepei na eisai sigouros oti exeis mia dieksodo
> ...







> 2on (ayto to ksero apo trito ploiarxo pou ton rotisa) den vriskei toso eykola doulia sta pontopora


Θα διαφωνησω σε αυτο,διοτι απο οσο γνωριζω δεν εχουνε αξιωματικους να μπαρκαρουνε στα ποντοπορα και πλεον καποιες εταιριες εχουν σχολες στο εξωτερικο και βαζουν απο εκει ανθυποπλοιαρχους(μεχρι στιγμης).Αν και προτιμουνε Ελληνες.




> epi kathimerinis vaseos xalia perivalon ergasias kai epikindino gia tin zoi tou


Εχω ακουσει οτι πλεον οι μηχανικοι δεν δουλευουν επι καθημερινης βασεως στην μηχανη.Αλλα καλυτερα θα ηταν να μας πει καποιος δοκιμος μηχανικος,ή οποιος γνωριζει.

----------


## steve

koita oson afora to oti xriazontai aksiomatikous xriazontai ego den milao ek peiras milao apo ayta pou m exoune pei kai ksanaleo oti o tritos ploiaros m elege oti ean mporouse na ksanaepileksi tha epelege mixanikos gia na vriskei pio eykola doulia sta pontopora kai o tritos mixanikos pou eixe doulepsi kai sta ploia tou onasi ,pou osi gnorizoun kseroun pos einai ola aytomatopiimena, kai anagkastike na girisi sta egxoria taksidia gia tin ginaika tou oti tha ithele na ginei ploiarxos giati einai pio kalos o xoros ergasias kai otan leo oles tis imeres enoo tis imeres ergasias

----------


## marios.sp

> koita oson afora to oti xriazontai aksiomatikous xriazontai ego den milao ek peiras milao apo ayta pou m exoune pei kai ksanaleo oti o tritos ploiaros m elege oti ean mporouse na ksanaepileksi tha epelege mixanikos gia na vriskei pio eykola doulia sta pontopora kai o tritos mixanikos pou eixe doulepsi kai sta ploia tou onasi ,pou osi gnorizoun kseroun pos einai ola aytomatopiimena, kai anagkastike na girisi sta egxoria taksidia gia tin ginaika tou oti tha ithele na ginei ploiarxos giati einai pio kalos o xoros ergasias kai otan leo oles tis imeres enoo tis imeres ergasias


Και εγω βεβαια απο αυτα που εχω ακουσει λεω.Απλα ακουω οτι εχουν ελλειψη και τα γνωστα και γιαυτο σου ειπα για τα τα ποντοπορα.Αντιθετως ακουω οτι στα πλοια της γραμμης βρισκεις πολυ πιο δυσκολα...
Οσο για τους μηχανικους αυτο που εχω ακουσει ειναι οτι επειδη πλεον ειναι ολα αυτοματοποιημενα δεν δουλευουν ολες τις εργασιμες μερες(χωρις να θελω να θειξω κανεναν).Αυτο εχω ακουσει,δεν ειναι η προσωπικη μου γνωμη!

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ (ΕΠΑΛ) ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΘΕΣΗΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ; ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ;

----------


## steve

Exoume ksanaanferthi sto thema i aksia tou genikou kai tou epal stin agora ergasias einai to idio kai otan anaferese se epal legeto kalitera naytiko likeio den einai kati to siithismeno Stin AEN pezei rolo oti sou dinei 3000 moria gia tis panelinies kai oti eisai kapos proetoimasmenos gia ayta pou tha antimetopisis stin AEN apo thema mathimaton oxi apo tema simviosis
Alla gia na pas sto naytiko likeio prepei na pas kai tin 1i likeiou gt exoume teleios diaforetika mathimata den einai genikis paidias opos se alla epal gia ayto leo oti to naytiko likeio einai teleios ksexoristo

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ, ΜΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΧ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ, ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΤΛ...

----------


## xania13

Γεια σας (φιλοι)...
  Δεν ξερω αμα μπορω να σας αποκαλω ετσι ακομα μιας και απο του χρονου θα μπω στον κοσμο της ναυτιλιας,και επειδη θελω να ψαχτω καλα πριν πραξω θελω να σας ρωτησω τοσα πραγματα που θα με βαρεθειτε!!!! :Very Happy: 
 Στο θεμα μας...Σχολη που να εχει σχεση με εμπορικη ναυτιλια ειναι μονο η ΑΕΝ?Μετα την ΑΕΝ υπαρχει κατι αλλο να ακολουθησω?Μου ειχανε πει κατι για Shipping αλλα ουτε καν μου ειχαν πει τι ακριβως ειναι γιατι δεν ηξεραν...Μπορειτε να μου πειτε εσεις?Μπορειτε επεισης να μου πειτε τι αλλο μπορω να σπουδασω μετα την σχολη?Θελω επισης και σχολια Π.Χ. (Στο shiping κανεις αυτο και αυτο αλλα δεν εχει αποροφηση...)

   Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## LocoRoco

Φίλε steve κατά ένα 80% όποιον Πλοίαρχο βρεις θα σου
πει ότι καλύτερα να πήγαινε Μηχανικός.
Και τούμπαλιν..Ο ένας έχει θεωρητικά μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη,
γιατί στουν ουσία είναι ΚΑΙ ο Πλοίαρχος υπεύθυνος για να
έρθει σε συνεννόηση με τον Α' Μηχανικό για την σωστή
αρμονία/καλή λειτουργία κλπ. του μηχανοστασίου αλλά
από την άλλη ο Μηχανικός λέει ότι είναι μέσα στο λάδι..


Επιλογές είναι αυτά..αν "πιάνουν" τα χέρια σου,πήγαινε 
μηχανικός για μένα..Προσωπικά μηχανικός δεν πήγαινα με
την καμία - λόγω του ότι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και δεν 
"πιάνουν" τα χέρια μου... :-|

Βέβαια αργότερα κάποια πράγματα και σαν Αξιωματικός
Γεφύρας θα πρέπει να ξέρεις για το μηχανοστάσιο αλλά
και για τους μηχανισμούς που θα υπάρχουν στο deck/μέσα
φορτώσεως κλπ. :Wink:

----------


## steve

Nomizo oti me kalipses pliros ara kalitera na stirizese stin prosopiki sou gnomi 

Ego apo tin alli epeleksa mixani fetos stin 2a likeiou exei pio ligi theoria kai oute oi kathigites den tin pane tin theoria

----------


## LocoRoco

Σε δική μου γνώμη στηρίζομαι..απλώς σου εξηγώ
πως είναι θέμα επιλογής το τι θα ακολουθήσει ο καθένας.
Έχει να κάνει - κυρίως - με το τί του αρέσει περισσότερο.
Όπως το ίδιο ισχύει και για την μετ'έπειτα πορεία που
θα ακολουθήσεις ανάλογα με το σε τί πλοίο θέλεις να 
πας.

----------


## Natsios

Καταρχην καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας. Τι εννοεις σχολη που να ειχει σχεση με εμπορικη ναυτιλια? Η ΑΕΝ (Ακαδημια Εμπορικου Ναυτικου) ειναι η σχολη απο την αποια αποφοιτουν αξιωματικοι του εμπορικου ναυτικου. Αν θες λοιπον να γινεις αξιωματικος γεφυρας η μηχανης θα πρεπει να αποφοιτησεις απο εκει. Με τον ορο shipping εννοουμε ολο το χωρο της ναυτιλιας. Μην ξεχνας οτι τα πλοια υποστηριζονται απο ναυτιλιακες (πλοιοκτητριες εταιριες, διαχειριστριες εταιριες κτλ) αλλα και παραναυτιλιακες εταιριες (προμηθειες, μεσιτες αγοροπωλησιων, ναυλων, ασφαλιστες κτλ). Ναυτιλιακες σπουδες μπορεις να κανεις στο Πανεπιστημιο Πειραια στο αναλογο τμημα η σε κολλεγια στην ελλαδα η το εξωτερικο. Στο Πανεπηστιμιο Πειραια μπορεις να μπεις και μετα την ΑΕΝ. Αν ψαξεις στα θεματα του φορουμ θα βρεις παρα πολλες πληροφοριες απο αυτα που ζητας

----------


## Daimon

Hi φιλε  :Very Happy: 

Greece 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=22385
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25229

Universities of the World
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=22944

Korea
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=22938

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23002

have a nice day :P

----------


## asla123

Γεια σας τσακαλια!
Μεχρι στιγμης απο αυτα που διαβασα καταλαβα οτι μπορω να μπω εμπορικο ναυτικο,εκτος απο τις σχολες που υπαρχουν,και με απολυτηριο λυκειου!
Θα ηθελα ομως να μου πειτε...θα με παρουν σιγουρα αμα δηλωσω και επισης τι θεση θα εχω μεσα στο πληρωμα και ποια θα ειναι η αμοιβη μου!!!

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Γεια σας τσακαλια!
> Μεχρι στιγμης απο αυτα που διαβασα καταλαβα οτι μπορω να μπω εμπορικο ναυτικο,εκτος απο τις σχολες που υπαρχουν,και με απολυτηριο λυκειου!
> Θα ηθελα ομως να μου πειτε...θα με παρουν σιγουρα αμα δηλωσω και επισης τι θεση θα εχω μεσα στο πληρωμα και ποια θα ειναι η αμοιβη μου!!!
> 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!


Φιλε καλως ηρθες,

Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μπορουσες να μπεις στις ΑΕΝ με απολυτηριο.Λογικα αυτο θα γινει και του χρονου(τιποτα ομως δεν ειναι σιγουρο).Η επιλογη γινεται συμφωνα με τον βαθμο που εχεις στο απολυτηριο.Οσο μεγαλυτερο απολυτηριο εχεις τοσο το καλυτερο.Φετος παντως πολλα παιδια μεινανε απεξω.Οσο εισαι στη σχολη θα κανεις 2 ταξιδια 6μηνα.Η θεση σου θα ειναι δοκιμος πλοιαρχος.Η αμοιβη θα ειναι απο 800 εως 2500 ευρω.Αναλογα την εταιρια.Τα λεφτα στο πρωτο ταξιδι ειναι πιο λιγα και στο δευτερο αυξανονται.Για οποια αλλη απορια εχεις ποσταρε καλυτερα εδω

----------


## asla123

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου.

----------


## Michael

Από την ΑΕΝ βγαίνεις Πλοιάρχος η Μηχανικός Γ τάξης και μετά με ορισμένηυπηρεσία πάνω στα εμπορικά πλοία (Περίπου 20 και 32 μήνες) και επιπλέον μαθήματα και εξετάσεις στο Κεντρο Επιμόρφωσης Στελεχών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΚΕΣΕΝ) (περίπου 3-4 μήνες) γίνεσαι Β και Α τάξης αντίστοιχα.
Μπορείς να ασχοληθείς κυρίως στα εμπορικά πλοία, αλλά πάντοτε υπάρχουν ευκαιρίες και για αλλού είτε στο δημόσιο είτε στον ιδωτικό τομέα είτε με επιπλέον σπουδές είτε όχι.
http://www.yen.gr/yen.chtm?prnbr=28851

Ενναλακτικά μπορείς να πας για ναυπηγός από πολυτεχνείο ή τει. Είναι και αυτό ένας καλός δρόμος για να εμπλακείς με την εμπορική ναυτιλία. Δεν σημαίνει ότι θα εργαζεσαι μόνο σε ναυπηγεια. Πολλές εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην ναυτιλιακή αγορά συμπεριλαμβάνομένων και των εταιριών που έχουν πλοία απασχολούν ναυπηγούς σε διάφορες θέσεις. 
http://www.naval.ntua.gr/ 
http://www.teiath.gr/stef/shipbuildi...logy/index.htm

Αν σε ενδιαφέρουν περισότερο τα οικονομικά τότε υπάρχει το Πανεπηστιμιο Πειραια-τμήμα ναυτιλαικών σπουδών και το πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου-τμήμα ναυτιλιας και επιχειρηματικών υπηρεσιών.
http://www.unipi.gr/akad_tmhm/naut_s...oud_index.html
http://www.stt.aegean.gr/

¨Ενας άλλος δρόμος είναι να σπουδάσεις κάτι που ενδιαφέρει πολύ π.χ. νομικά ή οικονομικά και ύστερα να κάνεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό στην ελλάδα ή στο εξωτερικό για να ειδικευτείς στην στον ναυτιλιακό τομέα. Π.χ. μεταπτυχιακό στο ναυτικό δίκαιο.

Αυτην την στιγμή υπάρχουν διαφορα μεταπτυχιακά και δεν έιναι πάντοτε ανάγκη να σχετίζεται το μεταπτυχιακό με το πρωτο πτυχίο. Π.χ. σε μεταπτυχιακό για ναυτιλιαακά χρηματοοικονομικά μπορεί να συναντήσεις ανθρώπους που σπούδασαν πολιτικές επιστημές ή γεωγραφία ή ναυπηγοί ή πλοίαρχοι.

Εσύ τι ακριβώς σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις;
Για ποιούς λόγους σε ενδιαφέρει η ναυτιλία;
Οι επιλογές και οι διαδρομές είναι πολλές αλλά το ποιά θα επιλέξεις εξαρτάται από τα δικά σου κίνητρα και στόχους.

Αν κοιτάξεις τις υπόλοιπες θεματικές ενότητες του φόρουμ θα βρεις πολλές απαντήσεις σε ανάλογα ερωτήματα.

Αναδίφησε σε αυτές καθώς και στις συνδέσεις των σχολών που παρατίθενται εδώ και ό,τι θες ρώτα.

έχε υπόψη σου πως πολλές φορές τα διάφορα σάιτ μπορέι και να τα παραλένε και στην πράξη τα πραγματα να είναι αρκετά διαφορετικά...
πριν κάνεις τις επιλογές σου προσπάθησε να βρεις αποφοίτους των σχολών και επαγγελματίες του χώρου και ρώτα τους για την αποψή τους και τις εμπειρίες τους.
σε αυτό το φόρουμ θα βρεις αρκετό υλικό αν το ψάξεις.
Καλό ψάξιμο για αρχή!

----------


## halvas0000

Γεια σας, ειμαι μαθητης Γ' λυκειου και ψαχνομαι για την σχολη που θα επιλεξω και εχω μερικες ερωτησεις σχετικα με την ναυτιλια:
1. Τα πλοια εχουν προσβαση στο ιντερνετ?
2. Θα πρεπει να γινω πλοιαρχος ή μηχανικος για να παω στο λιμενικο?
3.Τι δουλειες κανουν οι πλοιαρχοι και τι οι μηχανικοι σε ενα πλοιο?
Αυτα προς το παρων.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## marios.sp

> Γεια σας, ειμαι μαθητης Γ' λυκειου και ψαχνομαι για την σχολη που θα επιλεξω και εχω μερικες ερωτησεις σχετικα με την ναυτιλια:
> 1. Τα πλοια εχουν προσβαση στο ιντερνετ?
> 2. Θα πρεπει να γινω πλοιαρχος ή μηχανικος για να παω στο λιμενικο?
> 3.Τι δουλειες κανουν οι πλοιαρχοι και τι οι μηχανικοι σε ενα πλοιο?
> Αυτα προς το παρων.


Φιλε καλως ηρθες...

Σχετικα με τις ερωτησεις σου,

1)Τα ποντοπορα πλοια(γκαζαδικα,φορτιγα,κοντεινεραδικα) δεν εχουν προσβαση στο ιντερνετ.Αν εισαι σε πλοια της ακτοπλοιας μπορει να εχουν αλλα δεν νομιζω να προλαβαινεις να μπαινεις.

2)Λιμενικο μπορεις να μπεις οταν τελειωσεις την σχολη...δεν χρειαζεται να γινεις πλοιαρχος...αλλα πραγματα χρειαζεται..

3)Οι πλοιαρχοι ξεκινανε απο δοκιμος που κανουν την βαρδια τους στη γεφυρα,κανουν δουλειες στο καταστρωμα,βγαζουν φωτοτυπιες,φτιαχνουν καφεδες.Στην ακτοπλοια κοβουν εισητηρια,βαζουν τα αυτοκινητα στα γκαραζ και μπορει να κανουν και γεφυρα.Μετα γινεσαι Ανθυποπλοιαρχος,μετα Γραμματικος και τελος Πλοιαρχος που κανεις την βαρδια στη γεφυρα και γενικα εχεις ολη την διοικηση του πλοιου.Ως μηχανικος ξεκινας απο δοκιμος γινεσαι 3ος μηχανικος,2ος και τελος 1ος..για τους μηχανικους δεν ξερω τοσο καλα τα πραγματα σχετικα με την δουλεια τους.

----------


## haytek

> Γεια σας, ειμαι μαθητης Γ' λυκειου και ψαχνομαι για την σχολη που θα επιλεξω και εχω μερικες ερωτησεις σχετικα με την ναυτιλια:
> 1. Τα πλοια εχουν προσβαση στο ιντερνετ?
> 2. Θα πρεπει να γινω πλοιαρχος ή μηχανικος για να παω στο λιμενικο?


Φίλτατε halva,αν πας με τέτοια νοοτροπία και τέτοιους στόχους να ακολουθήσεις το ναυτικό επάγγελμα , καλύτερα να το σκεφτείς καλύτερα γιατί θα δυστυχήσεις..

Πάνω σε ένα βαπόρι όταν πατάμε το πόδι μας δεν κοιτάμε πως θα περάσουμε ζωή και κότα..Το προειπωθέν επάγγελμα είναι αρκετά απαιτητικό..Ψάξτο λίγο παραπάνω..Και ειδικά αν πας μόνο και μόνο για τα λεφτά,θα φας μεγάλη ήττα στο βαπόρι..:cry:
Επίσης,αν σκοπεύεις να διαλέξεις τις ΑΕΝ για να μπεις μόνο και μόνο στο λιμενικό καλύτερα μην το κάνεις , γιατί σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας θα δυστύχησεις..:|
Αυτά από έμενα..Απλά σκέψου πιο ώριμα..:?

----------


## halvas0000

Καλησπερα, ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας. Λοιπον, Απο μικρος μου αρεσουν τα καραβια και τα ταξιδια και αυτο το επαγγελμα ειναι πιστευω πολυ ενδιαφερον για να το ακολουθησω. Το λιμενικο με ενδιαφερει εξισου το ιδιο με την δουλεια του βαποριου. Απλως θελω να ρωτησω μερικες ερωτησεις οπου δεν μου εχουν απαντηθει.
Ακομα, ενας φιλος μου ενδιαφερεται και αυτος να επιλεξει αυτο το επαγγελμα και εχω μια απορια. Γινεται να μπουμε και οι 2 στο ιδιο βαπορι? Δηλαδη να κανουμε και οι 2 την ιδια συμβαση ή βαζουν τυχαια ατομα?
Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας και συγνωμη αν ειπα κατι γελοιο.:?
Edit: Επισης μου ηρθε μια ακομα ερωτηση. Οταν δεσει το καραβι σε ενα λιμανι για να ξεφορτωσει ποση ωρα μπορει να μεινει? Μπορει να κανει πανω απο μια μερα?

----------


## haytek

> Καλησπερα, ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας. Λοιπον, Απο μικρος μου αρεσουν τα καραβια και τα ταξιδια και αυτο το επαγγελμα ειναι πιστευω πολυ ενδιαφερον για να το ακολουθησω. Το λιμενικο με ενδιαφερει εξισου το ιδιο με την δουλεια του βαποριου. Απλως θελω να ρωτησω μερικες ερωτησεις οπου δεν μου εχουν απαντηθει.
> Ακομα, ενας φιλος μου ενδιαφερεται και αυτος να επιλεξει αυτο το επαγγελμα και εχω μια απορια. Γινεται να μπουμε και οι 2 στο ιδιο βαπορι? Δηλαδη να κανουμε και οι 2 την ιδια συμβαση ή βαζουν τυχαια ατομα?
> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας και συγνωμη αν ειπα κατι γελοιο.:?
> Edit: Επισης μου ηρθε μια ακομα ερωτηση. Οταν δεσει το καραβι σε ενα λιμανι για να ξεφορτωσει ποση ωρα μπορει να μεινει? Μπορει να κανει πανω απο μια μερα?


Λοιπόν,χαίρομαι που ενστερνίζεσαι βαθύτερες απόψεις από αυτές που εξέφρασες στο αρχικό σου ποστ..Έχουμε και λεμε :
Μπορείτε να πάτε και οι 2 στο ίδιο άν και εφόσον:
πάτε μαζί να κάνετε αίτηση στην εταιρεία που θέλετε και αν ο ένας είναι μηχανικός και ο άλλος πλοίαρχος..
τώρα είναι πολύ σπάνιο μια εταιρεία να πάρει στο ίδιο βαπόρι 2 δόκιμους πλοιάρχους αν και οι 2 θέλετε να ακολουθήσετε το επάγγελμα του πλοιάρχου..
Αυτές είναι οι περιπτώσεις που γνωρίζω προσωπικά..
Όσον αφορά τη διάρκεια παραμονής σε λιμάνι,αυτό εξαρτάται από το είδος του πλοίου(tanker/LNG/bulker),ανάλογα από τη ποσότητα που πρέπει να ξεφορτώσουν/φορτώσουν στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι και μερικές φορές και από το όσο αποφασίσει ο καπετάνιος ότι χρειαστεί..
Σίγουρα αυτό μπορεί να είναι είτε 5 ώρες έως αρκετές ημέρες..
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα..Εδώ είμαι για περαιτέρω απορίες αν σου δημιουργηθούν.. :Very Happy:

----------


## halvas0000

Φιλε haytek, Ευχαριστω που μου ελυσες τις αποριες που ειχα.  :Smile:  Μου δημιουργηθηκε μια ακομα απορια, το πληρωμα του πλοιου πρεπει να ξεφορτωνει τα εμπορευματα; 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα εμπορεύματα φίλε μου πως τα φαντάζεσαι ότι είναι ?Για να μπορέσουμε να σου απαντήσουμε !

----------


## Apostolos

> Μου δημιουργηθηκε μια ακομα απορια, το πληρωμα του πλοιου πρεπει να ξεφορτωνει τα εμπορευματα; 
> .


Ασε φίλε, μου χει πέσει η μέση απο το κουβάλημα!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Όσον αφορά τη διάρκεια παραμονής σε λιμάνι,αυτό εξαρτάται από το είδος του πλοίου(tanker/LNG/bulker),ανάλογα από τη ποσότητα που πρέπει να ξεφορτώσουν/φορτώσουν στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι και μερικές φορές και από το όσο αποφασίσει ο καπετάνιος ότι χρειαστεί..


δυστυχως φιλε haytec μονο ο καπετανιος δεν αποφασιζει ποσο θα μεινει το πλοιο στο λιμανι...οταν φτασει π.χ στο Ροτερνταμ μετα απο 20 μερες ταξιδι και του πει ο ατζεντης σε 20 ωρες φευγει (το πλακωνουν 2 ρουφηχτρες και ενα πλωτος γερανος ταυτοχρονα ) γιατι ερχεται αλλο πλοιο απο πισω  εκει τι να πει ο καπετανιος?θα πει δεν φευγω πρεπει να ξεκουραστουμε? και δεν μιλαμε και για τις πιεσεις που δεχεται απο το γραφειο,τους ναυλωτες κ.λ.π να τελειωνει οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται...

----------


## Daimon

> Φιλε haytek, Ευχαριστω που μου ελυσες τις αποριες που ειχα.  Μου δημιουργηθηκε μια ακομα απορια, το πληρωμα του πλοιου πρεπει να ξεφορτωνει τα εμπορευματα; 
> Ευχαριστω.


θα σου πω ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις

συνήθως εμπορικά πλοία (φορτηγά p.x) έχουν χωρητικότητα εμπορευμάτων από 10.000 τόνους έως 300.000 τόνους, σε οποιο και εάν πας με ένα πλήρωμα 15 ατόμων που υπάρχουν στο πλοίο θα χρειαστεί χρονια για να ξεφορτωθεί το εμπόρευμα

δεν μιλάω καν για δεξαμενόπλοια, κοντέινερ.... :P



εδώ μερικές φωτογραφίες από ένα φορτηγό πλοίο 180.000 τόνων χωρητικότητας (σε αυτό ήμουν), στην πρoτι φωτογραφία δες λίγο προσεκτικά και θα deis έναν άνθρωπο με κράνος να κείτα το αμπάρι, και σύγκρινε τον με όλο το πλοίο και με το γερανό πιο πίσω που ξεφορτώνει το φορτίο

στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία βλέπεις πως γίνετε η φόρτωση

----------


## halvas0000

Αλλο εννοω,  :Razz:  Μαλλον δεν το ειπα καλα... Εννοω οτι το πληρωμα χειριζεται τους γερανους?

----------


## Daimon

.                nope

----------


## halvas0000

σάς ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Λοιπόν εχω απορία. Σκέφτομαι να γίνω μηχανικός. Τι δουλειά κάνουν οι μηχανικοί στην βάρδια τους? Έχουν και δουλειά εκτός μηχανοστασίου(γέφυρα κλπ)? Ασχολούμαι πολύ με τους υπολογιστές. Ο μηχανικός έχει δουλειά στους υπολογιστές?

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Γεια σας, ειμαι μαθητης Γ' λυκειου και ψαχνομαι για την σχολη που θα επιλεξω και εχω μερικες ερωτησεις σχετικα με την ναυτιλια


Καλησπέρα φίλε!
Αυτά εδώ τα έχεις κοιτάξει καθόλου;
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=157

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=429

----------


## halvas0000

> Καλησπέρα φίλε!
> Αυτά εδώ τα έχεις κοιτάξει καθόλου;
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=157
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=429


Τα λινκ που μου εδωσες τα διαβασα αλλα δεν μου εδωσαν την απαντηση που ηθελα παραπανω. Επισης το 2ο λινκ πριν λιγες μερες ηταν κλειδωμενο χωρις λογο και δεν μπορουσα να κανω εκει τις ερωτησεις.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Τα λινκ που μου εδωσες τα διαβασα αλλα δεν μου εδωσαν την απαντηση που ηθελα παραπανω. Επισης το 2ο λινκ πριν λιγες μερες ηταν κλειδωμενο χωρις λογο και δεν μπορουσα να κανω εκει τις ερωτησεις.


Ok, μπορείς να ρωτήσεις εδώ οτι θέλεις

----------


## halvas0000

Λοιπον ξαναλεω, τι δουλειά κάνουν οι μηχανικοί στη βάρδια τους? Έχουν και δουλειά εκτός μηχανοστασίου(γέφυρα κλπ)? Ασχολούμαι πολύ με τους υπολογιστές, πιο πολυ δουλεια εχει ο μηχανικος η ο πλοιαρχος στους υπολογιστες?

----------


## halvas0000

Λοιπον, μου δημιουργηθηκε μια ακομη απορια. Θα βρισκω ευκολα καραβια ή υπαρχει ανεργια στο επαγγελμα? (συγνωμη για τις ερωτησεις αλλα ειμαι ασχετος)

----------


## Sea_Wolf

Καλησπερα και απο μενα, 
δεν ξερω αν ειναι το σωστο τοπικ για την καταχωρηση αυτη θα με συγχωρεσετε ως νεο μελος απλα θελω να μαθω αν εχοντας το χαρτι μηχανολογου μπορω να φτασω σαν πρωτος μηχανικος.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## halvas0000

Γεια σας, θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι ακομα. Σαν πλοιαρχος υπαρχει ανεργεια.

----------


## Sizor

File mou.
I agora einai stegni apo ellines aksiomatikous,ploiarxous kai mhxanikous.
Oi mhxanikoi exoun ligi parapanw zitisi apo tis etairies alla auto den simainei oti oi ploiarxoi den vriskoun douleia.Apo tin stigmi pou oi etaireies ftanoun se shmeio na vazoun filipinezous se 8eseis an8upoploiarxwn einai perito nomizw na sou pw oti den uparxei anergia alla akrivws to anti8eto.

Apo ekei kai pera san dokimos se ena karavi kaneis douleies opws matsakoni vapsimo klp (Auta ta kanoun kai oi 2 dokimoi,ploiarxoi-mhxanikoi)Apo ekei kai pera enas dokimos ploiarxos katapianete kai me grafikes douleies opws dior8oseis xartwn klp stin gefura enw o dokimos mhxanikos vriskete sto mhxanostasio (Den kserw ti akrivws douleies kanei ekei).Opws kai na exei pantws i simantikoteri douleia tou dokimou epanw sto ploio einai na rwtaei kai na ma8enei wste na benei siga siga stin nootropia tou epaggelmatos.

Oso gia to internet pou rwtises parapanw.
Ta ploia tis aktoploiias dia8etoun sxedon ola internet alla kai se osa den dia8etoun mporeis panta na xrisimopoihseis asurmato internet efoson taksideuoun entos elladas.

Sta ploia eksw vriskeis arketa suxna internet alla sxedon pote den 8a exeis prosvasi esu ws dokimos.To poio sunh8ismeno senario einai na exei internet mono stin kabina tou ploiarxou.To upoloipo karavi pantws exei internet otan pianei limania.

----------


## halvas0000

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλτατε sizor. Με καλυψες πληρως! Αν μου δημιουργηθουν κι'αλλες ερωτησεις θα ξανα κανω post  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## halvas0000

Γεια σας και καλή χρόνια. Μου δημιουργήθηκε μια ακόμα απορία. Έχω μυωπία(γύρω στα 4). Θα πρέπει να κάνω επέμβαση για να περάσω ή όχι; Παίζει ρόλο η μυωπία;

----------


## marios.sp

> Γεια σας και καλή χρόνια. Μου δημιουργήθηκε μια ακόμα απορία. Έχω μυωπία(γύρω στα 4). Θα πρέπει να κάνω επέμβαση για να περάσω ή όχι; Παίζει ρόλο η μυωπία;



Θα πρεπει να κανεις επεμβαση.

----------


## halvas0000

> Θα πρεπει να κανεις επεμβαση.


κριμα:cry: Και ποσο καιρο εχω μεχρι να με εξετασουν? Πριν μπω στην ΑΕΝ?

----------


## marios.sp

> κριμα:cry: Και ποσο καιρο εχω μεχρι να με εξετασουν? Πριν μπω στην ΑΕΝ?


Περσι για τα παιδια που μπηκαν με πανελληνιες ηταν μεχρι 9/7 η προθεσμια.Για τα παιδια με το απολυτηριο ηταν μεχρι 10/9.Αν εισαι σιγουρος θα πρεπει μετα τις Πανελληνιες να κανεις την επεμβαση.

----------


## tsok

PAIDIA KALISPERA EINAI H PROTH FORA P GRAFW STO FOROYM,MESA STH VDOMADA FEVGW GIA TO PRWTO M MPARKO,EIMAI DOKIMOS MHXANIKOS.THA FIGW ME TANKER,APLA 8ELW NA RWTISW APO ROUXISMO TI PREPEI NA PARW GT DN GNORIZW,OSOUS EXW ROTISEI O KA8ENAS M LEEI TA DIKA TOU!!! 

SORRY AN EIMAI SE LA8OS 8EMA

----------


## Dimitris Pl

Γεια σας. Είμαι μαθητής Β' γενικού λυκείου, αλλά δυστυχώς ακόμα ψάχνομαι. Θέλω να σας κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις πιστεύοντας πως μπορείτε να απαντήσετε.
Καταρχάς θέλω να πω πως εκεί που εγώ είμαι καλός είναι η πληροφορική, οπότε ως πρώτη ερώτηση θέλω να σας ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο πόστο στο πλοίο που απαιτεί τέτοιες γνώσεις και παρόμοια σχολή. Αν ναι ποια είναι αυτά. 
Δεύτερον θα μπορούσε κάποιος αν δεν του κάνει κόπο να μου αναφέρει τι θέσεις υπάρχουν σε ένα πλοίο. τα site που είδα έχουν τις θέσεις Α,Β & Γ πλοιάρχων και Α,Β & Γ μηχανικών. Πιστεύω πως δεν είναι  μόνο αυτά. [Δυστυχώς έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τα μαθηματικά, οπότε για το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού το αποκλείω μιας και χρειάζεται  φυσική=μαθηματικά]
Μετά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όταν τελειώνεις κάποια σχολή (ναυπηγικής νομίζω λέγονται αυτές οι σχολές ;;;) πως βρίσκεις δουλειά; Σε απορροφάει αυτόματα το κράτος; Παίζουν κάτι σαν συμβάσεις; Γίνονται προκηρύξεις και έτσι; 
Επίσης έστω ότι έκανες το πρώτο σου ταξίδι μετά τι γίνεται; Μόλις γυρίσεις, ψάχνεις πάλι για κάποιο πλοίο να σε πάρει;
Πιστεύω πως οι δυσκολίες του επαγγέλματος όπως μοναξιά δεν με επηρεάζουν. Τώρα όσο για φουρτούνες και κακοκαιρίες νομίζω δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος και όσο για το κούνημα και ναυτία λογικά θα συνηθίζεται. Βέβαια μιλάει άνθρωπος που δεν έχει μπει ούτε σε βάρκα και από τα 16 σου λίγο δύσκολο να ξέρεις αν μετά θα χρειάζεσαι γυναίκες, παιδιά, σκυλιά , γατιά, αλλά νταξ' νομίζω δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας και ελπίζω να μπορούν να απαντηθούν τα ερωτήματα μου.
Με εκτίμηση, 
Dimitris Pl

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καλησπερα φιλε ! Θα σου απαντησω σε ό,τι από αυτά που ρωτάς γνωρίζω, τα υπόλοιπα ας τα πει κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα ! 

Λοιπόν. Σχετικα με την πληροφορική. Χρειάζεται να ξέρεις πληροφορική, αν είσαι πλήρωμα σε πλοίο, αλλά όχι πολύ τραβηγμένα πράγματα.  Απο εκεί και πέρα, ό,τι μαθαίνει ο άνθρωπος καλό είναι, αλλά πρέπει να ψάξεις πολύ για να βρεις πόστο ν αξιοποιήσεις τις γνώσεις σου. Πόστο ως πλήρωμα πλοίου που να απαιτεί πολύ πληροφορική δύσκολο, όμως μπορείς να ασχοληθείς με άλλα πράγματα, πχ επισκευές οργάνων ναυσιπλοίας, ραντάρ, συστημάτων ελέγχου κτλπ..... Βεβαια οταν θα βγεις εσύ, τα πλοία θα είναι αρκετά διαφορετικά από σήμερα, οπότε ίσως τότε να χρειάζεται να ξέρεις πολύ περισσότερα από ότι ξέρει ένας πχ πλοίαρχος σήμερα στην πληροφορική.....

Δευτερον, σχετικά με τις θέσεις, αυτά που είδες είναι ουσιαστικά οι ανώτεροι. Υπάρχουν και άλλες θέσεις σε ένα πλοίο , αλλά δεν έχουν βαθμό, βοηθούν απλά  Πχ Λογιστής, μάγειρας κτλπ, και όλοι έχουν και 5-10 άτομα που τους βοηθάνε, πχ στο σουπερφερρυ ΙΙ η ομάδα του λογιστηρίου και των οικονομικών γενικότερα είναι 6 άτομα αν θυμάμαι καλά.....Είναι και άλλοι, αυτοί που στρώνουν τα κρεβάτια, αυτοί που σερβίρουν σε μπαρ κτλπ.... Τωρα ανάλογα τη φύση του πλοίου μπορεί να έχει και άλλους, πχ γιατρό, πχ φυσικό ενδεχομένως μεταφραστή, ξεναγούς αν μιλάμε για κρουαζιερόπλοια, και δε συμμαζεύεται..... Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη απάντηση για το τι άλλα πόστα υπάρχουν, σου είπα εγώ αυτά, άλλος μπορεί να γράψει άλλα 15, δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος αριθμός.... Παντως γενικά, πάρα πολλά είναι τα αντικείμενα που αν κάποιος σπουδάσει, μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με τη ναυτιλία. Δικηγόρος, γιατρός, μηχανικός, μαθηματικός, οικονομικά κτλπ..... 

Τωρα γι αυτό που λες, μην αποκλείεις το μηχανικός.....Τα μαθηματικά της Β λυκείου είναι άσχετα - ως επί το πλείστον - με της Γ΄Λυκείου...Ο διανυσματικός λογισμός (ο θεός να τον κάνει....) που διδάσκεστε εσείς, και η αναλυτική γεωμετρία (ευθείες, παραβολές, υπερβολές κτλπ ) , αλλα και στη γενική παιδεία, είναι στο 95% τους μη χρήσιμα για την ύλη της Γ.... Και το γράφω με πλήρη επίγνωση του τι λέω. Οπότε αν δεν τα πήγαινες καλά μην απογοητεύεσαι. Διαβασέ τα, να ξέρεις δυο πράγματα που θα χρειαστούν, δεν θέλει ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ..... Και από τη Γ διάβασε κανονικά, τα ΠΑΝΤΑ, θα δεις ότι δεν έχουν σχέση με την Β, αλλά με την Α' Λυκείου.... Τα μαθηματικά κατεύθυνσης της Γ λυκείου είναι σχετικά εύκολα, εφ όσον διαβάσεις και προσπαθήσεις.... 

Τώρα για το αν τελειώσεις ναυπηγός, το τι κάνεις είναι δικό σου θέμα. Μπορείς να ανοίξεις γραφείο, μπορείς να πας Α μηχανικός σε καράβι, μπορείς να πας να δουλέψεις σε κάποιο άλλο ναυπηγικό γραφείο, μπορείς να πας σε κάποιο νηογνώμονα, μπορείς να μπεις αξιολογητής σε τράπεζα των σκαριών που κατάσχονται, μπορείς να κάνεις πάρα πολλά..... Και μάλιστα υπάρχουν και πιο τραβηγμένες επαγγελματικές διέξοδοι, πχ μπορείς και να δουλέψεις ως Μηχανολόγος απλά , σε θέση άσχετη με πλοία, μπορείς να γίνεις καθηγητής σε σχολείο κτλπ.....  

Παντως να έχεις στο νου σου πως ότι και να κάνεις σχετικά με τα πλοία, θα χρειαστείς μαθηματικά.... Αλλού περισσότερα αλλού λιγότερα.... Δεν είναι κάτι τρομερό, απλά εσύ τα πήρες στραβά..... Αν ασχοληθείς θα δεις ότι δεν είναι τίποτα.....Ισως φταίει ο καθηγητής σου, ίσως φταίει κάτι άλλο, ΙΣΩΣ φταει και το ότι δεν ασχολήθηκες..... *

----------


## Dimitris Pl

Καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, για τον χρόνο και τον κόπο που έκανες για να το γράψεις. Συγνώμη που άργησα απλώς είμαστε σε φάση εξετάσεων στο σχολείο και έχει πέσει λίγο διάβασμα. 
Κοίταξε είμαι μαθητής Β' γενικού λυκείου και η ιδέα μου είναι να μεταφερθώ σε ΕΠΑΛ (με το τίμημα να επαναλάβω την τάξη) και να επιλέξω τον τομέα μηχανικών πλοίου (αν είναι εφικτό), αλλιώς πλοιάρχου (κάτι που δεν νομίζω πως το έχω). Όσο για τα μαθηματικά ο μόνος λόγος που δεν τα πάω καλά είναι πως εγώ δεν ασχολήθηκα, αλλά πλέον έχοντας και στόχο πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρω, καθώς ο σκοπός είναι να περάσεις. Αν χρειάζονται καθημερινοί υπολογισμοί μπορεί πάντα να τους κάνει ένα προγραμματάκι. Μετά από το ΕΠΑΛ όμως ποιο ΤΕΙ μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να συνεχίσω; και αν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τα χρόνια καθώς χάνω ήδη μία χρονιά αν συνεχίσω σύμφωνα με το «σχέδιο» και τέσσερα από το ΤΕΙ, αν πάω = στα 23 μου θα βγω, αλλά ποτέ δεν πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε την περίπτωση το ΤΕΙ να πάει στα 45 ή 6 χρόνια. Άρα αξίζει να προσπαθήσω; Ή δεν υπάρχει θέμα, είναι συγκεκριμένα ΤΕΙ για ναυτιλία και από την στιγμή που μπαίνεις δεν μετράει το όριο των 24ων χρόνων; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sv1xv

ADSEN-1956 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Παλιό ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο στη συλλογή μου, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα απεικονίζει τα εγκαίνια της ΑΔΣΕΝ Ασπροπύργου το 1956. Το γραμματόσημο και η σφράγιση είναι αρκετά μεταγενέστερα του 1967.

----------


## gioannis13

> ADSEN-1956 par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Παλιό ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο στη συλλογή μου, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα απεικονίζει τα εγκαίνια της ΑΔΣΕΝ Ασπροπύργου το 1956. Το γραμματόσημο και η σφράγιση είναι αρκετά μεταγενέστερα του 1967.


ΑΝ ήταν το 56, τότε ήταν η πρώτη χρονιά λειτουργείας της σχολής. Ο πατέρας μου ήταν σε αυτή την πρώτη καλάδα δοκίμων από το 56 έως το 58 ! Με αριθμό μητρώου 8 ! εγώ μετά από 36 χρόνια είχα 26?? κάτι !

----------

